# Pink bags?



## bellevie0891

I  pink handbags! Like think they are so cute on the shelves! Adore them in photos! 

But I do not own one... don't think I ever have. I've always worried about their versatility. 




Pink bag owners how do you match with outfits? 

What colors do you think look best with that big of a pop of color?

Do you wear your bright pink all year round?

I'd LOVE to see pics or your pink bags in action!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love everything in pink and of course PINK bags are my favorite.   I wear pink with everything from black , blue, white or tan you name it.  ( I have a modeling pic in the modeling thread).


----------



## Anjool

I love pink.. I own 1 pink bag, the michael kors selma
here are some pics..
I like to wear her with navy blue clothing, or leopard prints etc
Also, black outfits... and floral outfits.. so hey... pretty much everything LOL
check out my youtube for vids on her xo


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I  pink handbags! Like think they are so cute on the shelves! Adore them in photos!
> 
> But I do not own one... don't think I ever have. I've always worried about their versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink bag owners how do you match with outfits?
> 
> What colors do you think look best with that big of a pop of color?
> 
> Do you wear your bright pink all year round?
> 
> I'd LOVE to see pics or your pink bags in action!




Yes i wear pink all year round and i dont tend to match my bags to my outfits either i like mixing it up a bit a gorgeous pink bag or any other bright colour makes any outfit look good. Theres some shots of my pink sutton on my thread. Im currently using my pink selma.


----------



## katiel00

Anjool said:


> I love pink.. I own 1 pink bag, the michael kors selma
> 
> here are some pics..
> 
> I like to wear her with navy blue clothing, or leopard prints etc
> 
> Also, black outfits... and floral outfits.. so hey... pretty much everything LOL
> 
> check out my youtube for vids on her xo




Beautiful bags! Are those medium or large selmas?? I'm looking to add a selma to my collection but don't know which size to get! TIA


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I  pink handbags! Like think they are so cute on the shelves! Adore them in photos!
> 
> But I do not own one... don't think I ever have. I've always worried about their versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink bag owners how do you match with outfits?
> 
> What colors do you think look best with that big of a pop of color?
> 
> Do you wear your bright pink all year round?
> 
> I'd LOVE to see pics or your pink bags in action!



Are you on instgram i often post pics of my bags an outfits?


----------



## bellevie0891

I sent you a request sunblock  I'm ttelfor on IG. 

More replies soon... I'm at work today


----------



## ubo22

katiel00 said:


> Beautiful bags! Are those medium or large selmas?? I'm looking to add a selma to my collection but don't know which size to get! TIA


Anjool says they're large in her youtube video.


----------



## Nanciii

I love my pink bags!


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## katiel00

ubo22 said:


> Anjool says they're large in her youtube video.




Thank you!!


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I sent you a request sunblock  I'm ttelfor on IG.
> 
> More replies soon... I'm at work today



Ive added you i wondered who it was at first as got the request before i read this ha


----------



## bellevie0891

Thanks for the add 

And thanks to everyone who has posted!! Love your pics, advice and your pretty pink bags!


----------



## Anjool

katiel00 said:


> Beautiful bags! Are those medium or large selmas?? I'm looking to add a selma to my collection but don't know which size to get! TIA



Large my love x


----------



## katiel00

Anjool said:


> Large my love x




Thank you Anjool! Both bags look lovely on you


----------



## carterazo

I have two pink bags and definitely think it's a year round color. It goes great with white, grey, black, tan, jeans, florals, geometric patterns, etc. I highly recommend getting a pink bag.  They can be very versatile.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I have the Jet Set Travel Tote, and the large wallet in Fuchsia. I just love them! They add that pop of color that just liftens an outfit. I use them all year, even in snowy  weather! Buying them in Fuchsia wasn`t a difficult choice. I love to have one or two item stand out, and a bag is just the thing. This bag was sold out incredibly fast here in Norway. I got the last one in all of Southern-, and Western parts of Norway. Guess it was ment to be, girls !!


----------



## missmandymarie

Here is my pink MK bag 







I love pink as a pop of color with a neutral shirt, especially chocolate brown or gray, that's what I mostly use mine for. I'm not super big on two colors together, I just tend to dress more understated, but I could definitely see pink with yellow or baby blue in the springtime. 

Here's an outfit I wore yesterday-


----------



## TiffanyS88

I have a Fuchsia Selma that I love using in the Fall/ Winter. Such a nice pop of color with black or grey outfits. During the Summer I find that Fuchsia looks very pretty with Lime green, animal print, florals, & really anything. To me a pink bag is a must have! 












I carry this bag a good bit, but always seem to forget to take pics.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TiffanyS88 said:


> I have a Fuchsia Selma that I love using in the Fall/ Winter. Such a nice pop of color with black or grey outfits. During the Summer I find that Fuchsia looks very pretty with Lime green, animal print, florals, & really anything. To me a pink bag is a must have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carry this bag a good bit, but always seem to forget to take pics.


Love that color! Yeah, I need to get myself a pink bag one of these days!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Fucshia EW Hamilton
I love the pop of color.  I wear it all year round.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Selma 
*



*


----------



## bellevie0891

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Fucshia EW Hamilton
> I love the pop of color.  I wear it all year round.




Gorgeous!!!

I've decided I absolutely MUST have a Raspberry bag! I think I maybe too late to the game though... I can't seem to find a medium Selma or Sutton :/


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I've decided I absolutely MUST have a Raspberry bag! I think I maybe too late to the game though... I can't seem to find a medium Selma or Sutton :/



Have you looked on avenue k?


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> Have you looked on avenue k?




I'm looking there now. Holy crap the prices are insane!

I rarely like to pay retail... Let alone more than retail :/


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I'm looking there now. Holy crap the prices are insane!
> 
> I rarely like to pay retail... Let alone more than retail :/



I paid more for my raspberry because you cant get it in the uk but uk prices are double what they are in america i always pay retail for mine but there still cheaper than mulberry bags so i can justify it


----------



## bellevie0891

Did the raspberry color block come in a medium Selma or Messenger?


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Did the raspberry color block come in a medium Selma or Messenger?



I have the raspberry colour block but in a sutton in the larger size but not allowed it yet its for my birthday booo...only pink ive see in colour block in the uk is white and think has some black on. Like this 
http://www.harrods.com/product/medi...kors&cat2=bc-michael-michael-kors-accessories


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> I have the raspberry colour block but in a sutton in the larger size but not allowed it yet its for my birthday booo...only pink ive see in colour block in the uk is white and think has some black on. Like this
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/medi...kors&cat2=bc-michael-michael-kors-accessories




I loooooove that one!! I can't find it in the US :/


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I loooooove that one!! I can't find it in the US :/



hmm maybe it was only released in the uk


----------



## bellevie0891

Totally re-admiring all these pretty pink bags again tonight! I neeeeeed to get one!


----------



## bellevie0891

Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!! 
I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me. 

I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?


----------



## jazzyj1021

tonyaann said:


> Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!!
> I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me.
> 
> I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?




I think it looks great on you to be honest.


----------



## Linz379

Tonyaann, It looks great on you. Perfect size.


----------



## avental

tonyaann said:


> Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!!
> I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me.
> 
> I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?



Looks awesome on you&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!!
> I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me.
> 
> I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?


Honestly, it looks great on you.  I've noticed with the colorblock bags that have white on the wings/sides that the white catches your eye and tends to make the bag look bigger than it actually is.  My colorblock Miranda has ivory sides/wings and looks humongous.  If it's bothering you, take a look at a smaller size or one with a darker color on the wings/sides.


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!!
> I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me.
> 
> I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?


Yessssss gurl! It works for you!


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!!
> I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me.
> 
> I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?



I think it looks amazing on you as well!!!!


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Uggghh... I can't make up my mind. I LOVE the looks if it on the shelf!!!
> I try it on and I feel like it looks too big for me.
> 
> I have a plain black large and I love the looks of it on. I don't know if it's the bright bold color that makes it look bigger or what. Maybe I need to find something pink in a medium size?



Its gorgeous defo not too big where did you find it?


----------



## bellevie0891

I ordered a couple of the Nordstrom "Deep Pink" items.... they do NOT look anything like the stock photos... they are a purplish maroony color. So disappointed.


----------



## jojon21

tonyaann said:


> I ordered a couple of the Nordstrom "Deep Pink" items.... they do NOT look anything like the stock photos... they are a purplish maroony color. So disappointed.



They are pretty but they look more like the Pomegranate color.  Are you going to keep?


----------



## bellevie0891

jojon21 said:


> They are pretty but they look more like the Pomegranate color.  Are you going to keep?


No. I already have them packed up to go back. Pomegranate is the perfect color to describe them.


----------



## sdkitty

I have a pink bag but it's more of a salmon color.  It goes with a lot of things esp in summer.  It does show wear more than my dark colored bags.  Here in So Cal I wear it in "winter" sometimes but more in the summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> I ordered a couple of the Nordstrom "Deep Pink" items.... they do NOT look anything like the stock photos... they are a purplish maroony color. So disappointed.


How disappointing when the color is different from the website! I've had that happen too many times.  Such a let down.


----------



## bellevie0891

Ahhhhh!!!! Totally just found a Large Raspberry Selma at Macys!

It is an obvious return, no original tag, return label. I tried it on and noticed some scuffing on the bottom gold feet. I pointed it out to the SA and she said she would take 10% off. I was elated... But it got even better!

When she rang it up with the 10% off the register added an extra 20% off because I used my Macys card 

She said there was no way to take that extra off so I would just have to accept the lower price. I smiled and said I had NO problem with that. Lol. Yay!!!


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Ahhhhh!!!! Totally just found a Large Raspberry Selma at Macys!
> 
> It is an obvious return, no original tag, return label. I tried it on and noticed some scuffing on the bottom gold feet. I pointed it out to the SA and she said she would take 10% off. I was elated... But it got even better!
> 
> When she rang it up with the 10% off the register added an extra 20% off because I used my Macys card
> 
> She said there was no way to take that extra off so I would just have to accept the lower price. I smiled and said I had NO problem with that. Lol. Yay!!!



Yay glad you got one was meant to be


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Ahhhhh!!!! Totally just found a Large Raspberry Selma at Macys!
> 
> It is an obvious return, no original tag, return label. I tried it on and noticed some scuffing on the bottom gold feet. I pointed it out to the SA and she said she would take 10% off. I was elated... But it got even better!
> 
> When she rang it up with the 10% off the register added an extra 20% off because I used my Macys card
> 
> She said there was no way to take that extra off so I would just have to accept the lower price. I smiled and said I had NO problem with that. Lol. Yay!!!


Congratulations!  Today was your lucky day.  Please post pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Mai_Don

Yay congrats!!!!! Hi twinnies! Lol


----------



## bellevie0891

After comparing it to some of the bags at Younkers and glaring at it the whole way home... I think I have a Fuschia Selma on my hands. 

Either way though, I love the color and I'm glad I scooped it up


----------



## bellevie0891

Mai_Don said:


> Yay congrats!!!!! Hi twinnies! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698433




So dang pretty!!


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> After comparing it to some of the bags at Younkers and glaring at it the whole way home... I think I have a Fuschia Selma on my hands.
> 
> Either way though, I love the color and I'm glad I scooped it up





Love it!!!!! &#128515;


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> After comparing it to some of the bags at Younkers and glaring at it the whole way home... I think I have a Fuschia Selma on my hands.
> 
> Either way though, I love the color and I'm glad I scooped it up


Lovely! Congrats it looks great on you


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> After comparing it to some of the bags at Younkers and glaring at it the whole way home... I think I have a Fuschia Selma on my hands.
> 
> Either way though, I love the color and I'm glad I scooped it up


Great color on you!  Is that a large?  It looks awesome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> After comparing it to some of the bags at Younkers and glaring at it the whole way home... I think I have a Fuschia Selma on my hands.
> 
> Either way though, I love the color and I'm glad I scooped it up


Sooo pretty! Love that color!!!


----------



## sunblock

Gorgeous does it have more of a purple pink undertone? miens fuschia my selma but i did order raspberry as well and couldnt tell much difference my sutton is raspberry and theres only a very slight diff


----------



## Minkette

I feel like that might be the raspberry... looks like it has gold hardware and the new style dustbag. I think fuschia had silver hardware..


----------



## bellevie0891

Mine has gold hardware/old style dust bag (brown logo on off white silky material). 

I compared it to both Raspberry and Fuschia at Younkers and thought the best match was Fuschia... But they are so close in color when the bags were hanging on the display I didn't even notice some were Rasp. and some Fuschia until I was reading the tags to compare my Selma to them.


----------



## bellevie0891

And THANK YOU ladies for the compliments


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> And THANK YOU ladies for the compliments


Well despite the "mystery" aspect of the color,... it is beautiful! 

You have quite a nice collection in the works!


----------



## tnsweetness

The Fuschia Selma was made with both gold and silver HW.


----------



## bellevie0891

tnsweetness said:


> The Fuschia Selma was made with both gold and silver HW.




That's what I thought. What about the numbers on the tiny tag inside? Will that help any?


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> That's what I thought. What about the numbers on the tiny tag inside? Will that help any?


Apparently, raspberry is more of a true pink than fuschia.  Fuschia has cool undertones (i.e., a darker purple undertone).  Take a look at designer.deal's comparison in The Sophisticated Selma Club thread (post #5906).  She shows a comparison picture between raspberry (Hamilton), fuschia (Sutton), and zinnia (Selma).  I hope this helps.


----------



## bellevie0891

Definitely Fuschia 

We were at Macys today and I compared it to some of the Raspberry Colorblock totes... while it looks pink next to the Raspberry, its definitely a different tone of pink like everyone says. Even my 8 year old son was like "Yours is more purplish."  :okay:

Today I wore it with dark jeans and a olive green top. Love it!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Definitely Fuschia
> 
> We were at Macys today and I compared it to some of the Raspberry Colorblock totes... while it looks pink next to the Raspberry, its definitely a different tone of pink like everyone says. Even my 8 year old son was like "Yours is more purplish."  :okay:
> 
> Today I wore it with dark jeans and a olive green top. Love it!


Good to know.  Since you already gravitate to colors with cool undertones (navy & sapphire), then it makes sense that fuschia would look great on you!  You probably got lucky getting fuschia over raspberry, even if it was by mistake.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Good to know.  Since you already gravitate to colors with cool undertones (navy & sapphire), then it makes sense that fuschia would look great on you!  You probably got lucky getting fuschia over raspberry, even if it was by mistake.



Yesterday!!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Yesterday!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## bellevie0891

Can't get enough of Miss Fuschia!


----------



## coivcte

tonyaann said:


> Can't get enough of Miss Fuschia!



Love the whole outfit especially the necklace.
May I ask for more detail of the necklace?


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Love the whole outfit especially the necklace.
> 
> May I ask for more detail of the necklace?




Not sure how I missed this but I bought it a Kohls


----------



## southernbelle82

here's my raspberry hamilton. Back in December I bought the fuchsia jet set tote but returned it because it was just a bit too purple for my liking.


----------



## bellevie0891

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2738048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my raspberry hamilton. Back in December I bought the fuchsia jet set tote but returned it because it was just a bit too purple for my liking.




Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Minkette

are there any comparison pics with deep pink and fuchsia yet?


----------



## southernbelle82

Minkette said:


> are there any comparison pics with deep pink and fuchsia yet?




I haven't seen any, but I saw where someone had ordered the deep pink then returned it because they thought it was more maroon/burgundy.


----------



## Minkette

southernbelle82 said:


> I haven't seen any, but I saw where someone had ordered the deep pink then returned it because they thought it was more maroon/burgundy.



Yeah I remember tonyaann sent hers back. I have a medium deep pink Sutton on the way from my husband. Suppose to be here around the 12TH


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> are there any comparison pics with deep pink and fuchsia yet?



Ive got deep pink selma and fuscia selma if that helps?


----------



## Minkette

sunblock said:


> Ive got deep pink selma and fuscia selma if that helps?



That's right! I'll check your collection pic out!


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> That's right! I'll check your collection pic out!



If you want a side by side pic let me know


----------



## southernbelle82

sunblock said:


> If you want a side by side pic let me know




Could you please do a side by side of the fuchsia, raspberry and deep pink?


----------



## sunblock

Fuschia selma and deep pink selma it looks dark on the photo the deep pink but in real life i think it looks alot more brighter  and nice


----------



## Minkette

sunblock said:


> Fuschia selma and deep pink selma it looks dark on the photo the deep pink but in real life i think it looks alot more brighter  and nice




Thank you!


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> Thank you!



Your welcome


----------



## ilysukixD

OMG Zappos now have the medium Selma in Deep Pink, as well as small Hamilton and medium Sutton..... The decision is hard but I know I would only going to pick one of them....

What would your suggestion be?
I already had 3 Selmas, large black selma, powder blue medium selma and color block selma in black and pink... I also have a black leather Hamilton.... 
Should I go for the sutton? But i heard bad reviews on the shoulder straps... Most of time I carry my selma by the long strap... T.T I really don't see the point getting the same color in different style....


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> are there any comparison pics with deep pink and fuchsia yet?



There really isn't a comparison. Deep pink is a lot darker IRL than the stock pics show. Very different shades of pink.

On another note, will you pink lovers be rocking your pink MKs in the Fall/Winter?


----------



## sunblock

ilysukixD said:


> OMG Zappos now have the medium Selma in Deep Pink, as well as small Hamilton and medium Sutton..... The decision is hard but I know I would only going to pick one of them....
> 
> What would your suggestion be?
> I already had 3 Selmas, large black selma, powder blue medium selma and color block selma in black and pink... I also have a black leather Hamilton....
> Should I go for the sutton? But i heard bad reviews on the shoulder straps... Most of time I carry my selma by the long strap... T.T I really don't see the point getting the same color in different style....



the deep pink on the sutton looks diff to on the selma the ones i have seen in the uk in my opinon it looks nicer on the selma


----------



## sunblock

paula3boys said:


> There really isn't a comparison. Deep pink is a lot darker IRL than the stock pics show. Very different shades of pink.
> 
> On another note, will you pink lovers be rocking your pink MKs in the Fall/Winter?



Of course i use all my bags winter or summer....what ever colour they are


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> Of course i use all my bags winter or summer....what ever colour they are




I plan on using my Fuschia Selma all year too  

I think the ability to pull off the bright color depends more on your outfit than the actual bag.


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> I plan on using my Fuschia Selma all year too
> 
> I think the ability to pull off the bright color depends more on your outfit than the actual bag.



Agreed!

I have to say, for me personally, if I could sit down and create a pink bag w/Michael Kors it would be very close to the deep pink color. It really is a true jewel tone. I don't think I can pull off bright pink very well... at least according to my husbands critique. Prob the only fashion thing we agree on.


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I plan on using my Fuschia Selma all year too
> 
> I think the ability to pull off the bright color depends more on your outfit than the actual bag.



Defo although i dont always match my bags to my outfits


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, for me personally, if I could sit down and create a pink bag w/Michael Kors it would be very close to the deep pink color. It really is a true jewel tone. I don't think I can pull off bright pink very well... at least according to my husbands critique. Prob the only fashion thing we agree on.




Why dont you think you can?


----------



## Minkette

paula3boys said:


> Why dont you think you can?


I think it is more related to my personality.... I'm pretty low-key and avoid extra attention whenever possible... really bright colors...ehhhh.

Also, I think my age and career also factor in. I'll be 31 next year and as a clinician and part-time university  professor... my goal in dressing is often to not blend in with my students. Every semester, when I introduce myself as "Dr. H", someone ALWAYS raises there hand and ask me how old I am. I guess that is a compliment?! Ha!

Lastly, I just prefer the color black and darker jewel tones.


----------



## southernbelle82

Girls!!! Y'all may have already pointed this out, but I was just at Belks and saw a raspberry jet set tote and compared it to my raspberry hamilton. They're two totally different shades!!! The tote looked purple compared to my satchel. I just thought this was strange......


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> Girls!!! Y'all may have already pointed this out, but I was just at Belks and saw a raspberry jet set tote and compared it to my raspberry hamilton. They're two totally different shades!!! The tote looked purple compared to my satchel. I just thought this was strange......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744480




I did a thread on this a few months ago because I was frustrated that the jet set zip top raspberry didn't Macy my raspberry wallet. I love the style so was disappointed. I ended up returning jet set and just got Hamilton, which is perfect match


----------



## southernbelle82

paula3boys said:


> I did a thread on this a few months ago because I was frustrated that the jet set zip top raspberry didn't Macy my raspberry wallet. I love the style so was disappointed. I ended up returning jet set and just got Hamilton, which is perfect match




I was wondering if your wallet matched the hami or the tote. That's so crazy!!! I mean I certainly like the pinkness of the hamilton much better than the other shade.


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> I was wondering if your wallet matched the hami or the tote. That's so crazy!!! I mean I certainly like the pinkness of the hamilton much better than the other shade.




Agreed

Stupid auto correct said Macy instead of match lol


----------



## B_girl_

My Raspberry michael kors hamilton


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2747106
> 
> 
> My Raspberry michael kors hamilton



Gorgeous!


----------



## B_girl_

tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

Love my pink ew Hamilton (raspberry) with matching wallet


----------



## ilysukixD

For ladies who bought the E/W Hamilton in Raspberry from Dillards, can you post the SKU or bar code? I'm trying to ask Dillards if they track one from me, thank you.


----------



## southernbelle82

ilysukixD said:


> For ladies who bought the E/W Hamilton in Raspberry from Dillards, can you post the SKU or bar code? I'm trying to ask Dillards if they track one from me, thank you.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 How's this?


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2747944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?



Thank you, I'm going to give it a try!!!!


----------



## Kpoxa

Dear girls! Many of you told that you love wearing your pink bags even in winter, even when snowing  please could you give me an idea of your outdoor outfit then? Boots of which style? Coat, parka? Which color do you use then for outdoor clothing to match it with raspberry or fuchsia?
May be you have some photos outside?


----------



## JessLuu

Kpoxa said:


> Dear girls! Many of you told that you love wearing your pink bags even in winter, even when snowing  please could you give me an idea of your outdoor outfit then? Boots of which style? Coat, parka? Which color do you use then for outdoor clothing to match it with raspberry or fuchsia?
> May be you have some photos outside?


IMO every color goes with any other color; it isn't until you start mixing in other colors or prints that you run into trouble. I have the raspberry EW Hamilton, and I would pair that pretty much anything except maybe red. Off the top of my head an outfit I would put together with it would be jeans, my black MK boots with gold studs, a forest green top, and my houndstooth blazer. I think pairing raspberry or fuchsia with like a darker green is a great way to take it into fall.


----------



## southernbelle82

Kpoxa said:


> Dear girls! Many of you told that you love wearing your pink bags even in winter, even when snowing  please could you give me an idea of your outdoor outfit then? Boots of which style? Coat, parka? Which color do you use then for outdoor clothing to match it with raspberry or fuchsia?
> 
> May be you have some photos outside?




I agree. I wear my pink bags all year round and with anything except red. But I don't wear red so it's not a concern of mine.


----------



## Kpoxa

Thanks, girls! 
I adore how pink Hamilton looks like!
But I am not brave enough for it 
I am trying to think of my winter cloths and I am afraid that pink will not go with it..


----------



## smileydimples

Does anyone  side by side of fushia and raspberry ?


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> Does anyone  side by side of fushia and raspberry ?



I post it in this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...s-collection-here-758802-13.html#post27471739
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...s-collection-here-758802-13.html#post27470707

Hamilton is Raspberry and the travel jet set is Fuschia, slim wallet is also Fuschia.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I post it in this thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...s-collection-here-758802-13.html#post27471739
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...s-collection-here-758802-13.html#post27470707
> 
> Hamilton is Raspberry and the travel jet set is Fuschia, slim wallet is also Fuschia.


Thank you !! I so love your collection &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone this there is a difference in color for the MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton East West Satchel in deep pink and Fushia?


----------



## southernbelle82

smileydimples said:


> Anyone this there is a difference in color for the MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton East West Satchel in deep pink and Fushia?




Deep pink has a deep magenta/mauve feel to it while fuchsia is a brighter shade with more purplish undertones. Hope this helps.


----------



## smileydimples

southernbelle82 said:


> Deep pink has a deep magenta/mauve feel to it while fuchsia is a brighter shade with more purplish undertones. Hope this helps.



That does help   I got a deep pink and a fushia Hamilton' Saffiano Leather Satchel the small one


----------



## Kpoxa

Fuchsia is too bright for me. I adore Deep Pink! It is a little darker and is perfect for even autumn-winter-and all year round.
And I have received my Selma Large in Deep Pink just a few minutes ago!!!!!!!!!
Cannot wait to unwrap ))


----------



## smileydimples

Kpoxa said:


> Fuchsia is too bright for me. I adore Deep Pink! It is a little darker and is perfect for even autumn-winter-and all year round.
> And I have received my Selma Large in Deep Pink just a few minutes ago!!!!!!!!!
> Cannot wait to unwrap ))



Ohhhhhh exciting !!! Congrats


----------



## keishapie1973

Kpoxa said:


> Fuchsia is too bright for me. I adore Deep Pink! It is a little darker and is perfect for even autumn-winter-and all year round.
> And I have received my Selma Large in Deep Pink just a few minutes ago!!!!!!!!!
> Cannot wait to unwrap ))



Congrats!!!! I can't wait to see pics.......


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Anyone this there is a difference in color for the MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton East West Satchel in deep pink and Fushia?




Here is a comp pic of my dark pink Sutton and Fuchsia Selma


----------



## ilysukixD

melissatrv said:


> Here is a comp pic of my dark pink Sutton and Fuchsia Selma



Did you bought the jeweled selma other than MK or Department stores? Because from my knowledge MK only made the jeweled selma in powder blue, blue snakeskin and black patented leather...


----------



## melissatrv

ilysukixD said:


> Did you bought the jeweled selma other than MK or Department stores? Because from my knowledge MK only made the jeweled selma in powder blue, blue snakeskin and black patented leather...




I bought it around this time last year at Belk and they sold out of it quickly.  I know they did not sell it in the MK stores.  Both are medium sized


----------



## luvspurses

hi all, i am new to this board but a friend said she saw a light pink bucket style bag in the november vogue issue. any idea what it is? i tried looking on the mk website but not luck. any help would be appreciated : )


----------



## ilysukixD

melissatrv said:


> I bought it around this time last year at Belk and they sold out of it quickly.  I know they did not sell it in the MK stores.  Both are medium sized




Cause ebay and other website are selling fake jeweled selma with colors like white, black, navy blue, pink, other colors and to be honest they looks so real!!! I'm actually surprised that they make MK made a pink jeweled selma!!! Now I want one tooo!!


----------



## melissatrv

Oh wow. I can confirm mine is the real deal. Belk is a Macy's like department store in the southeast and they have a really large MK dept.  And I bought from there directly not on ebay. Here is the link to my original post when I first got it if you want to check out more pics of this lovely


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-164.html#post25709066


I will add the pics here also for the pink reference, along with stock photo at bottom.   This might be a dept store exclusive.  Because I had just left the MK store before going to Belk and they did not have these at MK.  I remember it sold out quickly, especially since it was released during the charity day sale.  Love this bag though, gets tons of compliments, even from men who usually don't notice these things.  But then this bag is so blingy it is hard not to notice!! 






ilysukixD said:


> Cause ebay and other website are selling fake jeweled selma with colors like white, black, navy blue, pink, other colors and to be honest they looks so real!!! I'm actually surprised that they make MK made a pink jeweled selma!!! Now I want one tooo!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Does anyone have a side by side of the Selma and Sutton in Fuschia?

Debating if I should swap out my Selma for a Sutton


----------



## bellevie0891

My Fuschia Medium Sutton


----------



## IraPo

My new Selma


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

It's gorgeous! What is the color name?


----------



## IraPo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It's gorgeous! What is the color name?


Thanks 
It's Deep pink.
It looks a bit darker in reality.


----------



## cny1941

bellevie0891 said:


> My Fuschia Medium Sutton




Beautiful!


----------



## cny1941

IraPo said:


> My new Selma




Gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## bellevie0891

IraPo said:


> My new Selma




Pretty!!


----------



## ubo22

IraPo said:


> My new Selma


Very pretty.  I'm curious, how deep is that zipper pocket on the front?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I just stuck my whole hand in. It goes all the way to the bottom of the bag. I have never unzipped the front zipper pocket on my quilted selma in claret or black. Well now I know it's a usable pocket.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

IraPo said:


> My new Selma



If not for the silver hardware, I would have thought it was raspberry. I have a saffiano hamilton in deep pink and raspberry.  Your selma and my deep pink hamilton look like 2 totally different colors. For some reason saffiano and smooth leather in the same color look different to me. Lighting in pics makes a big difference too. She is really pretty.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just stuck my whole hand in. It goes all the way to the bottom of the bag. I have never unzipped the front zipper pocket on my quilted selma in claret or black. Well now I know it's a usable pocket.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## cny1941

Thank you to this thread, I finally own 2 pink bags. I'm so happy with my raspberry top-zip & fuschia medium east/west tote


----------



## bellevie0891

cny1941 said:


> Thank you to this thread, I finally own 2 pink bags. I'm so happy with my raspberry top-zip & fuschia medium east/west tote
> 
> View attachment 2863277




Beautiful!! And you perfectly captured the difference between the two tones of pink. Great job


----------



## cny1941

bellevie0891 said:


> Beautiful!! And you perfectly captured the difference between the two tones of pink. Great job



Thank you! And thanks to the sunny afternoon I was able to capture this


----------



## anne022196

Norwegian Girl said:


> I have the Jet Set Travel Tote, and the large wallet in Fuchsia. I just love them! They add that pop of color that just liftens an outfit. I use them all year, even in snowy  weather! Buying them in Fuchsia wasn`t a difficult choice. I love to have one or two item stand out, and a bag is just the thing. This bag was sold out incredibly fast here in Norway. I got the last one in all of Southern-, and Western parts of Norway. Guess it was ment to be, girls !!
> 
> View attachment 2680668
> 
> View attachment 2680669



Soooo pretty. Planning to buy my next MK soon.


----------



## coivcte

anne022196 said:


> Soooo pretty. Planning to buy my next MK soon.



Oh you should!!


----------



## bellevie0891

anne022196 said:


> Soooo pretty. Planning to buy my next MK soon.




Which one do you have in mind?


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my bag of the day. Such a bright and cheery color.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

So cute! I Bet you smile everytime you glance at her next to the pretty flowers.


----------



## bellevie0891

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2868914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my bag of the day. Such a bright and cheery color.




Pretty! I almost carried my pink bag today too.


----------



## southernbelle82

Thanks girls!! I love me a pink bag!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Carried my Fuschia Sutton again today. Made my day


----------



## Norwegian Girl

bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my Fuschia Sutton again today. Made my day



Beautiful!  Love both bag and color! I found the European EW Hamilton in Rasberry with ghw. Stunning bag, but I'm holding out for a Sutton or the Miranda.


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Beautiful!  Love both bag and color! I found the European EW Hamilton in Rasberry with ghw. Stunning bag, but I'm holding out for a Sutton or the Miranda.




Thank you! I love the Raspberry color too! That was what I sent out to get when I happened upon Fuschia  Both are such beautiful pinks!


----------



## db89

I love pink for the summer, and I see the vibrant pink colors where .. but myself I only have a soft pink one (not MK) which I use during the summer time from time to time.


----------



## cbarber1123

bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my Fuschia Sutton again today. Made my day


I love this. Is this the medium?


----------



## Euromutt86

My zinnia, raspberry, and fuchsia. I wear them all year round. I wear them with navy, grey, black, or striped shirts or dresses.


----------



## bellevie0891

Euromutt86 said:


> My zinnia, raspberry, and fuchsia. I wear them all year round. I wear them with navy, grey, black, or striped shirts or dresses.




Love them


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> My zinnia, raspberry, and fuchsia. I wear them all year round. I wear them with navy, grey, black, or striped shirts or dresses.



Gorgeous! !


----------



## myluvofbags

bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my Fuschia Sutton again today. Made my day



She looks so pretty sitting there.


----------



## smileydimples

Does anyone have an Alexis Leather Satchel? Wanting to know how the leather holds up Its Alias leather


----------



## myluvofbags

Just got this in the mail.   This shade of pink is soo pretty.


----------



## Uthra11

myluvofbags said:


> Just got this in the mail.   This shade of pink is soo pretty.




Damn pretty! I want to see it in person. It's on the MK website now.. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

Uthra11 said:


> Damn pretty! I want to see it in person. It's on the MK website now.. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



 I'm going to take a look on site and hopefully in person soon.


----------



## myluvofbags

Uthra11 said:


> Damn pretty! I want to see it in person. It's on the MK website now.. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Okay just took a look and definitely need to see this in person.   This bag color looks way different.  Plus I want to take a look at another color called Watermelon.


----------



## yysayshello

My jet set tote in deep pink! The colour of the bag isn't that bright and pinkish as shown in the picture. It has a strong purple undertone, but still a pretty bag  Now I cannot wait to get my hands on the new pink!!!! as seen on Aimee Song http://www.songofstyle.com/2014/12/dubai-michael-kors.html


----------



## bellevie0891

yysayshello said:


> My jet set tote in deep pink! The colour of the bag isn't that bright and pinkish as shown in the picture. It has a strong purple undertone, but still a pretty bag  Now I cannot wait to get my hands on the new pink!!!! as seen on Aimee Song http://www.songofstyle.com/2014/12/dubai-michael-kors.html




Gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

yysayshello said:


> My jet set tote in deep pink! The colour of the bag isn't that bright and pinkish as shown in the picture. It has a strong purple undertone, but still a pretty bag  Now I cannot wait to get my hands on the new pink!!!! as seen on Aimee Song http://www.songofstyle.com/2014/12/dubai-michael-kors.html



Love this color.   Congrats!   That pink bag (blossom) in your link looks exactly like what the new "pale pink" looks like.   In the article it stated the blossom was exclusive to Dubai.   So thinking it is simular in color just renamed.  Definitely want to see it in person.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Love this color.   Congrats!   That pink bag (blossom) in your link looks exactly like what the new "pale pink" looks like.   In the article it stated the blossom was exclusive to Dubai.   So thinking it is simular in color just renamed.  Definitely want to see it in person.


Last year, I believe Bloomingdale's got blossom pink exclusively in the USA.  No other retailer had that color and it was only available for a limited time.  I don't know how the new pale pink compares, but both are really gorgeous colors.


----------



## Uthra11

myluvofbags said:


> Just got this in the mail.   This shade of pink is soo pretty.




I did see this color at the MK boutique today. The name exactly matches the color in real life "pale pink" and it's such a fresh summery spring color. It's more beautiful in person. I did see a pale blue color as well. It was pretty too. Not sure of the name though!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Last year, I believe Bloomingdale's got blossom pink exclusively in the USA.  No other retailer had that color and it was only available for a limited time.  I don't know how the new pale pink compares, but both are really gorgeous colors.



Thanks,  that might be why I have never seen it, I don't have a bloomingdales here.  One should be opening later this year,  can't wait.  It's such a pretty color and although I have 5 pink bags I really want to see this one.   There was a picture of a studded hamilton in the blossom color here on tpf and it was amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

Uthra11 said:


> I did see this color at the MK boutique today. The name exactly matches the color in real life "pale pink" and it's such a fresh summery spring color. It's more beautiful in person. I did see a pale blue color as well. It was pretty too. Not sure of the name though!



I will definitely take a look.   I did see the pale blue last week but not the pale pink at the boutique.


----------



## Minkette

Large Selma in Fuschia with silver hardware is now available on MK.com!


----------



## yysayshello

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks,  that might be why I have never seen it, I don't have a bloomingdales here.  One should be opening later this year,  can't wait.  It's such a pretty color and although I have 5 pink bags I really want to see this one.   There was a picture of a studded hamilton in the blossom color here on tpf and it was amazing!



Yes! I just saw it on tpf and I'm dying to get my hands on that shade  if only MK.com would mail internationally *Sigh*


----------



## yysayshello

myluvofbags said:


> Love this color.   Congrats!   That pink bag (blossom) in your link looks exactly like what the new "pale pink" looks like.   In the article it stated the blossom was exclusive to Dubai.   So thinking it is simular in color just renamed.  Definitely want to see it in person.



Thanks!  Awesome if they are the same colour! Aimee's bag has a nicer pink hahaha but maybe both are same colour with different photoshop/lightings


----------



## B_girl_

Just found this beauty on eBay and ordered it! Cannot wait for it to get here!


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881640
> 
> 
> Just found this beauty on eBay and ordered it! Cannot wait for it to get here!



Lucky I have been dying to get one


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Lucky I have been dying to get one


Thank you! I would keep looking on eBay, I just stumbled upon this one today !


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! I would keep looking on eBay, I just stumbled upon this one today !



What did you use to look it up .. I have looked no luck yet ... I have the wallet for it can't wait to see it when you receive it


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> What did you use to look it up .. I have looked no luck yet ... I have the wallet for it can't wait to see it when you receive it


Today I looked up I believe blossom pink michael kors and it was newly listed so I got it before someone else did. But I've seen it before, I was going to buy it and someone else got it before me. So this time I just got it immediately! I'm sure there will be one or two floating around in no time!


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> What did you use to look it up .. I have looked no luck yet ... I have the wallet for it can't wait to see it when you receive it


I love the wallet! I am hoping to get it eventually, do you like it?


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> I love the wallet! I am hoping to get it eventually, do you like it?



I love it &#128156;&#128156; I found it on sale when I got it but the purses I couldn't find &#128563; so now you give me hope


----------



## B_girl_

I'm sure you'll find it eventually! I thought I would never find it once I lost it that one time, But it came my way in time! I'm thinking I may have to get the wallet too!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881640
> 
> 
> Just found this beauty on eBay and ordered it! Cannot wait for it to get here!



My goodness, I love this!
Where else other than Ebay could I find it? Any idea?


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> My goodness, I love this!
> 
> Where else other than Ebay could I find it? Any idea?




Im not quite sure where else to find it! Ive only seen a couple for on ebay that went for full asking price (350)!! But i found this one for 250 so i snatched it! They did have it at bloomingsdale for a short period of time but didnt restock I suppose


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this beauty on eBay and ordered it! Cannot wait for it to get here!




Wow..so pretty


----------



## B_girl_

cny1941 said:


> Wow..so pretty


Thank you so much!


----------



## sunblock

My sales assistant sent me this today ive ordered it after she sent the pink so nice this is the large selma though


----------



## myluvofbags

sunblock said:


> My sales assistant sent me this today ive ordered it after she sent the pink so nice this is the large selma though



Nice.  Is this "pale pink"?  The shade looks a tad darker than the flyer I received,  although when I looked online it also looked darker too.


----------



## B_girl_

Does anyone have a picture of the new watermelon color ?


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the new watermelon color ?



Here's a shot I posted yesterday.   I can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a shot I posted yesterday.   I can't wait to see this in person!


I cannot wait to see the actual color in person!


----------



## coivcte

My Fuchsia


----------



## sunblock

myluvofbags said:


> Nice.  Is this "pale pink"?  The shade looks a tad darker than the flyer I received,  although when I looked online it also looked darker too.



It is the pale pink yes


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> My Fuchsia




Beautiful!


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> Beautiful!



I know you traded yours for a Sutton  Enjoying the new bag still?
I'm debating whether to keep this Fuchsia Medium Selma.
I don't own any pink bag but I love pink and would like to add one in my MK collection.
I think my issue is I want something with silver hardware  I love that Blossom Pink Hamilton someone posted earlier but impossible to find now....


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> I know you trade your for a Sutton  Enjoying the new bag still?
> 
> I'm debating whether to keep this Fuchsia Medium Selma.
> 
> I don't own any pink bag but I love pink and would like to add one in my MK collection.
> 
> I think my issue is I want something with silver hardware  I love that Blossom Pink Hamilton someone posted earlier but impossible to find now....




Very happy with my swap. Not at all because I did not like the Selma though  Loved the Selma in Fuschia! But I did not want to have so many Selmas, wanted a Sutton in my stash and wanted to keep something in Fuschia because I just adore the color. Swapping made the most sense to me. Rounded everything out and makes me feel good knowing each one will be used. 

That being said, if your still longing for a pink with silver, I personally would let go of Fuschia and search out the one that REALLY tickles your fancy  

Even as pretty as Fuschia is if your not satisfied it must not be what your heart is really after


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> I know you traded yours for a Sutton  Enjoying the new bag still?
> I'm debating whether to keep this Fuchsia Medium Selma.
> I don't own any pink bag but I love pink and would like to add one in my MK collection.
> I think my issue is I want something with silver hardware  I love that Blossom Pink Hamilton someone posted earlier but impossible to find now....


MK just released a new fuschia Selma with silver hardware!


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> Beautiful!





bellevie0891 said:


> Very happy with my swap. Not at all because I did not like the Selma though  Loved the Selma in Fuschia! But I did not want to have so many Selmas, wanted a Sutton in my stash and wanted to keep something in Fuschia because I just adore the color. Swapping made the most sense to me. Rounded everything out and makes me feel good knowing each one will be used.
> 
> That being said, if your still longing for a pink with silver, I personally would let go of Fuschia and search out the one that REALLY tickles your fancy
> 
> Even as pretty as Fuschia is if your not satisfied it must not be what your heart is really after



I was about to take some photos and list it for sale. VDay is coming up and it will be a good time to find a buyer for a pink bag. However when I took the bag out of the dust bag, I didn't want to let it go....I own a Med Selma Mandarin, a Large Selma Dark Khaki and a Medium Sutton Pearl Grey. I was also thinking along the same line of not wanting too many Selma's.

If anyone here know where I can hunt down a Microstud Centre Hamilton in Blossom Pink, please PM me.


----------



## Minkette

coivcte said:


> I was about to take some photos and list it for sale. VDay is coming up and it will be a good time to find a buyer for a pink bag. However when I took the bag out of the dust bag, I didn't want to let it go....I own a Med Selma Mandarin, a Large Selma Dark Khaki and a Medium Sutton Pearl Grey. I was also thinking along the same line of not wanting too many Selma's.
> 
> If anyone here know where I can hunt down a Microstud Centre Hamilton in Blossom Pink, please PM me.


Interesting comment about not wanting anymore Selmas... I was just thinking that same thing... I need variety.

However, having owned/sold 3 suttons that I purchased to vary my style, I quickly realized I usually grab for my Selma and often felt forced in using my suttons... I like the ability to zip the top of the selma and after several spills from my sutton.. it just had to go. 

I thought I loved the coach Phoebe... now I get so annoyed searching thru the sections. I open my MK Selma and boom... everything visible in one space.

The handbag process is truly an evolution...

My realization... I found a bag I like and it works well... it is also very durable... Who cares if I only have that style.


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> MK just released a new fuschia Selma with silver hardware!



Thank you Minkette, unfortunately MK USA  does not ship to Australia.
At the same time, our stock here in Australia is very behind and less colour to choose from and very expensive


----------



## coivcte

Minkette said:


> MK just released a new fuschia Selma with silver hardware!





Minkette said:


> Interesting comment about not wanting anymore Selmas... I was just thinking that same thing... I need variety.
> 
> However, having owned/sold 3 suttons that I purchased to vary my style, I quickly realized I usually grab for my Selma and often felt forced in using my suttons... I like the ability to zip the top of the selma and after several spills from my sutton.. it just had to go.
> 
> I thought I loved the coach Phoebe... now I get so annoyed searching thru the sections. I open my MK Selma and boom... everything visible in one space.
> 
> The handbag process is truly an evolution...
> 
> My realization... I found a bag I like and it works well... it is also very durable... Who cares if I only have that style.



I agree with what you are saying.
The problem is, MK is releasing all these nice colours in Selma, I love pastel and I see myself wanting more


----------



## myluvofbags

sunblock said:


> It is the pale pink yes



thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I agree with what you are saying.
> The problem is, MK is releasing all these nice colours in Selma, I love pastel and I see myself wanting more



I agree also.   If you find a style that works, great! I'm the opposite.   I have 2 selmas and rarely use them but just picked up 2 Suttons in a month and am loving them.  Only thing is they are not in neutral colors so I'm wanting a brown or black so I can use it more.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> My Fuchsia



Your fuschia is so pretty.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Your fuschia is so pretty.



Thank you.....it's all the Blossom Pink, Pale Pink photos that people have been posting today that are making my eyes twinkle. I don't need two pink bags, decision, decision....
Also someone pointed out the handles on my Fuchsia Selma is not very smooth.
I can't exchange it anymore, only refund because the colour is no longer available in Australia.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Thank you.....it's all the Blossom Pink, Pale Pink photos that people have been posting today that are making my eyes twinkle. I don't need two pink bags, decision, decision....
> Also someone pointed out the handles on my Fuchsia Selma is not very smooth.
> I can't exchange it anymore, only refund because the colour is no longer available in Australia.



That's a hard decision.   I love pink bags and would have a hard time deciding between the two.   But because the color fuschia is no longer available I think I would stick with the fuschia as the baby pink is a new color,  gives you time to decide if you would like to add another pink later.   One of my hamilton handles are a little "off" too, but it's not something real noticeable or that it bothers me.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## sunblock

coivcte said:


> Thank you.....it's all the Blossom Pink, Pale Pink photos that people have been posting today that are making my eyes twinkle. I don't need two pink bags, decision, decision....
> Also someone pointed out the handles on my Fuchsia Selma is not very smooth.
> I can't exchange it anymore, only refund because the colour is no longer available in Australia.



You can never have too many pink bags i have a few


----------



## smileydimples

sunblock said:


> You can never have too many pink bags i have a few



Yes you cant ever have to many pink bags


----------



## bellevie0891

Carrying my Fuschia Sutton yet again today  Doesn't match my outfit at all... But I don't care at all


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying my Fuschia Sutton yet again today  Doesn't match my outfit at all... But I don't care at all



 Love that!!!!!


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying my Fuschia Sutton yet again today  Doesn't match my outfit at all... But I don't care at all





smileydimples said:


> Yes you cant ever have to many pink bags



LOL......you girls!!!


----------



## polskablondynka

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying my Fuschia Sutton yet again today  Doesn't match my outfit at all... But I don't care at all



Gah, so vibrant and pretty


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Simply gorgeous! The Miranda in Blossom.


----------



## B_girl_

My blossom babies! The hamilton just came today!


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> Simply gorgeous! The Miranda in Blossom.


thats gorg!!


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884305
> 
> 
> My blossom babies! The hamilton just came today!



Im so jelly I so hope I can find a blossom hamilton


----------



## sunblock

Large selma in pale pink


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884305
> 
> 
> My blossom babies! The hamilton just came today!



Two stunners!   Congrats on the Hamilton!   I'm so jelly.


----------



## B_girl_

sunblock said:


> Large selma in pale pink


Love love love!!


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Im so jelly I so hope I can find a blossom hamilton


Thank you! I'm sure you will if you keep looking!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Two stunners!   Congrats on the Hamilton!   I'm so jelly.


Thank you so much!  The pictures do no justice for the hamilton!


----------



## sunblock

B_girl_ said:


> Love love love!!



Thanks


----------



## ubo22

sunblock said:


> Large selma in pale pink


That pale pink is such a nice shade!


----------



## bellevie0891

Love that Pale Pink!! What do y'all pair it with outfit wise?


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

bellevie0891 said:


> Love that Pale Pink!! What do y'all pair it with outfit wise?






My pink Selma  It pairs really well with gold. Today I wore light pink pants, black sweater, gold scarf and this baby!
And I can't wait to wear this with some white pants!


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884305
> 
> 
> My blossom babies! The hamilton just came today!




Prettyyyyyy


----------



## cny1941

sunblock said:


> Large selma in pale pink




Omg stunning! I have to see this color in person.


----------



## sunblock

bellevie0891 said:


> Love that Pale Pink!! What do y'all pair it with outfit wise?



Any thing really


----------



## coivcte

ms.handbagqueen said:


> My pink Selma  It pairs really well with gold. Today I wore light pink pants, black sweater, gold scarf and this baby!
> And I can't wait to wear this with some white pants!



May I ask where I can buy this? Is it available in Medium?
I am I'm Australia, so I can only buy online.


----------



## coivcte

ms.handbagqueen said:


> My pink Selma  It pairs really well with gold. Today I wore light pink pants, black sweater, gold scarf and this baby!
> And I can't wait to wear this with some white pants!





Norwegian Girl said:


> Simply gorgeous! The Miranda in Blossom.



Is this the Ex Small version? And where is it sold?


----------



## inlovewbags

I finally did it! I just ordered the raspberry Sutton! I only have one other pink bag (Rebecca minkoff little Minka ) i love it but that one is not structured.and I've been wanting a structured pink bag.. so I went for the Sutton.I'm so excited! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Euromutt86

inlovewbags said:


> I finally did it! I just ordered the raspberry Sutton! I only have one other pink bag (Rebecca minkoff little Minka ) i love it but that one is not structured.and I've been wanting a structured pink bag.. so I went for the Sutton.I'm so excited! Can't wait to get it!



This bag is so pretty!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

coivcte said:


> May I ask where I can buy this? Is it available in Medium?
> I am I'm Australia, so I can only buy online.



This is the medium Selma size and it is available online too


----------



## bellevie0891

inlovewbags said:


> I finally did it! I just ordered the raspberry Sutton! I only have one other pink bag (Rebecca minkoff little Minka ) i love it but that one is not structured.and I've been wanting a structured pink bag.. so I went for the Sutton.I'm so excited! Can't wait to get it!




Can't wait to see pics of your Sutton


----------



## inlovewbags

bellevie0891 said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your Sutton



I will definetely post away when I receive it!.. lol..


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My Dillon tote in raspberry.


----------



## bellevie0891

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Dillon tote in raspberry.




Beautiful


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

This is the bag I am using now.  My quilted deep Pink Selma.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pink family picture.  I use pink bags everyday all year round.  Love PINK.


----------



## bellevie0891

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pink family picture.  I use pink bags everyday all year round.  Love PINK.




Beautiful pink bags &#128151;


----------



## Euromutt86

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pink family picture.  I use pink bags everyday all year round.  Love PINK.



WHOA! Got yourself some lookers! I adore the Dillon!


----------



## B_girl_

blossom hamilton on ebay


----------



## myluvofbags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> This is the bag I am using now.  My quilted deep Pink Selma.



Bag twins!   Love all your pinks!


----------



## B_girl_

Blossom tote opinions?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2888065
> 
> 
> 
> Blossom tote opinions?


I like your two toned blossom/suntan tote better.


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2888065
> 
> 
> 
> Blossom tote opinions?



Love the color.   My girlfriend has this in brown mono and she loves it,  only thing is she said if she sticks her phone in that front pocket it doesn't close good or pops open.


----------



## B_girl_

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2888046
> 
> blossom hamilton on ebay





Already sold


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Thanks girls I have a few other pink bags from other designers.  My MK bags are my favorites.  I really want the new pale pink Selma.  It was sold out at my MK store when I went this week.


----------



## paula3boys

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thanks girls I have a few other pink bags from other designers.  My MK bags are my favorites.  I really want the new pale pink Selma.  It was sold out at my MK store when I went this week.




It was sold out at mine too


----------



## smileydimples

I see resellers buying the pale pink bags in the store sadly.... I have seen it since they have came out so sad


----------



## cdtracing

MK stores are going to have to reorder the pale pink.  It's sold out already at one of the MK stores here.  I haven't made the drive to the other one yet.  Seems like it's sold out everywhere except the reseller's who are asking full retail or higher.  That's a shame that reseller's get them before others even have a chance to look at them IRL.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> MK stores are going to have to reorder the pale pink.  It's sold out already at one of the MK stores here.  I haven't made the drive to the other one yet.  Seems like it's sold out everywhere except the reseller's who are asking full retail or higher.  That's a shame that reseller's get them before others even have a chance to look at them IRL.



Yes, this is a shame.   I would like to have a chance to at least take a look at it.  Hope they restock soon and I hope this does not happen when the color watermelon comes out.


----------



## Minkette

Are they not releasing pale pink at department stores?

I saw an advertisement with the tricolor pale pink selma at one of the dept stores so I suspect they will eventually have them!


----------



## myluvofbags

Ok, so I just get this email...I tap the purse and this is what I see!  Why taunt me!!!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, so I just get this email...I tap the purse and this is what I see!  Why taunt me!!!


Yes, it's out of stock on the MK website, too!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it's out of stock on the MK website, too!



Valentines Day is right around the corner.   We need our gifts!  lol!


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Valentines Day is right around the corner.   We need our gifts!  lol!



My local MK store has the pink medium selma.
However, I'm not going to purchase with full price >.< Maybe wait till it go on sale or so.


----------



## 2 stars

These are the pics I took earlier at MK boutique in Mishawaka IN. We had to travel for my daughters Cheer competition and I made the hubby stop at MK  I was disappointed at how dark fuchsia with shw is. I really like the raspberry color unfortunately not many handbag options in this color. 

On another note they still have pale pink in stock for those of you looking for it.


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> These are the pics I took earlier at MK boutique in Mishawaka IN. We had to travel for my daughters Cheer competition and I made the hubby stop at MK  I was disappointed at how dark fuchsia with shw is. I really like the raspberry color unfortunately not many handbag options in this color.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note they still have pale pink in stock for those of you looking for it.




The pale pink is definitely different than I was expecting... Fuschia is one of my faves with ghw &#128151;


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> These are the pics I took earlier at MK boutique in Mishawaka IN. We had to travel for my daughters Cheer competition and I made the hubby stop at MK  I was disappointed at how dark fuchsia with shw is. I really like the raspberry color unfortunately not many handbag options in this color.
> 
> On another note they still have pale pink in stock for those of you looking for it.



I love raspberry! I have the raspberry ew Hamilton (actually have 2 because someone got me one when they knew I was looking, but I found mine by then lol). I have the matching wallet too. I wish they would have done the jet set zip top tote in this color.

Fuschia is too purplish for me and pale pink looks to salmon/orangish for me.


----------



## 2 stars

bellevie0891 said:


> The pale pink is definitely different than I was expecting... Fuschia is one of my faves with ghw &#128151;


It's more salmon than pale pink. I personally don't care for it.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> the pale pink is definitely different than i was expecting... Fuschia is one of my faves with ghw &#128151;


+1
If I were to go for a pink, it would have to be fuschia.  I look best with cool colors or colors with blue/purple undertones.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, so I just get this email...I tap the purse and this is what I see!  Why taunt me!!!



Yes.  I got that email & it's out of stock on the MK site.  Disappointing!


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> These are the pics I took earlier at MK boutique in Mishawaka IN. We had to travel for my daughters Cheer competition and I made the hubby stop at MK  I was disappointed at how dark fuchsia with shw is. I really like the raspberry color unfortunately not many handbag options in this color.
> 
> On another note they still have pale pink in stock for those of you looking for it.



Thanks for the pictures.  I'm not a "pink" girl myself but I've been thinking about getting one. I thought the pale pink would be a good Spring/ Summer bag but I don't care for the shade...I don't like the Salmon/Orange tint.  That's why I wanted to see it  IRL.  For those who are interested in this bag & have a MK store in their area, the SA can try to find it at other MK stores & have it shipped.


----------



## 2 stars

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  I'm not a "pink" girl myself but I've been thinking about getting one. I thought the pale pink would be a good Spring/ Summer bag but I don't care for the shade...I don't like the Salmon/Orange tint.  That's why I wanted to see it  IRL.  For those who are interested in this bag & have a MK store in their area, the SA can try to find it at other MK stores & have it shipped.


The name doesn't fit that shade. MK should have called it Salmon.


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> These are the pics I took earlier at MK boutique in Mishawaka IN. We had to travel for my daughters Cheer competition and I made the hubby stop at MK  I was disappointed at how dark fuchsia with shw is. I really like the raspberry color unfortunately not many handbag options in this color.
> 
> On another note they still have pale pink in stock for those of you looking for it.





2 stars said:


> The name doesn't fit that shade. MK should have called it Salmon.



I agree.  It's not what I would call pale pink.


----------



## B_girl_

The pale pink is available on MK website


----------



## sunblock

bellevie0891 said:


> The pale pink is definitely different than I was expecting... Fuschia is one of my faves with ghw &#128151;



See mine looks more pale pink not like salmon like that does how weird


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> The name doesn't fit that shade. MK should have called it Salmon.




Completely agree


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Hi ladies, I see the pink is back in stock online!


----------



## B_girl_

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Hi ladies, I see the pink is back in stock online!


I just noticed that as well!


----------



## B_girl_

Opinions? Pale pink Cynthia in small


----------



## paula3boys

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2890639
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? Pale pink Cynthia in small



Pale pink looks like salmon to me. I prefer Blossom Pink personally


----------



## ilysukixD

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2890639
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? Pale pink Cynthia in small


The pale pink looks like baby pink in your photo, SO BEAUTIFUL!!! 
But in store it looks like salmon pink.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> The pale pink looks like baby pink in your photo, SO BEAUTIFUL!!!
> But in store it looks like salmon pink.


+1
Pale pink looks so nice in photos!  I can't believe how different it looks in photos than IRL like others have said.


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2890639
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? Pale pink Cynthia in small



I think the bag is quite small internally especially with the divider compartment in the middle.


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2890639
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? Pale pink Cynthia in small



I thought it was so adorable,  I picked it up in peanut color but returned it cause I felt it was a tad too small for me and I'm usually ok with smaller bags.  Definitely try it out first if you can.


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> +1
> Pale pink looks so nice in photos!  I can't believe how different it looks in photos than IRL like others have said.


I've noticed that too! It looks different in every picture I've seen of it lol. Some pictures you can really see the orange undertones and in this one it looks baby pink! Think I'm gonna hold off till I see it in person to be able to tell


----------



## B_girl_

ilysukixD said:


> The pale pink looks like baby pink in your photo, SO BEAUTIFUL!!!
> But in store it looks like salmon pink.


I was thinking the same thing, thought it looked so pretty in these pictures, but I suppose its probably different in real life


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> I thought it was so adorable,  I picked it up in peanut color but returned it cause I felt it was a tad too small for me and I'm usually ok with smaller bags.  Definitely try it out first if you can.


Thats what I was worried about! I have never seen this bag in a small, and I'm thinking it might not be big enough for me!


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> I think the bag is quite small internally especially with the divider compartment in the middle.


Thank you! I was thinking the same as well, once I looked at the pictures of the inside of the bag


----------



## cny1941

2 stars said:


> These are the pics I took earlier at MK boutique in Mishawaka IN. We had to travel for my daughters Cheer competition and I made the hubby stop at MK  I was disappointed at how dark fuchsia with shw is. I really like the raspberry color unfortunately not many handbag options in this color.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note they still have pale pink in stock for those of you looking for it.




This is interesting how pale pink looks so orange sitting next to fuschia. The stock photos look more like pastel pink. Now I'm confused.


----------



## lvlouis

Norwegian Girl said:


> Simply gorgeous! The Miranda in Blossom.




Where can I get this bag?


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> This is interesting how pale pink looks so orange sitting next to fuschia. The stock photos look more like pastel pink. Now I'm confused.



+1.  I need to get to the boutique and see the pale pink in person.  Macys did not have any.  All the pictures seem different.


----------



## ralewi

This is the only pink bag I have.  I just fell in love the the color.  I don't use it that often, but this thread has inspired to use it more.  I have  purchased several tops and a scarf in the same color.  I do want to add a tote in the same color as well. Coach Pink Legacy Leather Fold Over Clutch


----------



## B_girl_

Have this pale pink selma in my reach! Should I go for it? Those who have the pale pink selma does this picture really show the true color??


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> +1.  I need to get to the boutique and see the pale pink in person.  Macys did not have any.  All the pictures seem different.


My Bloomingdale's did not have pale pink either.  They said it hasn't come in yet.


----------



## polskablondynka

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2892826
> 
> 
> 
> Have this pale pink selma in my reach! Should I go for it? Those who have the pale pink selma does this picture really show the true color??


 

Wow...


----------



## B_girl_

polskablondynka said:


> Wow...


I decided to pass it up just because I've seen a lot of pictures and it has a orange tint to it, more of a salmon. I want a baby pink


----------



## B_girl_

Someone has the pale pink selma listed on eBay for 415$! I just think thats crazy to pay that much when retail is only 298


----------



## polskablondynka

B_girl_ said:


> I decided to pass it up just because I've seen a lot of pictures and it has a orange tint to it, more of a salmon. I want a baby pink



A lot of people have been saying that. It sucks because the promotional pictures show it in a pretty blush.


----------



## B_girl_

polskablondynka said:


> A lot of people have been saying that. It sucks because the promotional pictures show it in a pretty blush.




I agree! If it actually looked like the promotional pictures i wouldve bought it in a second but i dont think it looks much like that color!


----------



## sunblock

B_girl_ said:


> Someone has the pale pink selma listed on eBay for 415$! I just think thats crazy to pay that much when retail is only 298



You get it cheap in amercia in the uk ive just paid for my large pale pink one £315


----------



## sunblock

B_girl_ said:


> I agree! If it actually looked like the promotional pictures i wouldve bought it in a second but i dont think it looks much like that color!



They seem to vary alot mine defo pale pink no salmon tone which is weird as others defo do show it


----------



## paula3boys

B_girl_ said:


> Someone has the pale pink selma listed on eBay for 415$! I just think thats crazy to pay that much when retail is only 298



Why do people pay that when they can order online from MK?


----------



## fabdiva

Norwegian Girl said:


> Simply gorgeous! The Miranda in Blossom.


Love that bag.  Really debating should I pull the trigger on it.  I have the python Miranda, but the blossom pink is TDF


----------



## paula3boys

My two raspberry wallets. I really love raspberry. I can't wait to see watermelon next


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2893679
> 
> My two raspberry wallets. I really love raspberry. I can't wait to see watermelon next


Where did you get the wristlet 1 from?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Where did you get the wristlet 1 from?




At MK store on sale. It's online on sale too


----------



## Data

My gosh. I just thought I'd have a look on line and spotted lovely pair of shoes but they don't have my size &#128548;


----------



## coivcte

fabdiva said:


> Love that bag.  Really debating should I pull the trigger on it.  I have the python Miranda, but the blossom pink is TDF



fabdiva, before you pull that trigger.....hope you haven't yet.
The Blossom Pink Miranda on Farfetch is surely beautiful, however it is not a Medium Miranda as advertised. I checked the size, it is in fact the Extra Small Miranda which is quite compact. 
I own a Extra Small Miranda in the colour Elephant, so I checked the measurement against my bag.

I saw your collection in previous post and they are all decent size MK bags, so I thought I better let you know before you do any damage as its not cheap.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Love that bag.  Really debating should I pull the trigger on it.  I have the python Miranda, but the blossom pink is TDF


 


coivcte said:


> fabdiva, before you pull that trigger.....hope you haven't yet.
> The Blossom Pink Miranda on Farfetch is surely beautiful, however it is not a Medium Miranda as advertised. I checked the size, it is in fact the Extra Small Miranda which is quite compact.
> I own a Extra Small Miranda in the colour Elephant, so I checked the measurement against my bag.
> 
> I saw your collection in previous post and they are all decent size MK bags, so I thought I better let you know before you do any damage as its not cheap.


 
If you do some searching, there is also a large for sale.  But it just says that it's pink and doesn't specify which shade of pink.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2893679
> 
> My two raspberry wallets. I really love raspberry. I can't wait to see watermelon next



My raspberry wallet the wrislet one has more tones of Fucshia than raspberry is your other wallet have more raspberry tones?


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> My raspberry wallet the wrislet one has more tones of Fucshia than raspberry is your other wallet have more raspberry tones?




Both are true raspberry - bubble gum pink no purple undertones


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Both are true raspberry - bubble gum pink no purple undertones



My wristlet I got from Dillards matched my fuschia stud selma , I was disappointed but kept it it was a great deal


----------



## fabdiva

coivcte said:


> fabdiva, before you pull that trigger.....hope you haven't yet.
> The Blossom Pink Miranda on Farfetch is surely beautiful, however it is not a Medium Miranda as advertised. I checked the size, it is in fact the Extra Small Miranda which is quite compact.
> I own a Extra Small Miranda in the colour Elephant, so I checked the measurement against my bag.
> 
> I saw your collection in previous post and they are all decent size MK bags, so I thought I better let you know before you do any damage as its not cheap.


Girl, get out!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!  I would have been pissed.  I can't do the small although they are cute as all get out.  I thought there was medium and large Miranda advertised.  I'm going to definitely double check the measurements.  I haven't pull the trigger.  Good looking out!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> If you do some searching, there is also a large for sale.  But it just says that it's pink and doesn't specify which shade of pink.


Looks like the right shade of pink.  Still deliberating


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> My wristlet I got from Dillards matched my fuschia stud selma , I was disappointed but kept it it was a great deal


It was probably mislabeled as raspberry when it was actually fuschia.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Looks like the right shade of pink.  Still deliberating


Yes, it's super pretty.  Just be aware that if the exact shade is not specified, it's hard to determine what exactly you'll end up with.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> It was probably mislabeled as raspberry when it was actually fuschia.



ohhhhh booo so sad


----------



## coivcte

fabdiva said:


> Looks like the right shade of pink.  Still deliberating



Show us some photos and mod shots if you decide to get this. 
I love these light pastel colours but not the price tag 

BTW is Farfetch reliable? I read some negative reviews before.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Show us some photos and mod shots if you decide to get this.
> I love these light pastel colours but not the price tag
> 
> BTW is Farfetch reliable? I read some negative reviews before.


I've used Farfetch once and had a good experience.  But you have to be careful because I've also heard lots of negative reviews.  Sometimes a boutique will send along a defective item or their last damaged shelf-pull.


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> I've used Farfetch once and had a good experience.  But you have to be careful because I've also heard lots of negative reviews.  Sometimes a boutique will send along a defective item or their last damaged shelf-pull.


Thanks so much for the heads up.  I might just hold off.  I'm not sure if it's still available through Michael Kors.  But if it is I'll get it from the site just to be safe.  I'm still waiting on an LV authentication, so that'll sort of determine whether I get the Miranda.  Have spend way too much on purses in 2015!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I saw pale pink IRL today and I'm sold... if I can find it in a medium or plain messenger I will definitely be snapping it up for summer.
Interestingly the leaflet I got given which shows the pink medium Selma says in the small print "colour may vary by market". Which may explain the debate over whether it's salmon pink.


----------



## Jadie_9

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2893679
> 
> My two raspberry wallets. I really love raspberry. I can't wait to see watermelon next


These are too cute! Ive got a black MK Hamilton and I was thinking that I could get a nice bright coloured purse to mix it up a bit!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw pale pink IRL today and I'm sold... if I can find it in a medium or plain messenger I will definitely be snapping it up for summer.
> Interestingly the leaflet I got given which shows the pink medium Selma says in the small print "colour may vary by market". Which may explain the debate over whether it's salmon pink.


DiamondsForever, I think you figured out all the confusion over the pale pink color.  In Europe, the UK in particular, it seems that pale pink is actually a "light pink" shade.  Sunblock mentioned this, as well.  In the USA, it apparently is a "salmon" shade.  You gals in Europe are lucky to be getting a true "pink."


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, I think you figured out all the confusion over the pale pink color.  In Europe, the UK in particular, it seems that pale pink is actually a "light pink" shade.  Sunblock mentioned this, as well.  In the USA, it apparently is a "salmon" shade.  You gals in Europe are lucky to be getting a true "pink."



You'd think it'd be less complicated to bring out one shade across all markets. Def agree with Sunblock, it is a true powder pink here.
 USA ladies are lucky as you get more size options, medium is scarse on this side of the pond! x


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> You'd think it'd be less complicated to bring out one shade across all markets. Def agree with Sunblock, it is a true powder pink here.
> USA ladies are lucky as you get more size options, medium is scarse on this side of the pond! x


is the hardware also gold? There was a pale pink released exclusively to Bloomingdales for the most part in the US... with silver hardware.


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> You'd think it'd be less complicated to bring out one shade across all markets. Def agree with Sunblock, it is a true powder pink here.
> USA ladies are lucky as you get more size options, medium is scarse on this side of the pond! x



Yep, just saw the pale pink and it definitely looks more like salmon to me here.  I'll pass till they bring the true pale pink here.


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> is the hardware also gold? There was a pale pink released exclusively to Bloomingdales for the most part in the US... with silver hardware.



Yes gold hardware


----------



## B_girl_

Minkette said:


> is the hardware also gold? There was a pale pink released exclusively to Bloomingdales for the most part in the US... with silver hardware.








This is the pink exclusive from bloomingsdale, its the "blossom" with the silver hardware


----------



## mandarpandar

Has anyone purchased a bag in watermelon yet?? I NEED to see a modeling pic of this color!!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2898998
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pink exclusive from bloomingsdale, its the "blossom" with the silver hardware



Love this bag every time I see it!


----------



## myluvofbags

mandarpandar said:


> Has anyone purchased a bag in watermelon yet?? I NEED to see a modeling pic of this color!!



Still have not seen it at either the boutique,  NR or macys.   I'm waiting too.


----------



## 2 stars

My raspberry e/w Hamilton making me smile in this below zero weather.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> My raspberry e/w Hamilton making me smile in this below zero weather.



Love it


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> My raspberry e/w Hamilton making me smile in this below zero weather.




Definitely a reason to smile


----------



## B_girl_

Late valentines gift from my boyfriend.. The matching flats to my blossom babies!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2902647
> 
> 
> 
> Late valentines gift from my boyfriend.. The matching flats to my blossom babies!



Love those blossom flats!  I have them as well,  can't wait to wear them!


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love those blossom flats!  I have them as well,  can't wait to wear them!


Thank you!! Don't you love them!? The gold just pops with the baby pink!


----------



## lvlouis

New pink cross body. Love the pale pink.


----------



## bellevie0891

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 2902811
> 
> 
> New pink cross body. Love the pale pink.



Love


----------



## DiamondsForever

bellevie0891 said:


> Love



+1. Like summer in a bag!


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Love it





bellevie0891 said:


> Definitely a reason to smile



Thank you! 

I was at Macy's on Saturday at the register when a lady walked up and almost picked my purse up. I looked at her and she was like is this your purse? I said yes! She said oh i'm sorry I though it was for sale, it's very pretty. I've never gotten so many compliments on a handbag like I did on my hamilton this past weekend. 

On to my sad story. There is some like color transfer on the handles of my hamilton. Barely noticeable but I can see it. I'm not sure if it's from my black coat. Don't ask me why I was wearing a black coat with a pink purse. Dumb mistake. I'm upset because I can't get the stain off. I tried leather cleaner and a Mr. Cleaner magic eraser. Anyone else have had this problem with their pink bags? How did you get it off?


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

lvlouis said:


> View attachment 2902811
> 
> 
> New pink cross body. Love the pale pink.




Woohoo pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Here's mine &#128522;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Studded medium fuchsia selma with silver hw and raspberry medium sutton with gold hw


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Studded medium fuchsia selma with silver hw and raspberry medium sutton with gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907711





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 2907657
> 
> 
> Here's mine &#128522;



All soo pretty.   It's great that MK does so many fabulous pink colors!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Ladies ladies! Will I be disappointed if I buy the pale pink jet set crossbody?! 
Tomorrow is the day and I'm still having big big problems deciding colour!
The pale pink is to die for but I've never seen it in RL, I see its still sold out which makes me want it more! 

Please please let me know and help me decide tonight!


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Ladies ladies! Will I be disappointed if I buy the pale pink jet set crossbody?!
> Tomorrow is the day and I'm still having big big problems deciding colour!
> The pale pink is to die for but I've never seen it in RL, I see its still sold out which makes me want it more!
> 
> Please please let me know and help me decide tonight!


If I loved a color, no matter how light it was, even with the risk of color transfer, I would get it.  If you love that pale pink jet set crossbody, then get it!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Very difficult!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked this up.   Needed another pink bag like a hole in my head!   Lol!


----------



## 2 stars

Wow how pretty. Where did you find her at?


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Wow how pretty. Where did you find her at?



Found her at Nordstrom Rack cost was $500.   she's kinda big like a large selma and structured.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Found her at Nordstrom Rack cost was $500.   she's kinda big like a large selma and structured.


Are you sure it isn't the small Miranda?  The small Miranda is the same size as the large Selma.  The large Miranda is much bigger.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up.   Needed another pink bag like a hole in my head!   Lol!




Very pretty!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Are you sure it isn't the small Miranda?  The small Miranda is the same size as the large Selma.  The large Miranda is much bigger.



Pretty sure it's large.   Pulled these up to check measurements.  Mine is 9" at the bottom 15" at the wings and 9" high.  Looks the same, retail price was $1095.  Is there something bigger?   Lol, this is big enough for me!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> If I loved a color, no matter how light it was, even with the risk of color transfer, I would get it.  If you love that pale pink jet set crossbody, then get it!


Pale pink all the way!  I'm dying for a pale pink Miranda


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Pretty sure it's large.   Pulled these up to check measurements.  Mine is 9" at the bottom 15" at the wings and 9" high.  Looks the same, retail price was $1095.  Is there something bigger?   Lol, this is big enough for me!


Lots of retailers mislabel the sizes.  Yours is not the large, but it isn't the small, either.  Yours is the medium size.  The large measures 13 inches along the bottom and almost 18 inches at the wings.  It's also 10 inches high without the top flaps and 13.5 inches high with the top flaps.  In any case, it's still a great deal!  

+ medium has a 6 inch depth while the large has a 7 inch depth


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Lots of retailers mislabel the sizes.  Yours is not the large, but it isn't the small, either.  Yours is the medium size.  The large measures 13 inches along the bottom and almost 18 inches at the wings.  It's also 10 inches high without the top flaps and 13.5 inches high with the top flaps.  In any case, it's still a great deal!
> 
> + medium has a 6 inch depth while the large has a 7 inch depth



Thanks,  wow,  I probably would not have looked twice at a large!  Too big for me,  lol.  I thought this was huge already.


----------



## lvlouis

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up.   Needed another pink bag like a hole in my head!   Lol!




To die for!! Which nordstroms rack? Do you mind posting a picture of the tag? It can help my store find one. 
Thanks so much


----------



## lvlouis

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Ladies ladies! Will I be disappointed if I buy the pale pink jet set crossbody?!
> 
> Tomorrow is the day and I'm still having big big problems deciding colour!
> 
> The pale pink is to die for but I've never seen it in RL, I see its still sold out which makes me want it more!
> 
> 
> 
> Please please let me know and help me decide tonight!




Get it. I have it & I love it. Color is to die for.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks,  wow,  I probably would not have looked twice at a large!  Too big for me,  lol.  I thought this was huge already.


I know!  I can only do large bags, so the large Miranda is perfect for me.  But for most it would be way too big!


----------



## myluvofbags

lvlouis said:


> To die for!! Which nordstroms rack? Do you mind posting a picture of the tag? It can help my store find one.
> Thanks so much



Thanks!   I posted it earlier in the miranda tote thread.  Good luck.


----------



## myluvofbags

lvlouis said:


> To die for!! Which nordstroms rack? Do you mind posting a picture of the tag? It can help my store find one.
> Thanks so much



Oops,  here you go.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

lvlouis said:


> Get it. I have it & I love it. Color is to die for.




Does it ever worry you that it's a seasonal colour so only be wearing in the spring summer?


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up.   Needed another pink bag like a hole in my head!   Lol!



Hi myluvofbags, this pink Miranda is TDF!! Is there anywhere I can find it online?
I am writing from Australia and of course I can't access those great deals instore in the USA.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Done and dusted. Pale pink cross body ordered from MK London


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Done and dusted. Pale pink cross body ordered from MK London



Well done chick! That's soooo exciting. Did they say how long it'll take to arrive? Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## lvlouis

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Does it ever worry you that it's a seasonal colour so only be wearing in the spring summer?




I wear pink all year long. I'm currently carrying a pink jet set tote bag. Being that's crossbody. It will most likely be used for trips, vacations, zoo, etc. it won't be my everyday day. I'm going to Disney & needed a crossbody bag.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Hi myluvofbags, this pink Miranda is TDF!! Is there anywhere I can find it online?
> I am writing from Australia and of course I can't access those great deals instore in the USA.


Coivcte, your best bet is going to be sites like Farfetch and Lyst, or you can go secondhand on eBay.  I've seen the carnation pink Miranda on eBay.


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Does it ever worry you that it's a seasonal colour so only be wearing in the spring summer?


 


Cutiekitty92 said:


> Done and dusted. Pale pink cross body ordered from MK London


 

Yay!    You finally made a decision.  I'm glad you went with your heart  and got the pale pink jet set crossbody bag.  Pale pink will work best in the spring/summer, but can also be carried year round as a pop of color against dark winter clothing.  Please post pictures when your bag arrives.  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## coivcte

Code:
	






ubo22 said:


> Coivcte, your best bet is going to be sites like Farfetch and Lyst, or you can go secondhand on eBay.  I've seen the carnation pink Miranda on eBay.



Yeah I already checked those sites, very pricey.
Ebay did have one but was sold on the 22 Feb.15.

BTW ubo22, is this Medium Size for carrying over the shoulder?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Yeah I already checked those sites, very pricey.
> Ebay did have one but was sold on the 22 Feb.15.
> 
> BTW ubo22, is this Medium Size for carrying over the shoulder?


 
I was trying to figure out yesterday whether the medium can be carried over the shoulder.  I looked at a lot of websites, but the handle drop measurements are all over the place!  The large just fits over the shoulder without a coat with an 8 to 8.5 inch handle drop.  I think the medium's handle drop might be the same, but I can't tell for sure from the websites or pictures.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Coivcte, your best bet is going to be sites like Farfetch and Lyst, or you can go secondhand on eBay.  I've seen the carnation pink Miranda on eBay.





ubo22 said:


> I was trying to figure out yesterday whether the medium can be carried over the shoulder.  I looked at a lot of websites, but the handle drop measurements are all over the place!  The large just fits over the shoulder without a coat with an 8 to 8.5 inch handle drop.  I think the medium's handle drop might be the same, but I can't tell for sure from the websites or pictures.



I was doing the same, researching and got very confused.
Thank you for looking for me!!!!! Love you!!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I was doing the same, researching and got very confused.
> Thank you for looking for me!!!!! Love you!!!!!!


Lots of Mirandas that are labeled large are really the medium size.  So confusing!  Well, I did some more research on the international sites and it looks like the handle drop on the medium is closer to 6 inches, so probably can't be worn on the shoulder.  I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> Lots of Mirandas that are labeled large are really the medium size.  So confusing!  Well, I did some more research on the international sites and it looks like the handle drop on the medium is closer to 6 inches, so probably can't be worn on the shoulder.  I hope I'm wrong, though.


I was wrong!!!   Myluvofbags just measured her medium Miranda handle drop in the Miranda Tote Club thread and it's 8 inches!  So the medium can be worn over the shoulder, too.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Yay thanks everyone. It's coming tomorrow as its next day I paid £10 for delivery. I have a feeling I will miss it though as I'm going out! D'oh!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

*spoiledroyalty said:


> View attachment 2907657
> 
> 
> here's mine &#128522;




so pretty !


----------



## sunblock




----------



## Cutiekitty92

Still no bag!  hopefully it'll come tomorrow when I'm actually here to receive it


----------



## smileydimples

sunblock said:


>



Beautiful Fuschia Stud Selma


----------



## sunblock

smileydimples said:


> Beautiful Fuschia Stud Selma



Thanks


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


>




Gorg!! &#128525;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Still no bag!  hopefully it'll come tomorrow when I'm actually here to receive it



Oh no  I was wondering how you got on today!


----------



## sunblock

bellevie0891 said:


> Gorg!! &#128525;



Thank you


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh no  I was wondering how you got on today!



Tomorrow, I will update as soon as I can its like xmas all over


----------



## ilysukixD

Have anyone seen this gorgeous pink miranda satchel? It's available in herald square macya in nyc... If anyone interested.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

FINALLY new addition ladies I'm so so pleased I stuck with the pale pink choice. She's a very very fine beauty


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> FINALLY new addition ladies I'm so so pleased I stuck with the pale pink choice. She's a very very fine beauty
> View attachment 2911196
> View attachment 2911197
> View attachment 2911198
> View attachment 2911199
> View attachment 2911200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> It's gorgeous!!  so pleased to hear it finally came! Do you love it? Remind me how you mail ordered? I might go down this route....


----------



## sunblock

Cutiekitty92 said:


> FINALLY new addition ladies I'm so so pleased I stuck with the pale pink choice. She's a very very fine beauty
> View attachment 2911196
> View attachment 2911197
> View attachment 2911198
> View attachment 2911199
> View attachment 2911200



Loverly bag and pretty in pink


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Cutiekitty92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY new addition ladies I'm so so pleased I stuck with the pale pink choice. She's a very very fine beauty
> View attachment 2911196
> View attachment 2911197
> View attachment 2911198
> View attachment 2911199
> View attachment 2911200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous!!  so pleased to hear it finally came! Do you love it? Remind me how you mail ordered? I might go down this route....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! It's just the right shade not too light not too dark amazing
> 
> Right so to mail order you email MKL.07310@michaelkors.com that's regent street branch with your bag details your own address. Then they email you back confirming it and then they send you a link to pay and you follow that to purchase an then it's next day delivery. So simple! Highly recommend as it was gift wrapped and everything
Click to expand...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! It's just the right shade not too light not too dark amazing
> 
> Right so to mail order you email MKL.07310@michaelkors.com that's regent street branch with your bag details your own address. Then they email you back confirming it and then they send you a link to pay and you follow that to purchase an then it's next day delivery. So simple! Highly recommend as it was gift wrapped and everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your the best Cutiekitty! Thanks so much. Will email them later once I've decided what to order. What colour outfits will you wear the pink with? How much stuff can you get in it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Cutiekitty92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the best Cutiekitty! Thanks so much. Will email them later once I've decided what to order. What colour outfits will you wear the pink with? How much stuff can you get in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my holiday I've got a mixture really. I'll be wearing lots of prints and patterns, light thin fabrics. I have light colour dresses but I have black staples like leggings and shirts. I still think it will look good. I also have a wedding to attend and I have a lovely pale pink lace dress for it
> 
> In terms of what it can fit I will try that later on. But from just looking I know all my essentials like purse, sunglasses, make up will fit which is just what I wanted
Click to expand...


----------



## mandarpandar

myluvofbags said:


> Still have not seen it at either the boutique,  NR or macys.   I'm waiting too.




I'm really thinking of just ordering online, I keep debating between the large ns Hamilton in watermelon or the medium sutton...I'm a sucker for satchels


----------



## myluvofbags

mandarpandar said:


> I'm really thinking of just ordering online, I keep debating between the large ns Hamilton in watermelon or the medium sutton...I'm a sucker for satchels



Do you have both style of bags now? Please take some pic's and share if you do!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Pale pink is proving very popular! It was limited stock this morning on MK website and now its a sell out again!  So glad I got mine  wahooooo


----------



## Data

Love love love your new mk bag. Beautiful x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my holiday I've got a mixture really. I'll be wearing lots of prints and patterns, light thin fabrics. I have light colour dresses but I have black staples like leggings and shirts. I still think it will look good. I also have a wedding to attend and I have a lovely pale pink lace dress for it
> 
> In terms of what it can fit I will try that later on. But from just looking I know all my essentials like purse, sunglasses, make up will fit which is just what I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on pale pink like yours!! So excited. Your picture inspired me. I think it'll fit all my essentials for nights out and holidays.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Cutiekitty92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on pale pink like yours!! So excited. Your picture inspired me. I think it'll fit all my essentials for nights out and holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great I could help! And yay!!! Literally it's such a pretty bag can't not buy it
> 
> How did you purchase it
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetlilangel

A new bag to add to my collection, large Selma in Pale Pink


----------



## myluvofbags

sweetlilangel said:


> A new bag to add to my collection, large Selma in Pale Pink



Pale Pink is so pretty,  congrats!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> pale pink is so pretty,  congrats!


+1


----------



## sunblock

A mod shot for those who are interested


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> A mod shot for those who are interested




Pretty!!


----------



## Data

That's a beautiful bag x


----------



## Minkette

sunblock said:


> A mod shot for those who are interested


Gorgeous! How do you choose between all of your pretty pink bags?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great I could help! And yay!!! Literally it's such a pretty bag can't not buy it
> 
> How did you purchase it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I arranged to buy it through the mail order process with Regent Street. I just got the payment link through and they don't take Amex. Gutted  that's put my purchase in doubt. Maybe it wasn't meant to be...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Cutiekitty92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I arranged to buy it through the mail order process with Regent Street. I just got the payment link through and they don't take Amex. Gutted  that's put my purchase in doubt. Maybe it wasn't meant to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh! That's crazy such a big company to not take Amex! Even my work does...  I paid with debit card
Click to expand...


----------



## keishapie1973

sunblock said:


> A mod shot for those who are interested




Thank you!!! I am very interested since I ordered a medium fuschia Selma sight unseen..... &#128515;


----------



## myluvofbags

Took my Carnation Miranda out today.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Carnation Miranda out today.



How do you like it so far? I know it maybe too early to ask....

Hey how do you tie your Miranda? I notice yours is a bit different?!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> How do you like it so far? I know it maybe too early to ask....
> 
> Hey how do you tie your Miranda? I notice yours is a bit different?!



No not too early,  lol.  I'm loving this bag.   Was worried it was too big, but it's not, really comfortable.   For the straps,  I pulled the one from the back through the front and slip it over like in the last pic to keep the bag closed.   It works great for me.  My bag stays closed yet when I need to open it it's easy.  I would not recommend this unless someone is sure they want it like this as it's a bit of work to get it through and you could scratch the gold part.  Mine worked out fine and I'm happy.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Carnation Miranda out today.





myluvofbags said:


> No not too early,  lol.  I'm loving this bag.   Was worried it was too big, but it's not, really comfortable.   For the straps,  I pulled the one from the back through the front and slip it over like in the last pic to keep the bag closed.   It works great for me.  My bag stays closed yet when I need to open it it's easy.  I would not recommend this unless someone is sure they want it like this as it's a bit of work to get it through and you could scratch the gold part.  Mine worked out fine and I'm happy.



Wow lovely great idea, so you threaded it through.
I might see if it will work with my Ex Small Miranda 
Thanks for all the tips and such quick response every time I have a question or two 

I find all the ladies on the MK forum is super friendly, helpful and happy to share.
I was on the Balenciaga forum this week for the first time asking some questions.
Posted on two threads and so far no one responded, oh well........

p.s. I love love love your bag and that cute little charm!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> No not too early,  lol.  I'm loving this bag.   Was worried it was too big, but it's not, really comfortable.   For the straps,  I pulled the one from the back through the front and slip it over like in the last pic to keep the bag closed.   It works great for me.  My bag stays closed yet when I need to open it it's easy.  I would not recommend this unless someone is sure they want it like this as it's a bit of work to get it through and you could scratch the gold part.  Mine worked out fine and I'm happy.


Great idea to thread the laces through the top hole!!!  I may try this on mine.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> No not too early,  lol.  I'm loving this bag.   Was worried it was too big, but it's not, really comfortable.   For the straps,  I pulled the one from the back through the front and slip it over like in the last pic to keep the bag closed.   It works great for me.  My bag stays closed yet when I need to open it it's easy.  I would not recommend this unless someone is sure they want it like this as it's a bit of work to get it through and you could scratch the gold part.  Mine worked out fine and I'm happy.




I love it so much!!!  I regret not getting it


----------



## myluvofbags

sunblock said:


> A mod shot for those who are interested



What a beautiful pop of color,  especially next to your white coat!  Great picture.


----------



## foxehapo

OMG i looove pink.. I own 3 pink bags, 2 by CHANEL. 
Always on the lookout for more


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh! That's crazy such a big company to not take Amex! Even my work does...  I paid with debit card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is crazy because when I brought my dark khaki in store I used Amex to pay the extra for the large size so I know that they take it.
> I've told them I'll cancel the order if they can't accept Amex so ball is in their court.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Cutiekitty92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is crazy because when I brought my dark khaki in store I used Amex to pay the extra for the large size so I know that they take it.
> 
> I've told them I'll cancel the order if they can't accept Amex so ball is in their court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange. They should get back to you quickly. They did when I had problems with my order
Click to expand...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange. They should get back to you quickly. They did when I had problems with my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came back. No chance of paying with Amex... So I purchased it anyway! Hope it comes soon, going out to a London club Fri night so want to use it
Click to expand...


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> Cutiekitty92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I arranged to buy it through the mail order process with Regent Street. I just got the payment link through and they don't take Amex. Gutted  that's put my purchase in doubt. Maybe it wasn't meant to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not got another credit card i paid mine with mastercard?
Click to expand...


----------



## sunblock

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous! How do you choose between all of your pretty pink bags?



I just swap and change depending on my mood


----------



## sunblock

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Carnation Miranda out today.



Thats gorgeous



myluvofbags said:


> What a beautiful pop of color,  especially next to your white coat!  Great picture.



Thanks


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not got another credit card i paid mine with mastercard?[/Q
> 
> Yes Hon, available funds aren't the issue, I wanted the air miles from the Amex spend!
> 
> Also seems rather inconsistent that a business takes Amex in store but not online.
> 
> Anyway all paid and it's coming  on Wednesday! Yay
Click to expand...


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> sunblock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not got another credit card i paid mine with mastercard?[/Q
> 
> Yes Hon, available funds aren't the issue, I wanted the air miles from the Amex spend!
> 
> Also seems rather inconsistent that a business takes Amex in store but not online.
> 
> Anyway all paid and it's coming  on Wednesday! Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh dont blame you my parents are the same amex everything for airmiles  yeh it is abit weird for such a big company
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> sunblock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not got another credit card i paid mine with mastercard?[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Hon, available funds aren't the issue, I wanted the air miles from the Amex spend!
> 
> 
> 
> Also seems rather inconsistent that a business takes Amex in store but not online.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway all paid and it's coming  on Wednesday! Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting! Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xiaobai0622

so so so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B_girl_

Did anyone see the pale pink in the jet set tote? Thinking of ordering it!


----------



## Uthra11

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2913958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the pale pink in the jet set tote? Thinking of ordering it!




Wow! Where is this? Is it on the MK site?


----------



## DiamondsForever

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2913958
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the pale pink in the jet set tote? Thinking of ordering it!



Wow-we that's so pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2913958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the pale pink in the jet set tote? Thinking of ordering it!




Where is that?! I love the style so am always looking at new colors to add to my collection!

My perfect pink is raspberry though. I wish raspberry jet set from last year would have matched my raspberry Hamilton though. Or I wish I would've found raspberry Selma even!


----------



## melissatrv

You are right, that is the perfect shade of pink Paula!






paula3boys said:


> Where is that?! I love the style so am always looking at new colors to add to my collection!
> 
> My perfect pink is raspberry though. I wish raspberry jet set from last year would have matched my raspberry Hamilton though. Or I wish I would've found raspberry Selma even!
> 
> View attachment 2914086


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> No not too early,  lol.  I'm loving this bag.   Was worried it was too big, but it's not, really comfortable.   For the straps,  I pulled the one from the back through the front and slip it over like in the last pic to keep the bag closed.   It works great for me.  My bag stays closed yet when I need to open it it's easy.  I would not recommend this unless someone is sure they want it like this as it's a bit of work to get it through and you could scratch the gold part.  Mine worked out fine and I'm happy.


 


ubo22 said:


> Great idea to thread the laces through the top hole!!!  I may try this on mine.


 
myluvofbags, you're a genius!  I just threaded the back lace on my large black Miranda through the front top hole.  Genius!  It's like a slip knot without an actual knot, so I can easily open and close the bag without tying the laces.  Love this!  I did it on my black Miranda because it has silver hardware, and I didn't want to risk scraping the gold hardware of my colorblock Miranda.  It was a tight squeeze, but I got the lace through the small hole on the front.  I'll keep it this way for a while to really test out how I like it.  If I don't encounter any problems, then I'm going to do this on my colorblock Miranda, as well.  Thanks so much for the tip.  You should definitely post this in the Miranda Tote Club thread, as well.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> myluvofbags, you're a genius!  I just threaded the back lace on my large black Miranda through the front top hole.  Genius!  It's like a slip knot without an actual knot, so I can easily open and close the bag without tying the laces.  Love this!  I did it on my black Miranda because it has silver hardware, and I didn't want to risk scraping the gold hardware of my colorblock Miranda.  It was a tight squeeze, but I got the lace through the small hole on the front.  I'll keep it this way for a while to really test out how I like it.  If I don't encounter any problems, then I'm going to do this on my colorblock Miranda, as well.  Thanks so much for the tip.  You should definitely post this in the Miranda Tote Club thread, as well.



I'm glad it worked for you.   Yes, it's a bit of work to get it through,  lol.  If I ever get another miranda (hoping for an x small)  I'll probably do it again.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Where is that?! I love the style so am always looking at new colors to add to my collection!
> 
> My perfect pink is raspberry though. I wish raspberry jet set from last year would have matched my raspberry Hamilton though. Or I wish I would've found raspberry Selma even!
> 
> View attachment 2914086


+1 that is by far the pretties pink. 

I wish he'd come out with a medium selma in raspberry


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> +1 that is by far the pretties pink.
> 
> I wish he'd come out with a medium selma in raspberry



You and me both!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> You and me both!!!!




I nearly brought a medium satchel in Raspberry at MK in New York over Xmas. It was defo raspberry not fuscia. DH talked me out of it...


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> I nearly brought a medium satchel in Raspberry at MK in New York over Xmas. It was defo raspberry not fuscia. DH talked me out of it...




I love raspberry as there aren't purple undertones like fuschia has. The pink of raspberry is perfect. Probably why I own two different raspberry wallets and my Hamilton. Now I want Greenwich in raspberry lol


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> myluvofbags, you're a genius!  I just threaded the back lace on my large black Miranda through the front top hole.  Genius!  It's like a slip knot without an actual knot, so I can easily open and close the bag without tying the laces.  Love this!  I did it on my black Miranda because it has silver hardware, and I didn't want to risk scraping the gold hardware of my colorblock Miranda.  It was a tight squeeze, but I got the lace through the small hole on the front.  I'll keep it this way for a while to really test out how I like it.  If I don't encounter any problems, then I'm going to do this on my colorblock Miranda, as well.  Thanks so much for the tip.  You should definitely post this in the Miranda Tote Club thread, as well.



I tried doing that but it doesn't quite fit... Can you easily remove it??


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I tried doing that but it doesn't quite fit... Can you easily remove it??


Not easily, but it does go through.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

@DiamondsForever do you have your bag yet?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> @DiamondsForever do you have your bag yet?



Not yet chick... Still waiting. Apparently it was dispatched on Monday. I don't call this "next day delivery"....


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Not yet chick... Still waiting. Apparently it was dispatched on Monday. I don't call this "next day delivery"....




Yes mine wasn't "next day" either. She said she sent it the day I ordered but I got it the day after the next


----------



## DiamondsForever

Look what came in the mail while I was at work....!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Its so beautifully packaged almost didn't want to unwrap!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes mine wasn't "next day" either. She said she sent it the day I ordered but I got it the day after the next



Did you get a dust bag with yours Cutiekitty? I didn't...


----------



## ilysukixD

DiamondsForever said:


> Did you get a dust bag with yours Cutiekitty? I didn't...




I was told by MK that mini selma/ cross body are consider accessories and they don't come with dust bag.
I purchase 2 selma mini and never did I get a dustbag.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ilysukixD said:


> I was told by MK that mini selma/ cross body are consider accessories and they don't come with dust bag.
> I purchase 2 selma mini and never did I get a dustbag.



Thanks for the confirmation ilysukix
I've lined the box with the MK tissue. Shall keep it in that. The box is beautiful in itself!

Has anyone had any colour transfer onto their pink bags? Wearing it out Friday night with a dark outfit...

I so would love to find the medium Selma in pale pink for summer.....sunshine:


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Did you get a dust bag with yours Cutiekitty? I didn't...




No I didn't but I don't mind too much and yay she's a beauty. Twins! It's so beautiful


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> No I didn't but I don't mind too much and yay she's a beauty. Twins! It's so beautiful



Indeed bag twins!  she is so pretty! When do you go on holidays? 3 weeks for us, so excited!

I've just been looking at the catalogue that came with the bag... omg there are some lovely pieces in there... got my eye on the pink medium Selma, something in a colour block nude, the white crochet dress and cardigan....


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Indeed bag twins!  she is so pretty! When do you go on holidays? 3 weeks for us, so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been looking at the catalogue that came with the bag... omg there are some lovely pieces in there... got my eye on the pink medium Selma, something in a colour block nude, the white crochet dress and cardigan....




I never got a catalogue :O and 2 weeks


----------



## SegaAndRipper

Personally, I love the lighter pink bags that Michael Kors recently came out with. For the spring season I can wear the light pink with black or brown boots and just a simple outfit. When the weather warms up, dresses will be really pretty as well especially if the dress is floral and has some light pink tones in it. 

I wouldn't suggest light pink as your main bag but to wear for a season or a few weeks they are great.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> No I didn't but I don't mind too much and yay she's a beauty. Twins! It's so beautiful



I emailed Regent Street today and asked them to post me a dust bag FOC as "next day delivery" was a day late! It's coming on Monday!


----------



## B_girl_

Pale Pink Cindy dome satchel [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Would you guys say the watermelon color falls under pink or more red.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Would you guys say the watermelon color falls under pink or more red.



Both I think. This colorcombination is truely stunning! I've seen the watermelon i RL,  and it looks like a coral red with pink undertone. Really pretty color!


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> Would you guys say the watermelon color falls under pink or more red.


It's stunning IRL. The first thing that came to mind when I saw it was coral. It's like a pinkish orange in my opinion. I'm not a gold kind of girl but the gold makes this color stand out.


----------



## melissatrv

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up.   Needed another pink bag like a hole in my head!   Lol!




OMG, glad I am sitting down or I would have fallen down, this one is a stunner!!


----------



## coivcte

melissatrv said:


> OMG, glad I am sitting down or I would have fallen down, this one is a stunner!!



I agree melissatrv, I have lusting over this Miranda since she posted that photo....


----------



## myluvofbags

melissatrv said:


> OMG, glad I am sitting down or I would have fallen down, this one is a stunner!!



Lol, I felt the same way.   Just could not pass this up!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Got a mini moan girls... Why is Pale pink in such short supply  is it too early in the summer season for it or is it rubbish supply chain on MKs part? 

What is really annoying is the plain medium messenger and the medium selma are in the current catalogue with a UK RRP. So you'd think they'd be available. When you go to the UK stores they only have large selma and medium messenger with studs. AKA the more expensive models....OK rant over


----------



## LAltiero85

I bought this one especially for summer...but I would wear it anytime.  I wear very neutral clothing because I'm all about the accessories!  Everyone's pink bags are gorgeous btw!


----------



## LAltiero85

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Carnation Miranda out today.



Soooooo pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

LAltiero85 said:


> I bought this one especially for summer...but I would wear it anytime.  I wear very neutral clothing because I'm all about the accessories!  Everyone's pink bags are gorgeous btw!



Great pop of color!  It definitely works for summer but I also think it would be great for autumn and winter too!


----------



## myluvofbags

LAltiero85 said:


> Soooooo pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## LAltiero85

myluvofbags said:


> Great pop of color!  It definitely works for summer but I also think it would be great for autumn and winter too!



Thanks!


----------



## gervl

It's official. I need a pink hand bag. This thread made me believe I could pull it off.


----------



## myluvofbags

gervl said:


> It's official. I need a pink hand bag. This thread made me believe I could pull it off.



Make sure you post pics when you pull the trigger!


----------



## CocoChannel

Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink


----------



## bellevie0891

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink




Stunning


----------



## CocoChannel

bellevie0891 said:


> Stunning



Thank you!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Have anyone seen this bag yet? It's the Sutton in Watermelon/Pale Pink


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Have anyone seen this bag yet? It's the Sutton in Watermelon/Pale Pink



That's cute I'd love a real picture of this


----------



## DiamondsForever

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink



Wow that's gorgeous  can I ask which shade it is please?


----------



## Sassyjgm

It's out now. I saw the raspberry Selma at Dillads this weekend. It's also handbag exchange event this weekend. Go get your bag.


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> Have anyone seen this bag yet? It's the Sutton in Watermelon/Pale Pink




That is cute!


----------



## smileydimples

Sassyjgm said:


> It's out now. I saw the raspberry Selma at Dillads this weekend. It's also handbag exchange event this weekend. Go get your bag.



Stinks that they don't have it online


----------



## 2 stars

Sassyjgm, what size raspberry Selma? I don't have a dillards near me


----------



## CocoChannel

DiamondsForever said:


> Wow that's gorgeous  can I ask which shade it is please?



Thank you!! It's hard to capture the pinkness in the pic it's neon pink


----------



## CocoChannel

Sassyjgm said:


> It's out now. I saw the raspberry Selma at Dillads this weekend. It's also handbag exchange event this weekend. Go get your bag.



Thank you for the reminder about the bag exchange..I would love a Selma in raspberry too!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I want to cry... Have colour transfer from my jeans on my pale pink jet set cross body..   :cry:


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> I want to cry... Have colour transfer from my jeans on my pale pink jet set cross body..   :cry:



It's hard to prevent colour transfer from any jeans.
I even get colour transfer on my Mandarin Selma, can you imagine?!
I use non alcoholic baby wipes to clean it first, most time it would come off.
If it doesn't work, I use a Leather Cleaner. Hope to hear good news from you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> It's hard to prevent colour transfer from any jeans.
> I even get colour transfer on my Mandarin Selma, can you imagine?!
> I use non alcoholic baby wipes to clean it first, most time it would come off.
> If it doesn't work, I use a Leather Cleaner. Hope to hear good news from you!



Thanks Coivcte, which brand of baby wipes do you use please? I'm going to get some... Do you think its worth using rain and stain on Saffiano? 
This has put me off buying other light colour bags for this reason....


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Coivcte, which brand of baby wipes do you use please? I'm going to get some... Do you think its worth using rain and stain on Saffiano?
> This has put me off buying other light colour bags for this reason....



I use Huggies, no fragrance and no alcohol wipes.
Reading other posts on the Forum, I think using the Rain and Stain will help to a certain degree. I have checked with my local MK Boutique SA and she said I can use the Rain and Stain on the Saffiano Leather.

I have been looking forward to the Medium Selma in Nude/White/Peanut.
But the colour transfer issue has been holding me back...not sure what to do?!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Coivcte, which brand of baby wipes do you use please? I'm going to get some... Do you think its worth using rain and stain on Saffiano?
> This has put me off buying other light colour bags for this reason....


I've been told not to use rain/stain repellent on saffiano leather.  The saffiano leather has a cross-hatch design that has been pre-treated.  Using additional rain/stain repellent on it could exacerbate color transfer.


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Coivcte, which brand of baby wipes do you use please? I'm going to get some... Do you think its worth using rain and stain on Saffiano?
> This has put me off buying other light colour bags for this reason....





ubo22 said:


> I've been told not to use rain/stain repellent on saffiano leather.  The saffiano leather has a cross-hatch design that has been pre-treated.  Using additional rain/stain repellent on it could exacerbate color transfer.



Yeah I remember reading your post about this ubo22.
So after that, I went into my local MK Boutique to speak to the SA and then to the Manager (just to make sure) and both confirmed that it is fine to use the Rain n Stain Spray on the Saffiano Leather. 

Do we have any experts on the Forum to confirm which is the correct information? 
Or anyone else who has spoken to a MK representative about this?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> I want to cry... Have colour transfer from my jeans on my pale pink jet set cross body..   :cry:




I am so so so sad to hear this. I'm going to try my best to prevent this but if it happens I don't know what to do!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I've been told not to use rain/stain repellent on saffiano leather.  The saffiano leather has a cross-hatch design that has been pre-treated.  Using additional rain/stain repellent on it could exacerbate color transfer.



I was told the same thing about the Saffiano leather.   I treated and conditioned all but the Saffiano ones.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I was told the same thing about the Saffiano leather.   I treated and conditioned all but the Saffiano ones.



Is this by an MK SA too? Then I need to go back and ask again....


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Is this by an MK SA too? Then I need to go back and ask again....



Yes it was and I should not use it on suede.   For my saffiano bags I use a conditioner/cleaner/protectant I use on my car seats.   I actually used this on all my bags prior to picking up the rain and stain spray, which I recently bought with my white greenwich.  Both seemes to work great as I used my luggage Frankie the other day (did not use the spray yet, only conditioner) with jeans and had blue stains.  Went home and wiped it down and it came right off.  Used the spray right away on my white greenwich,  used her and she was fine.   I have since sprayed all my bags except the Saffiano ones from MK and other brands.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I was told the same thing about the Saffiano leather.   I treated and conditioned all but the Saffiano ones.





myluvofbags said:


> Yes it was and I should not use it on suede.   For my saffiano bags I use a conditioner/cleaner/protectant I use on my car seats.   I actually used this on all my bags prior to picking up the rain and stain spray, which I recently bought with my white greenwich.  Both seemes to work great as I used my luggage Frankie the other day (did not use the spray yet, only conditioner) with jeans and had blue stains.  Went home and wiped it down and it came right off.  Used the spray right away on my white greenwich,  used her and she was fine.   I have since sprayed all my bags except the Saffiano ones from MK and other brands.



Thank you for confirming and I will need to talk to my local MK boutique here regarding the false information they provided!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Yeah I remember reading your post about this ubo22.
> So after that, I went into my local MK Boutique to speak to the SA and then to the Manager (just to make sure) and both confirmed that it is fine to use the Rain n Stain Spray on the Saffiano Leather.
> 
> Do we have any experts on the Forum to confirm which is the correct information?
> Or anyone else who has spoken to a MK representative about this?



I would like to know also.   I'm gonna call "my" usual sa tomorrow to confirm.   Will follow up.


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> I would like to know also.   I'm gonna call "my" usual sa tomorrow to confirm.   Will follow up.



Thanks ladies I would also love to know the outcome.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I am so so so sad to hear this. I'm going to try my best to prevent this but if it happens I don't know what to do!



You could get some of the leather wiped I used last night CutieKitty. You can get them in UK supermarkets.


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> I use Huggies, no fragrance and no alcohol wipes.
> Reading other posts on the Forum, I think using the Rain and Stain will help to a certain degree. I have checked with my local MK Boutique SA and she said I can use the Rain and Stain on the Saffiano Leather.
> 
> I have been looking forward to the Medium Selma in Nude/White/Peanut.
> But the colour transfer issue has been holding me back...not sure what to do?!



Thanks Coivcte. I'm going to go and get a pack of baby wipes to have at the ready! I had also been looking forward to the nude colour block bag. Will need to get clarification on how best to protect it before pulling the trigger. I hadn't really worried about colour transfer at all before yesterday!


----------



## bellevie0891

The Macy's SA was bringing out some new bags this morning!!

Optic White, Pale Blue, Pale Pink and Watermelon.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> The Macy's SA was bringing out some new bags this morning!!
> 
> Optic White, Pale Blue, Pale Pink and Watermelon.
> 
> View attachment 2930207


Such beautiful colors!


----------



## DiamondsForever

bellevie0891 said:


> The Macy's SA was bringing out some new bags this morning!!
> 
> Optic White, Pale Blue, Pale Pink and Watermelon.
> 
> View attachment 2930207



Beautiful photo thanks Bellevie0891. What I wouldn't do for that pale pink Selma! Was it a medium?...


----------



## bellevie0891

DiamondsForever said:


> Beautiful photo thanks Bellevie0891. What I wouldn't do for that pale pink Selma! Was it a medium?...



No problem! I had to snap a pic for the PF 

Yes, both Selma's were mediums.


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> No problem! I had to snap a pic for the PF
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both Selma's were mediums.




I got a chance to see most of the new bags and colors this morning. [emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

bellevie0891 said:


> No problem! I had to snap a pic for the PF
> 
> Yes, both Selma's were mediums.



No pale pink mediums available in the UK... *sigh*...


----------



## bellevie0891

I'm can't decide if Pale Pink is something I like or not. In pictures I really really like it... Now that I've seen it a couple times IRL it reminds me of "pink slime". Not sure if anyone else knows what that is or not lol. If not, it's what fast food chicken nuggets look like before they are shaped and cooked. [emoji13] 

Each time I've seen it now Jaime Oliver and these pictures come to my head [emoji37] 







I think something in Watermelon might be a better idea for me, and my appetite  [emoji16]


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Coivcte, which brand of baby wipes do you use please? I'm going to get some... Do you think its worth using rain and stain on Saffiano?
> This has put me off buying other light colour bags for this reason....



This is why I don't buy any light color bags at all


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I would like to know also.   I'm gonna call "my" usual sa tomorrow to confirm.   Will follow up.



Ok, so regarding this.   I was told it is fine to be used on saffiano leather also and this product helps keep a breathable barrier protection on the leather.   I'm going to spray my saffiano bags too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, so regarding this.   I was told it is fine to be used on saffiano leather also and this product helps keep a breathable barrier protection on the leather.   I'm going to spray my saffiano bags too.



Thanks for the useful follow up myluvofbags. Let us know how your bags hold up. In that case I'm going to invest in some rain and stain before I take Miss Pink out again....!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, so regarding this.   I was told it is fine to be used on saffiano leather also and this product helps keep a breathable barrier protection on the leather.   I'm going to spray my saffiano bags too.



Thanks for the follow up and clarification.


----------



## DiamondsForever

This is pretty...

http://www.michaelkors.jp/catalog/c...lock-saffiano-leather-messenger/category/257/


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the useful follow up myluvofbags. Let us know how your bags hold up. In that case I'm going to invest in some rain and stain before I take Miss Pink out again....!



Hopefully,  you don't have any more scares!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Thanks for the follow up and clarification.



I have not had any issues with my light saffiano bags yet, but don't want to take any chances.  They are getting sprayed!


----------



## fabdiva

bellevie0891 said:


> The Macy's SA was bringing out some new bags this morning!!
> 
> Optic White, Pale Blue, Pale Pink and Watermelon.
> 
> View attachment 2930207


Loving the blue!


----------



## melissatrv

OK, this just completely ruined this bag for me!  Eeew!!!!






bellevie0891 said:


> I'm can't decide if Pale Pink is something I like or not. In pictures I really really like it... Now that I've seen it a couple times IRL it reminds me of "pink slime". Not sure if anyone else knows what that is or not lol. If not, it's what fast food chicken nuggets look like before they are shaped and cooked. [emoji13]
> 
> Each time I've seen it now Jaime Oliver and these pictures come to my head [emoji37]
> 
> View attachment 2930265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930266
> 
> 
> I think something in Watermelon might be a better idea for me, and my appetite  [emoji16]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

bellevie0891 said:


> The Macy's SA was bringing out some new bags this morning!!
> 
> Optic White, Pale Blue, Pale Pink and Watermelon.
> 
> View attachment 2930207



I loooove the pale blue Hamilton and the pale pink Selma!!


----------



## bellevie0891

melissatrv said:


> OK, this just completely ruined this bag for me!  Eeew!!!!



Sorry  I just can't get it out of my head when I see it IRL.


----------



## B_girl_

I thought about it long and hard and I decided to sell my blossom and suntan tote and just bought the sutton instead, ever since I got my first sutton I am in love with them!


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it long and hard and I decided to sell my blossom and suntan tote and just bought the sutton instead, ever since I got my first sutton I am in love with them!




Very pretty!!!! I agree that the Sutton is an awesome bag.....[emoji2]


----------



## ilysukixD

My new addition, the Casey in fuchsia!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932445
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it long and hard and I decided to sell my blossom and suntan tote and just bought the sutton instead, ever since I got my first sutton I am in love with them!



This color combo is amazing whether in the tote or sutton.   Beautiful!


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it long and hard and I decided to sell my blossom and suntan tote and just bought the sutton instead, ever since I got my first sutton I am in love with them!




Such a gorgeous combo!


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> My new addition, the Casey in fuchsia!!!
> View attachment 2932597
> 
> View attachment 2932598




Stunning!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> My new addition, the Casey in fuchsia!!!
> View attachment 2932597
> 
> View attachment 2932598



Congrats!   Beautiful bag.


----------



## melbo

Hello girls! I have looked around but could not find a comparison picture between watermelon and fuchsia. I am debating between those two.


----------



## bagsncakes

melbo said:


> Hello girls! I have looked around but could not find a comparison picture between watermelon and fuchsia. I am debating between those two.



I don't have a watermelon but I am also debating between a chili and watermelon. Someone posted this pic on the sophisticated Selma club. It's a comparison between watermelon and chili and in the back, u can see fuchsia too, so u can tell the difference. Watermelon is a pinkish coral and fuchsia is a purplish pink.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> I don't have a watermelon but I am also debating between a chili and watermelon. Someone posted this pic on the sophisticated Selma club. It's a comparison between watermelon and chili and in the back, u can see fuchsia too, so u can tell the difference. Watermelon is a pinkish coral and fuchsia is a purplish pink.



Great comparison pic!!!


----------



## melbo

Mariamshah said:


> I don't have a watermelon but I am also debating between a chili and watermelon. Someone posted this pic on the sophisticated Selma club. It's a comparison between watermelon and chili and in the back, u can see fuchsia too, so u can tell the difference. Watermelon is a pinkish coral and fuchsia is a purplish pink.



Oh I didn't realize there was some fuchsia! I was this close to getting the hamilton in aquamarine, but my phone calls got disconnected, so I took it as a sign. Now that I'm ready for a pink I find fuchsia and watermelon not pink enough, at least from pictures. I wish there was a strawberry, hot pink, or raspberry still available :'(.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Oh I didn't realize there was some fuchsia! I was this close to getting the hamilton in aquamarine, but my phone calls got disconnected, so I took it as a sign. Now that I'm ready for a pink I find fuchsia and watermelon not pink enough, at least from pictures. I wish there was a strawberry, hot pink, or raspberry still available :'(.


If you really want a true bright pink, you need to hold out for raspberry.  It's very hard to find, so your best bet would be through a reseller.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> If you really want a true bright pink, you need to hold out for raspberry.  It's very hard to find, so your best bet would be through a reseller.



I think that's what I need to do. I looked on ebay and couldn't find much. I got the Hamilton in Watermelon, but if I don't like I'll return and continue my search.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My new Selma medium messenger in pale pink.  This is such a great shade of pink!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in pale pink.  This is such a great shade of pink!




Omg where did u get this!!! I am getting a pale pink mini messenger but only cuz I couldn't find medium.


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in pale pink.  This is such a great shade of pink!




This is gorgeous!!!! Love it with the studs....[emoji1]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg where did u get this!!! I am getting a pale pink mini messenger but only cuz I couldn't find medium.



I ordered it at the Michael Kors flag store here in Norway. Same as Michael Kors stores in the US. The medium is the perfect size. Holds everything you need.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

keishapie1973 said:


> This is gorgeous!!!! Love it with the studs....[emoji1]



Thanks! I think the pink combined with the studs makes it edgy and classic at the same time. And since my pale blue is without studs, I thought it would be nice to have my second selma messenger be a little bit different.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> I think that's what I need to do. I looked on ebay and couldn't find much. I got the Hamilton in Watermelon, but if I don't like I'll return and continue my search.



The MK website and boutiques still have raspberry sutton's in medium and small. Someone else here mentioned she saw raspberry selma at her local Dillard's. I don't have a Dillard's near me but did call several and they all said no raspberry selma in stock.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> The MK website and boutiques still have raspberry sutton's in medium and small. Someone else here mentioned she saw raspberry selma at her local Dillard's. I don't have a Dillard's near me but did call several and they all said no raspberry selma in stock.



Thanks. I already have 2 Selmas. I feel like I want my hamilton to be a fun color. We'll see how it goes with the Watermelon. Hopefully it looks better IRL


----------



## Pinkalicious

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg where did u get this!!! I am getting a pale pink mini messenger but only cuz I couldn't find medium.



I found a medium and can't wait to receive it


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> I found a medium and can't wait to receive it



And I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wow! That's fantastic! Congratulations! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Thanks. I already have 2 Selmas. I feel like I want my hamilton to be a fun color. We'll see how it goes with the Watermelon. Hopefully it looks better IRL



I purchased it but returned it due to the weight. I posted a pic in the watermelon thread.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> I ordered it at the Michael Kors flag store here in Norway. Same as Michael Kors stores in the US. The medium is the perfect size. Holds everything you need.



Your picture is making me feeling like I *need* a medium messenger in my life!
it's just so gorgeous esp in pink!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Your picture is making me feeling like I *need* a medium messenger in my life!
> it's just so gorgeous esp in pink!



You do NEED one! The medium messenger is the perfect size for daily essentials and super light. I also think I need a mini messenger in my life to complete my selma family


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> The MK website and boutiques still have raspberry sutton's in medium and small. Someone else here mentioned she saw raspberry selma at her local Dillard's. I don't have a Dillard's near me but did call several and they all said no raspberry selma in stock.



I Defo saw medium raspberry Selma in MK on 5th Av in NYC at New year if that's any help to anyone. I really regret not buying it was so pretty.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I purchased it but returned it due to the weight. I posted a pic in the watermelon thread.



Was it too heavy? How does it compare to a Selma? I've never owned a e/w hamilton, but did have their large signature tote and omg that was heavy! If that's the color of the bag then I am sold!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in pale pink.  This is such a great shade of pink!



So so so beautiful! Those messengers are amazing!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in pale pink.  This is such a great shade of pink!



Beautiful!!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Was it too heavy? How does it compare to a Selma? I've never owned a e/w hamilton, but did have their large signature tote and omg that was heavy! If that's the color of the bag then I am sold!


According to Zappos, the e/w Hamilton is 2 lbs 5 oz while the large Selma is 2 lbs 2 oz and the medium Selma is 2 lbs.  The Hamilton is heavier.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> According to Zappos, the e/w Hamilton is 2 lbs 5 oz while the large Selma is 2 lbs 2 oz and the medium Selma is 2 lbs.  The Hamilton is heavier.



Thank you soo much! You're amazing!  Must be that lock and chain.  Hmm. I weight train so maybe it will be okay.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Thank you soo much! You're amazing!  Must be that lock and chain.  Hmm. I weight train so maybe it will be okay.


LOL. I do some weight training, too.  It comes in handy when carrying my n/s Hamiltons. :lolots:


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> LOL. I do some weight training, too.  It comes in handy when carrying my n/s Hamiltons. :lolots:



Seriously, the only way I can look somewhat effortless lugging around my heavy purse. Maybe it's Maybelline. .or maybe it's those dumbells, lol.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Was it too heavy? How does it compare to a Selma? I've never owned a e/w hamilton, but did have their large signature tote and omg that was heavy! If that's the color of the bag then I am sold!



I personally think it's heavy and not practical when out shopping. Hence why I only have 1. The fact that it's raspberry makes me keep her. I was going to swap it for a raspberry sutton but the DH liked the look of the Hamilton better so I returned the sutton. Now I'm dying for a small sutton....it's so light weight.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I personally think it's heavy and not practical when out shopping. Hence why I only have 1. The fact that it's raspberry makes me keep her. I was going to swap it for a raspberry sutton but the DH liked the look of the Hamilton better so I returned the sutton. Now I'm dying for a small sutton....it's so light weight.



I'm dying for the small sutton as well!       I feel you about the weight when out and about. That's why I bought the Hamilton Messenger. It's adorbs and fits everything!


----------



## B_girl_

My new pink sutton


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2936591
> 
> 
> My new pink sutton



love love love that color combo!!! congrats


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2936591
> 
> 
> My new pink sutton




Beautiful colors!


----------



## bagsncakes

Any one got the Selma in chili? I have bought the medium messenger in chili unseen from Bloomingdales today. It won't get here in another month or so. Have also bought the new fuchsia/silver medium satchel. Would love to see some pictures of both!


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> Any one got the Selma in chili? I have bought the medium messenger in chili unseen from Bloomingdales today. It won't get here in another month or so. Have also bought the new fuchsia/silver medium satchel. Would love to see some pictures of both!




You may have more luck asking about chili in Selma thread instead of pink thread 

I am waiting for fuchsia with silver too!


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> You may have more luck asking about chili in Selma thread instead of pink thread
> 
> I am waiting for fuchsia with silver too!



Paula did you order fuschia with shw?
I have a pre-order with NM for it but it's not supposed to ship until 4/17  Every other department store seems to already have it in stock.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Paula did you order fuschia with shw?
> I have a pre-order with NM for it but it's not supposed to ship until 4/17  Every other department store seems to already have it in stock.



I am waiting from NM too.
Other department stores have stock but the price is nowhere as cheap as the NM Sale.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I am waiting from NM too.
> Other department stores have stock but the price is nowhere as cheap as the NM Sale.


If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for?


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Paula did you order fuschia with shw?
> I have a pre-order with NM for it but it's not supposed to ship until 4/17  Every other department store seems to already have it in stock.





melbo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for?



I am from Australia, so NM showed the bag in AUD250 which was very cheap compared to what we pay here. I don't know what the bag was in USD though at the time as it was a while ago (back order). 

2 stars, do you remember how much the Fuchsia Medium Selma in SHW was at NM sale price in USD?


----------



## gratefulgirl

I'm a little disappointed. I ordered a large fuschia selma. I expected it in shw, but it came in gold. I'm trying to debate if I can live with the gold.


----------



## melbo

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm a little disappointed. I ordered a large fuschia selma. I expected it in shw, but it came in gold. I'm trying to debate if I can live with the gold.



Why don't you return for the silver? If it's not your preference then there is no point to keeping. Get something else that you love &#128522;


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for?



NM had it marked for $178 USD. I think it was a mistake on their end. They took it off their website a couple hrs after being on there for that price.


----------



## gratefulgirl

melbo said:


> Why don't you return for the silver? If it's not your preference then there is no point to keeping. Get something else that you love &#128522;




You're absolutely right. I just love fuschia. It's so beautiful!


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> NM had it marked for $178 USD. I think it was a mistake on their end. They took it off their website a couple hrs after being on there for that price.



Aww, lucky you! I'm glad you were able to snag! Michael Kors did that with Sutton in Raspberry but at the time I had my eye on something else. Oh well.


----------



## bagsncakes

coivcte said:


> I am from Australia, so NM showed the bag in AUD250 which was very cheap compared to what we pay here. I don't know what the bag was in USD though at the time as it was a while ago (back order).
> 
> 2 stars, do you remember how much the Fuchsia Medium Selma in SHW was at NM sale price in USD?



I am in Australia too, I have paid AUD 300 yesterday at Bloomingdales for the medium Selma satchel in black and fuchsia each. How do u find out when something goes on sale? I always miss out. Or maybe if u can let me know in the future if there's a good price on MK somewhere?
Also did u pay shipping on top of that? NM used to ship free over $100usd but now it's $175usd. And shipping is quite high. Bloomingdales are charging $15aud flat rate shipping these days.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Aww, lucky you! I'm glad you were able to snag! Michael Kors did that with Sutton in Raspberry but at the time I had my eye on something else. Oh well.



Omg really, when? I did see medium sutton on sale about 2 was ago but that only lasted 1 day. I wanted the small sutton.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Omg really, when? I did see medium sutton on sale about 2 was ago but that only lasted 1 day. I wanted the small sutton.



This was a while back. It was the small. It was only for an hour or so and then it went back.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Paula did you order fuschia with shw?
> 
> I have a pre-order with NM for it but it's not supposed to ship until 4/17  Every other department store seems to already have it in stock.




It's not shipping till then for me either. I still like raspberry way more than fuchsia!


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> NM had it marked for $178 USD. I think it was a mistake on their end. They took it off their website a couple hrs after being on there for that price.




Wow nice! I ordered from Bloomingdales 25% off, no sales tax and 6% cash back from e bates


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> Wow nice! I ordered from Bloomingdales 25% off, no sales tax and 6% cash back from e bates



Bloomingdales has it on back order as well? 

I also like raspberry better but I prefer shw.


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Bloomingdales has it on back order as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I also like raspberry better but I prefer shw.




Yes they do.

I prefer silver hardware as well but prefer raspberry more than that lol


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> I prefer silver hardware as well but prefer raspberry more than that lol


+1! I can't find the e/w in Raspberry on Bloomingdales. So sad &#128532;. My watermelon is coming in tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> +1! I can't find the e/w in Raspberry on Bloomingdales. So sad [emoji17]. My watermelon is coming in tomorrow. Fingers crossed.




Raspberry was sold there and only there for EW Hamilton last year. I got mine there because I never found it anywhere else.


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Raspberry was sold there and only there for EW Hamilton last year. I got mine there because I never found it anywhere else.



I can't even find it on eBay. I wish I would have into purses sooner. Looks like I missed out on a lot of lovely colors &#128546;


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I can't even find it on eBay. I wish I would have into purses sooner. Looks like I missed out on a lot of lovely colors [emoji22]




Sent you private message


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> sent you private message



&#128076;


----------



## melbo

I got my watermelon Hamilton and I just think it's much too red for my taste. I got in on a whim, so I don't feel bad about returning. 
Here it is on top of my pink workout stool. And a comparison picture between my Selma in Mandarin. Not the best pics, but was really focusing on color. I do love melon, but I am holding out for the perfect shade. &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I got my watermelon Hamilton and I just think it's much too red for my taste. I got in on a whim, so I don't feel bad about returning.
> Here it is on top of my pink workout stool. And a comparison picture between my Selma in Mandarin. Not the best pics, but was really focusing on color. I do love melon, but I am holding out for the perfect shade. [emoji4]




Love mandarin!


----------



## ilysukixD

Saw this bag at TJMaxx, the color caught my eyes and it's in blossom!! However I think the bag is quite pricey so I just left it there. Reminds me of the LV delightful.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush Pink Selma!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> Saw this bag at TJMaxx, the color caught my eyes and it's in blossom!! However I think the bag is quite pricey so I just left it there. Reminds me of the LV delightful.



Love it! But all I can think about is color transfer..ahh, scary. Especially with that leather. It's a gorgeous color though. I love your boots - are they the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots?? If so I've been wanting them for ages! If they aren't PLEASE tell me where they are from so I can get some haha



melbo said:


> I got my watermelon Hamilton and I just think it's much too red for my taste. I got in on a whim, so I don't feel bad about returning.
> Here it is on top of my pink workout stool. And a comparison picture between my Selma in Mandarin. Not the best pics, but was really focusing on color. I do love melon, but I am holding out for the perfect shade. &#128522;



I think watermelon is so misleading for the color. It's definitely more orange/red than it is pink..but when I think of watermelon I think of dark pink, not a reddish coral.



DiamondsForever said:


> Blush Pink Selma!



Lovely!!! Do you think you can post a side by side comparison with your dark khaki? I remember debating between dark khaki and dark dune but blush seems like a lighter version of dark khaki, or at least in the same color family?


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it! But all I can think about is color transfer..ahh, scary. Especially with that leather. It's a gorgeous color though. I love your boots - are they the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots?? If so I've been wanting them for ages! If they aren't PLEASE tell me where they are from so I can get some haha
> 
> 
> 
> I think watermelon is so misleading for the color. It's definitely more orange/red than it is pink..but when I think of watermelon I think of dark pink, not a reddish coral.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!! Do you think you can post a side by side comparison with your dark khaki? I remember debating between dark khaki and dark dune but blush seems like a lighter version of dark khaki, or at least in the same color family?




Thank you!!! anyway I PMed about the info of my OTK boots.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Lovely!!! Do you think you can post a side by side comparison with your dark khaki? I remember debating between dark khaki and dark dune but blush seems like a lighter version of dark khaki, or at least in the same color family?[/QUOTE]

No problem chick, will do so as I get a chance. Its so hard to capture the colour in a picture. Blush is this delicate pale pink, dark khaki is light tan / dark cream. I would defo agree blush, dark khaki, pearl grey and dark dune all part of the same colour family. They're all quite different IRL IMO so can all be justified esp if brought in different sizes. I have some Blush heels which I'm going to break out with my new bag as soon as the weather improves, can't wait!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> No problem chick, will do so as I get a chance. Its so hard to capture the colour in a picture. Blush is this delicate pale pink, dark khaki is light tan / dark cream. I would defo agree blush, dark khaki, pearl grey and dark dune all part of the same colour family. They're all quite different IRL IMO so can all be justified esp if brought in different sizes. I have some Blush heels which I'm going to break out with my new bag as soon as the weather improves, can't wait!




Thanks! I have a pale pink studded medium messenger on the way but now I'm wondering if the color I really wanted was blush. Just not sure if I should return the pale pink and risk not getting a blush or just stay content with pale pink.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I have a pale pink studded medium messenger on the way but now I'm wondering if the color I really wanted was blush. Just not sure if I should return the pale pink and risk not getting a blush or just stay content with pale pink.



Blush is quite a bit paler than pale pink, I know what you mean. Both shades are gorgeous and very different! 
I have a jet set pale pink crossbody as well, but feel I can justify both as will use for different situations. 

I'd get in touch with MK customer services to see if they can locate Blush for you. Might help in the decision making process?


----------



## MeandMK4ever

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush Pink Selma!


This a beautiful bag, lovely color. Do you mind if I ask where you got it ? Thanks


----------



## DiamondsForever

MeandMK4ever said:


> This a beautiful bag, lovely color. Do you mind if I ask where you got it ? Thanks



Thanks MeandMK4ever 

Sure, I brought it at the MK store in Berlin, Germany.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!

Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!
> 
> View attachment 2945712
> 
> View attachment 2945713



This color is really pretty!   Sounds like you are in love!


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!
> 
> View attachment 2945712
> 
> View attachment 2945713



Beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!
> 
> View attachment 2945712
> 
> View attachment 2945713



I love love love the studded messengers!!! Gorgeous.....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!
> 
> View attachment 2945712
> 
> View attachment 2945713



Its here!! It is so cute! I can't wait to wear mine!! Congratulations!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!
> 
> View attachment 2945712
> 
> View attachment 2945713



So pretty! Lovely pictures.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> This color is really pretty!   Sounds like you are in love!



Thank you and yes I am 
It's always a good reaction when you first get things in the mail. Half the time I want to return something! Luckily I saw pale pink in person and loved it, but never saw it with the studs in person. It's a great combo!



bellevie0891 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!



keishapie1973 said:


> I love love love the studded messengers!!! Gorgeous.....



This is my first studded one! Might not be the last..uh oh..I'll give it a few years haha



Norwegian Girl said:


> Its here!! It is so cute! I can't wait to wear mine!! Congratulations!



We're officially bag twinsiesThanks for inspiring me to get this..the one without studs was a completely diff bag than this!



DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! Lovely pictures.



Thank you! I will try to take decent pics again later because I just noticed my wrinkly clothes were in the picture haha. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you and yes I am
> It's always a good reaction when you first get things in the mail. Half the time I want to return something! Luckily I saw pale pink in person and loved it, but never saw it with the studs in person. It's a great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first studded one! Might not be the last..uh oh..I'll give it a few years haha
> 
> 
> 
> We're officially bag twinsiesThanks for inspiring me to get this..the one without studs was a completely diff bag than this!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will try to take decent pics again later because I just noticed my wrinkly clothes were in the picture haha.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I hope I am as lucky as you.   I just ordered something from bloomingdales as I do not have one near me and they had a sale.   I know that I love what I ordered,  just hoping it comes in good condition.   Wish me luck.   Lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> I hope I am as lucky as you.   I just ordered something from bloomingdales as I do not have one near me and they had a sale.   I know that I love what I ordered,  just hoping it comes in good condition.   Wish me luck.   Lol.



Ooh good luck! What did you get? Something pink?
Give us a hint!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Ooh good luck! What did you get? Something pink?
> Give us a hint!



Lol, not pink this time.   It's a sky tricolor xs miranda.   I wanted a light pale blue and I think this color works.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, not pink this time.   It's a sky tricolor xs miranda.   I wanted a light pale blue and I think this color works.



That is a gorgeous color combo!! I love the miranda!!


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, not pink this time.   It's a sky tricolor xs miranda.   I wanted a light pale blue and I think this color works.




That combo is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## B_girl_

Enjoying my new key fob on my blossom hamilton


----------



## BeachBagGal

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950942
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new key fob on my blossom hamilton


Such a pretty girly pink!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950942
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new key fob on my blossom hamilton



Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950942
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new key fob on my blossom hamilton




Love this bag[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950942
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new key fob on my blossom hamilton



love this bag!!


----------



## Sarah03

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950942
> 
> 
> Enjoying my new key fob on my blossom hamilton




This hamilton is so pretty in Blossom!  Perfect for spring. The fob makes it even prettier!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm having second thoughts about my pale pink studded selma messenger. I think the size is not too practical for me as I have been using my peanut and I don't think I have the need for 2. Such a shame because the gold studs on it are amazing. I just think it will sit in my closet and/or I'll just end up having it become a display piece.

I am debating on returning it and getting the medium selma satchel in pale pink because I absolutely love this color and need a bag in this color. If I had the choice I would get a hamilton in PP but since it's not, I would love another medium selma satchel. I already have dark dune though, wondering if that will be too much? Ahh.. what to do.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm having second thoughts about my pale pink studded selma messenger. I think the size is not too practical for me as I have been using my peanut and I don't think I have the need for 2. Such a shame because the gold studs on it are amazing. I just think it will sit in my closet and/or I'll just end up having it become a display piece.
> 
> I am debating on returning it and getting the medium selma satchel in pale pink because I absolutely love this color and need a bag in this color. If I had the choice I would get a hamilton in PP but since it's not, I would love another medium selma satchel. I already have dark dune though, wondering if that will be too much? Ahh.. what to do.


I think pale pink would look great on a medium Selma satchel.  Those light, bright colors always look good on the smaller handbags.    Dark dune is a completely different color.  You could use your dark dune year-round, but have the pale pink on hand for spring/summer occasions.  MK may come out with the Hamilton in pale pink at some point, but he seems to be focused on watermelon and chili on the Hamilton right now.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm having second thoughts about my pale pink studded selma messenger. I think the size is not too practical for me as I have been using my peanut and I don't think I have the need for 2. Such a shame because the gold studs on it are amazing. I just think it will sit in my closet and/or I'll just end up having it become a display piece.
> 
> I am debating on returning it and getting the medium selma satchel in pale pink because I absolutely love this color and need a bag in this color. If I had the choice I would get a hamilton in PP but since it's not, I would love another medium selma satchel. I already have dark dune though, wondering if that will be too much? Ahh.. what to do.[/Q
> 
> Oh no you were so excited about the messenger! Will you keep your peanut? The medium Selma is a gorgeous bag and a great size. I don't think having more than one is too many. Have you seen the medium in the pale pink without the studs IRL?


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I think pale pink would look great on a medium Selma satchel.  Those light, bright colors always look good on the smaller handbags.    Dark dune is a completely different color.  You could use your dark dune year-round, but have the pale pink on hand for spring/summer occasions.  MK may come out with the Hamilton in pale pink at some point, but he seems to be focused on watermelon and chili on the Hamilton right now.



Thanks ubo22, always giving great input  I don't have a hamilton yet which is why I was thinking PP in hamilton would be a practical addition, but I just LOVE the selma. I use my dark dune medium satchel all the time. I've been using her nonstop for over a year now and I think I would get the same use out of pale pink. It could also transition into fall or winter with some black/gray/cream/tan outfits.



DiamondsForever said:


> Oh no you were so excited about the messenger! Will you keep your peanut? The medium Selma is a gorgeous bag and a great size. I don't think having more than one is too many. Have you seen the medium in the pale pink without the studs IRL?



I know! I love the studded PP messenger! I originally had the PP medium messenger without the studs prior, but since I found the studded version I immediately had to exchange it. I have not seen the medium satchel in PP since my local Macy's never had it in stock but I love the color so much, I can't pass up on it. I am definitely still keeping the peanut messenger, I am in love with that bag, but I just don't think having 2 messengers is practical for me. 

The medium selma satchel is my ideal bag/size so I think I could justify having 2 in the same style. Normally I don't do that! The only other bag I have multiples of is the Balenciaga RH City (I have it in 3 colors). Also I was worried about the gold studs fading to silver as I've read about it often here and have seen it on ebay, but the size of the messenger is the #1 concern for me.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Norwegian Girl

That's too bad, you were so happy when it finally arrived! I haven't seen the Selma in PP, but it is being sold here in pale blue. Really concidering this or the Cynthia in pale blue. Even if I have the messenger in the same color. I don't worry about the gold fading. If it happens I'll have it retoutched, 'or just buy another bag. I'm not worried when it comes to using my bags. If I was; then there would be no point in investing in more bags. I want to use them, wear them and feel great while doing so. I hope you find something you will love. Perhaps the Selma in PP with studs?  Saw a photo the other day and it was lovely. Good hunting!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks ubo22, always giving great input  I don't have a hamilton yet which is why I was thinking PP in hamilton would be a practical addition, but I just LOVE the selma. I use my dark dune medium satchel all the time. I've been using her nonstop for over a year now and I think I would get the same use out of pale pink. It could also transition into fall or winter with some black/gray/cream/tan outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I love the studded PP messenger! I originally had the PP medium messenger without the studs prior, but since I found the studded version I immediately had to exchange it. I have not seen the medium satchel in PP since my local Macy's never had it in stock but I love the color so much, I can't pass up on it. I am definitely still keeping the peanut messenger, I am in love with that bag, but I just don't think having 2 messengers is practical for me.
> 
> The medium selma satchel is my ideal bag/size so I think I could justify having 2 in the same style. Normally I don't do that! The only other bag I have multiples of is the Balenciaga RH City (I have it in 3 colors). Also I was worried about the gold studs fading to silver as I've read about it often here and have seen it on ebay, but the size of the messenger is the #1 concern for me.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



TBH I was a bit worried about gold studs fading as well, when I brought the blush pink last week. I originally brought the Blush medium Selma studded messenger but exchanged it for Blush medium Selma satchel the next day. On reflection this was a good move, the medium satchel is a gorgeous size. Hopefully an exchange will work for you too! I don't carry that much in summer, but do like to get sunglasses and kindle in, say if I'm going into London for the day. Is the stud fade that you've seen on eBay very bad?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> That's too bad, you were so happy when it finally arrived! I haven't seen the Selma in PP, but it is being sold here in pale blue. Really concidering this or the Cynthia in pale blue. Even if I have the messenger in the same color. I don't worry about the gold fading. If it happens I'll have it retoutched, 'or just buy another bag. I'm not worried when it comes to using my bags. If I was; then there would be no point in investing in more bags. I want to use them, wear them and feel great while doing so. I hope you find something you will love. Perhaps the Selma in PP with studs?  Saw a photo the other day and it was lovely. Good hunting!



I agree! I don't baby my bags too much. Some would say I'm a bit careless (my mother ) but c'est la vie and we must enjoy what we buy! I am a wee bit nervous for my large colette as I've been so used to saffiano leather but we can always buy new bags!

Tbh I only love studs on the messenger style for some reason. If I could afford to, I would keep the PP studded messenger on my shelf - she's just so pretty to look at! Pale blue is ABSOLUTELY stunning. My mom almost bought the Riley in pale blue, but I think the Cynthia is gorge too. What about the Sutton in pale blue? I think it looks so classy.



DiamondsForever said:


> TBH I was a bit worried about gold studs fading as well, when I brought the blush pink last week. I originally brought the Blush medium Selma studded messenger but exchanged it for Blush medium Selma satchel the next day. On reflection this was a good move, the medium satchel is a gorgeous size. Hopefully an exchange will work for you too! I don't carry that much in summer, but do like to get sunglasses and kindle in, say if I'm going into London for the day. Is the stud fade that you've seen on eBay very bad?



Oh yes I remember! I do love your blush medium satchel. You are getting a studded messenger version right? I was also just worried about overstuffing the messenger. The fading I've seen on ebay was not that bad, it was mostly on the back of the bag where no one will see it. The gold just fades to silver. That's not a bad thing if you like silver hardware! And like Norwegian Girl said, you can always get it touched up.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mimika

Pinkalicious said:


> Omggggg I love pale pink so much with the gold studs! I think this is the perfect shade for me, especially since I already have peanut and dark dune. I need more color in my life so I'm definitely keeping this beauty!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, I saw the package and had to rush to school..snapped some pics before class in 8 minutes haha!
> 
> View attachment 2945712
> 
> View attachment 2945713



love the pale pink it's soooo pretty! although I'm always afraid of color transfer on light colored bags...it's lovely though!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree! I don't baby my bags too much. Some would say I'm a bit careless (my mother ) but c'est la vie and we must enjoy what we buy! I am a wee bit nervous for my large colette as I've been so used to saffiano leather but we can always buy new bags!
> 
> Tbh I only love studs on the messenger style for some reason. If I could afford to, I would keep the PP studded messenger on my shelf - she's just so pretty to look at! Pale blue is ABSOLUTELY stunning. My mom almost bought the Riley in pale blue, but I think the Cynthia is gorge too. What about the Sutton in pale blue? I think it looks so classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes I remember! I do love your blush medium satchel. You are getting a studded messenger version right? I was also just worried about overstuffing the messenger. The fading I've seen on ebay was not that bad, it was mostly on the back of the bag where no one will see it. The gold just fades to silver. That's not a bad thing if you like silver hardware! And like Norwegian Girl said, you can always get it touched up.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes will get a studded messenger as well. True, I worry about stuff far too much! Lol. 
Can you order the medium satchel in PP and then decide in person which bag you prefer before you take one back?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes will get a studded messenger as well. True, I worry about stuff far too much! Lol. Can you order the medium satchel in PP and then decide in person which bag you prefer before you take one back?



Yes! I got the studded PP messenger from MK and it is still in original packaging and tags so I have time. I love that pale pink looks more pink in certain lights and with certain outfits it can look more like a creamy pink. 

What color is your studded messenger? Blush or pearl gray?


----------



## Pinkalicious

mimika said:


> love the pale pink it's soooo pretty! although I'm always afraid of color transfer on light colored bags...it's lovely though!



I agree! I am more worried about color transfer on diff types of leather (the softer kind). The saffiano leather is so durable, seems like color transfer would be easier to remove!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree! I am more worried about color transfer on diff types of leather (the softer kind). The saffiano leather is so durable, seems like color transfer would be easier to remove!


I'm more worried about color transfer on saffiano than other leathers.  Weird, but true.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I'm more worried about color transfer on saffiano than other leathers.  Weird, but true.



+1. I would def treat PP saffiano before use if you intend to wear it with jeans!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes! I got the studded PP messenger from MK and it is still in original packaging and tags so I have time. I love that pale pink looks more pink in certain lights and with certain outfits it can look more like a creamy pink.
> 
> What color is your studded messenger? Blush or pearl gray?



PP is such a pretty colour! IKWYM. It gets lots of compliments when out and about. Thought I was settled on Pearl Grey messenger but both Blush and Dark Dune keep popping back into my head! I'm so indecisive... Seeing them all lined up togther made me want them all! So difficult to choose.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I'm more worried about color transfer on saffiano than other leathers.  Weird, but true.



I reread this whole thread and it seems like no one pretreats saffiano is that right? I will just have to have baby wipes on hand!



DiamondsForever said:


> +1. I would def treat PP saffiano before use if you intend to wear it with jeans!





DiamondsForever said:


> PP is such a pretty colour! IKWYM. It gets lots of compliments when out and about. Thought I was settled on Pearl Grey messenger but both Blush and Dark Dune keep popping back into my head! I'm so indecisive... Seeing them all lined up togther made me want them all! So difficult to choose.



I recall reading about denim transfer on your PP jet set  Did you just use baby wipes to remove? I will be super careful!

Btw I would go with dark dune messenger if you don't have anything in that color yet. It's my favorite!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I reread this whole thread and it seems like no one pretreats saffiano is that right? I will just have to have baby wipes on hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall reading about denim transfer on your PP jet set  Did you just use baby wipes to remove? I will be super careful!
> 
> Btw I would go with dark dune messenger if you don't have anything in that color yet. It's my favorite!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Dark Dune messenger is still a contender! I had these leather cleaner wipes for my sofa which got the colour transfer off. Have since treated PP with a leather protector cloth which is especially for handbags. Not used it since though so can't confirm if its worked yet!
I have another of these protector cloths which I'll use on Blush.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I reread this whole thread and it seems like no one pretreats saffiano is that right? I will just have to have baby wipes on hand!


There are differing opinions, but I only use leather cleaner (or non-alcohol baby wipes) and conditioner on saffiano leather.


----------



## smileydimples

Oh my goodness finally got my shopping confirm from michael Kors of my raspberry Sutton I ordered March 9th on sale. It was on sale then they took the sale price away and I was afraid it wouldn't ship with all the shipping delays with damage that was made. I ordered it on line because I thought they would sell out like the grape did. can't wait to take s picture when it comes


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw this pale pink medium colette on ebay.. I've never seen a pale pink colette! It's so cute in this style. Wish there was a size in between medium and large for the colette because medium is too small.


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2951855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951856
> 
> 
> Saw this pale pink medium colette on ebay.. I've never seen a pale pink colette! It's so cute in this style. Wish there was a size in between medium and large for the colette because medium is too small.



I haven't not seen this in store yet! So pretty!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2951855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951856
> 
> 
> Saw this pale pink medium colette on ebay.. I've never seen a pale pink colette! It's so cute in this style. Wish there was a size in between medium and large for the colette because medium is too small.



Beautiful! Hope they come in pale blue soon!


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> Beautiful! Hope they come in pale blue soon!


You really like the pale blue, don't you?? I really want something in pale blue too but I already have powder blue and I don't want to repeat the color.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> You really like the pale blue, don't you?? I really want something in pale blue too but I already have powder blue and I don't want to repeat the color.



Lol..Yes,  it's definately my favorite color. Have lots of clothes in this color, and it suits my complection. I would definately like at least one or two more bags in that color


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2951855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951856
> 
> 
> Saw this pale pink medium colette on ebay.. I've never seen a pale pink colette! It's so cute in this style. Wish there was a size in between medium and large for the colette because medium is too small.



Wow!!! That's so pretty. How is it that ebay sellers get bags before any of us even see them in stores????


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness finally got my shopping confirm from michael Kors of my raspberry Sutton I ordered March 9th on sale. It was on sale then they took the sale price away and I was afraid it wouldn't ship with all the shipping delays with damage that was made. I ordered it on line because I thought they would sell out like the grape did. can't wait to take s picture when it comes



You sure got lucky as I bet it was a glitch to put it at sale price!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush Pink Selma!



DiamondsForever can you post a comparison pic with your blush and pale pink? Also blush and dark khaki? I want to see the major differences between blush and pale pink! Thank you


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Wow!!! That's so pretty. How is it that ebay sellers get bags before any of us even see them in stores????



I think I saw this on a dept store website recently. Might have been Bloomies?! It can't be fake right?? Ahh idk!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2951855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951856
> 
> 
> Saw this pale pink medium colette on ebay.. I've never seen a pale pink colette! It's so cute in this style. Wish there was a size in between medium and large for the colette because medium is too small.



Love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamK

The pale pink N/S Hamilton is on the Nordstrom's website! Wonder if they're having any sales coming up?? [emoji57]


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> The pale pink N/S Hamilton is on the Nordstrom's website! Wonder if they're having any sales coming up?? [emoji57]


Nordstrom has sale on Memorial Day and Anniversary Sale in July.


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Nordstrom has sale on Memorial Day and Anniversary Sale in July.




Thanks for that info!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> DiamondsForever can you post a comparison pic with your blush and pale pink? Also blush and dark khaki? I want to see the major differences between blush and pale pink! Thank you



Will do hon! I'm travelling today, so will do it tomorrow once I'm home.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Will do hon! I'm travelling today, so will do it tomorrow once I'm home.



I just went to the Michael Kors store and saw that they had blush wallets! I compared it to pale pink and it almost doesn't even look pink next to pale pink. Crazy. Thought it would have more of a pinker tint, but I could barely see it. It seems to be the lightest cream color in the dark khaki or dark dune color family. I know pale pink sorta has a salmon tint to it but I just love how it changes in diff lighting and could look baby pink or creamy pink other times so I think I will stick with the pale pink selma when she arrives

Saw some other new styles too! Excited to see what colors they come in. They have a new bag called Harper in a diff type of leather (not saffiano, softer type) that I saw in gray and black and a type of brown, maybe dark khaki..also white.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I just went to the Michael Kors store and saw that they had blush wallets! I compared it to pale pink and it almost doesn't even look pink next to pale pink. Crazy. Thought it would have more of a pinker tint, but I could barely see it. It seems to be the lightest cream color in the dark khaki or dark dune color family. I know pale pink sorta has a salmon tint to it but I just love how it changes in diff lighting and could look baby pink or creamy pink other times so I think I will stick with the pale pink selma when she arrives
> 
> Saw some other new styles too! Excited to see what colors they come in. They have a new bag called Harper in a diff type of leather (not saffiano, softer type) that I saw in gray and black and a type of brown, maybe dark khaki..also white.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



That's what I thought the first time I saw Blush. When I went back the second time it looked more pink. When tried it on with a white top the white really brought the pink out. Its definitely part of the same colour family as pearl grey, dark khaki and dark dune. They all look so cute lined up together!

I'm between flights at the moment but will post some comparison pictures once I get home. 

Im making room for Blush and PP... 

Oo please post pictures of your PP when she arrives. So keen to see the medium without studs!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Group shot of dark khaki and blush pink!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush Pink Medium Selma. ASpring like colour to go with some spring weather in the UK finally!


----------



## cny1941

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush Pink Medium Selma. ASpring like colour to go with some spring weather in the UK finally!




So pretty! I saw brush pink at MK store today and loveeeee. They don't have it in Selma yet. I'll wait.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cny1941 said:


> So pretty! I saw brush pink at MK store today and loveeeee. They don't have it in Selma yet. I'll wait.



 thanks cny1941, I'm loving the Blush... There was a Blush messenger with gold studs as well which was very pretty.


----------



## paula3boys

My medium fuchsia Selma with silver hardware



My mom is out with me and using her jet set leather tote


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush Pink Medium Selma. ASpring like colour to go with some spring weather in the UK finally!



How crazy, I feel like this looks like my dark dune in some lighting! The dark khaki also is in the same color family. Both are beautiful  Congrats!


----------



## bagsncakes

My medium Selma satchel just arrived! Next to my medium messenger


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loving all the fuschia!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush pink again... So hard to capture how pretty this colour is IRL...


----------



## Pinkalicious

Pinks galore! Pale pink and blossom on the bottom


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2956817
> 
> View attachment 2956820
> 
> View attachment 2956822
> 
> 
> Pinks galore! Pale pink and blossom on the bottom



Love your pale pink satchel! Wish I could justify it, so gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Love your pale pink satchel! Wish I could justify it, so gorgeous.




I know, I wish I could justify it too! Too much pink [emoji38]

I would also love something in blush one day, maybe a wallet!


----------



## bellevie0891

Love all the new pinks!! [emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

Raspberry Bedford clutch was a delete from boutique and I found last two at outlet for only $29 each!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2956817
> 
> View attachment 2956820
> 
> View attachment 2956822
> 
> 
> Pinks galore! Pale pink and blossom on the bottom


Are you keeping any of your pink bags in pale pink?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Are you keeping any of your pink bags in pale pink?




No, I exchanged the studded messenger for my blossom Cynthia and am selling the pale pink Selma satchel.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> No, I exchanged the studded messenger for my blossom Cynthia and am selling the pale pink Selma satchel.



It's truely gorgeous.


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2957277
> 
> View attachment 2957278
> 
> Raspberry Bedford clutch was a delete from boutique and I found last two at outlet for only $29 each!



Love this! It reminds me of the Coach Poppy Zippy, which I use to love!


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2957277
> 
> View attachment 2957278
> 
> Raspberry Bedford clutch was a delete from boutique and I found last two at outlet for only $29 each!




What a deal! Raspberry is a beauty.


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2957277
> 
> View attachment 2957278
> 
> Raspberry Bedford clutch was a delete from boutique and I found last two at outlet for only $29 each!


Wow that's an amazing deal and so versatile. Love the colour I want a bedford crossbody in this colour. Congrats on your bargain purchase.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush pink again... So hard to capture how pretty this colour is IRL...



So my nice SA just emailed me and said the medium Selma has now arrived in blush. The large will come soon. If I were to choose, should I take the pearl grey or blush? Went through my closet this morning and both will do just fine. My SA said blush looked like champagne?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Your SA is correct! Blush all the way but I'm biased.  Grey is maybe more year round but Blush makes my heart sing  photos don't do it justice.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2956817
> 
> View attachment 2956820
> 
> View attachment 2956822
> 
> 
> Pinks galore! Pale pink and blossom on the bottom


Love the Cynthia! Gorgeous! 

I think my new pink MK Tristan belongs here too! Just ordered her today! Got so mad because I lost an auction for 282.00! I lost by ONE dollar! So I ended up better off because I found this one for only 249.00! I ended up with a better deal, which made up for it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Love the Cynthia! Gorgeous!
> 
> I think my new pink MK Tristan belongs here too! Just ordered her today! Got so mad because I lost an auction for 282.00! I lost by ONE dollar! So I ended up better off because I found this one for only 249.00! I ended up with a better deal, which made up for it.



Love the leather and color of this one! It was FATE!! Look at her, she's in great condition too. Congrats on a great find


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I'm glad you got a better deal! This reminds me of my large essex bag. It has zippers down the sides though. Its my traveling bag. You can stuff it and smash it and it still looks new. Pebbled leather is awesome.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the leather and color of this one! It was FATE!! Look at her, she's in great condition too. Congrats on a great find


Thank You! Not used. She better be in good condition! lol! Bag is brand new. see the tag on the front?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm glad you got a better deal! This reminds me of my large essex bag. It has zippers down the sides though. Its my traveling bag. You can stuff it and smash it and it still looks new. Pebbled leather is awesome.


Thanks Baglady! I am so excited! Is so much fun to get a new MK!


----------



## DiamondsForever

CinthiaZ said:


> Love the Cynthia! Gorgeous!
> 
> I think my new pink MK Tristan belongs here too! Just ordered her today! Got so mad because I lost an auction for 282.00! I lost by ONE dollar! So I ended up better off because I found this one for only 249.00! I ended up with a better deal, which made up for it.



Cynthia this is just gorgeous! Love the colour, the shape and the two different strap options. Perfection!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Baglady! I am so excited! Is so much fun to get a new MK!



I know, I get all giddy like I'm hopped up on something extremely illegal! I wait in the window for FedEx and UPS like a dog waiting for its owner when a package is on the way-REDICULOUS!! Enjoy her!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Love the Cynthia! Gorgeous!
> 
> I think my new pink MK Tristan belongs here too! Just ordered her today! Got so mad because I lost an auction for 282.00! I lost by ONE dollar! So I ended up better off because I found this one for only 249.00! I ended up with a better deal, which made up for it.



Can't wait till you get it!  It's a beautiful bag and beautiful color with all your requirements included!   Lol!  Plus you got it at a better price makes it more wonderful,  if that's possible.


----------



## Nichaidez

I just purchased the Riley in fuschia and shw....can wait to receive it!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank You! Not used. She better be in good condition! lol! Bag is brand new. see the tag on the front?



Yes! I actually saw one at the MK outlet today in Livermore, for $199! Plus tax though, and if you had to get it shipped it would prob come out to the same price you got it for


----------



## original01

DiamondsForever said:


> Your SA is correct! Blush all the way but I'm biased.  Grey is maybe more year round but Blush makes my heart sing  photos don't do it justice.


diamondsforever:  i think you are the only one who owns the kors selma in blush *jealous*  

Do you know if US dept stores will have them?  i have not seen it anywhere here online.
 i see a lot of the pale pink but i dont think it will suit me as it leans toward a cool pink color.

been on a hunt for a neutral or warm light pink bag for over a year....the one i've really liked was coach peach pink but hated all the styles it came in.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

original01 said:


> diamondsforever:  i think you are the only one who owns the kors selma in blush *jealous*
> 
> Do you know if US dept stores will have them?  i have not seen it anywhere here online.
> i see a lot of the pale pink but i dont think it will suit me as it leans toward a cool pink color.
> 
> been on a hunt for a neutral or warm light pink bag for over a year....the one i've really liked was coach peach pink but hated all the styles it came in.


Pale pink is actually a warm pink. Blossom is a cold pink. Rose water is a cold version of pale pink, only less intense.


----------



## DiamondsForever

original01 said:


> diamondsforever:  i think you are the only one who owns the kors selma in blush *jealous*
> 
> Do you know if US dept stores will have them?  i have not seen it anywhere here online.
> i see a lot of the pale pink but i dont think it will suit me as it leans toward a cool pink color.
> 
> been on a hunt for a neutral or warm light pink bag for over a year....the one i've really liked was coach peach pink but hated all the styles it came in.



Original01 your comment made me 

Yes I think you're right, haven't seen any of the other girls post the Blush Selma yet. I'm UK based so not sure if you have Blush Selma at all in the US yet?


----------



## original01

Norwegian Girl said:


> Pale pink is actually a warm pink. Blossom is a cold pink. Rose water is a cold version of pale pink, only less intense.



Thanks Norwegian Girl.  When I see the many pics online (never seen these bags IRL), the pale pink seems so 'bright', like a cotton-candy to me.  Do you think it pair with almost any kind of outfit colors?   



DiamondsForever said:


> Original01 your comment made me
> 
> Yes I think you're right, haven't seen any of the other girls post the Blush Selma yet. I'm UK based so not sure if you have Blush Selma at all in the US yet?



hehe, you have to smile when you see and use your blush Selma daily!  I know i would.  

I am quite new to Kors so I really dont know much about the brand.    I was searching here in purse forum about pale pink kors til i saw your pics and post on blush kors.  I thought it was seasonal color and that i was late getting it....but even ebay didnt have it.  So blush must be a color limited outside-of-US.    Oh well, enjoy her, DiamondsForever!


----------



## DiamondsForever

original01 said:


> Thanks Norwegian Girl.  When I see the many pics online (never seen these bags IRL), the pale pink seems so 'bright', like a cotton-candy to me.  Do you think it pair with almost any kind of outfit colors?
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, you have to smile when you see and use your blush Selma daily!  I know i would.
> 
> I am quite new to Kors so I really dont know much about the brand.    I was searching here in purse forum about pale pink kors til i saw your pics and post on blush kors.  I thought it was seasonal color and that i was late getting it....but even ebay didnt have it.  So blush must be a color limited outside-of-US.    Oh well, enjoy her, DiamondsForever!



Thank you Original01! I hope that you manage to find a Blush Selma! I know some of the US ladies have brought the Blush Ava bag, so Blush is in the US in some styles. It seems very unusual for Europe to get something the US hadn't had. Maybe there is a better colour coming for you guys?!


----------



## angelinachan

Hi all, I'm new here, being waiting for my 1st MK bag to arrive to officially join in.
My question is, has anyone got a Deep Pink Selma? What is the colour comparison with the Fuchsia and Raspberry one? TIA.


----------



## ubo22

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, being waiting for my 1st MK bag to arrive to officially join in.
> My question is, has anyone got a Deep Pink Selma? What is the colour comparison with the Fuchsia and Raspberry one? TIA.


Raspberry is a true bright pink (warm).  Fuschia has purple (cool) undertones.  Deep pink is a deep, dark pink (cool).


----------



## angelinachan

Thank you ubo22 for the comparison

Still can't get out of my head of the Selma Large Deep Pink with SHW that I saw online. But I don't know if I'm gonna like it if I saw it in person. By the pictures that has been posted here I love the raspberry and fuchsia too, depend on the style of the bag though.


----------



## melbo

angelinachan said:


> Thank you ubo22 for the comparison
> 
> Still can't get out of my head of the Selma Large Deep Pink with SHW that I saw online. But I don't know if I'm gonna like it if I saw it in person. By the pictures that has been posted here I love the raspberry and fuchsia too, depend on the style of the bag though.



They are all gorgeous! Neon was so bright but in pink, I say yes! I own raspberry and while it is a little warmer than fuschia it still has purple undertones, just not as strong. In the color comparison thread there are a few pictures you could use for reference.


----------



## ubo22

angelinachan said:


> Thank you ubo22 for the comparison
> 
> Still can't get out of my head of the Selma Large Deep Pink with SHW that I saw online. But I don't know if I'm gonna like it if I saw it in person. By the pictures that has been posted here I love the raspberry and fuchsia too, depend on the style of the bag though.


You'll either love or hate deep pink when you see it in person.  That seems to be the way it goes.  Try to see it before purchasing.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> You'll either love or hate deep pink when you see it in person.  That seems to be the way it goes.  Try to see it before purchasing.



+1! Deep pink was too muted for my taste.


----------



## MKbaglover

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, being waiting for my 1st MK bag to arrive to officially join in.
> My question is, has anyone got a Deep Pink Selma? What is the colour comparison with the Fuchsia and Raspberry one? TIA.


I have a large Selma in Deep Pink, I bought it without seeing in person as it was on sale and selling out fast!  I really like it because (as melbo said) it is a muted pink, meaning it is a bit of colour but not too bright.  It is a large bag and I didn't want it too bright so that I could use it all year round.  I prefer the brighter fuscia and raspberry in the medium/smaller bags.  It does really depend on personal preference.


----------



## angelinachan

melbo said:


> They are all gorgeous! Neon was so bright but in pink, I say yes! I own raspberry and while it is a little warmer than fuschia it still has purple undertones, just not as strong. In the color comparison thread there are a few pictures you could use for reference.


Gonna check that thread, thank you again melbo 



ubo22 said:


> You'll either love or hate deep pink when you see  it in person.  That seems to be the way it goes.  Try to see it before  purchasing.


Hopefully I can see one in person. There isn't any MK store in my city, so I can only buy them through online websites. But yes, totally agree with you, if the colour going to make me either love it or hate it, safe bet is to see it before purchasing because the site I placed my order, can't return the MK bags that we bought.



MKbaglover said:


> I have a large Selma in Deep Pink, I bought  it without seeing in person as it was on sale and selling out fast!  I  really like it because (as melbo said) it is a muted pink, meaning it is  a bit of colour but not too bright.  It is a large bag and I didn't  want it too bright so that I could use it all year round.  I prefer the  brighter fuscia and raspberry in the medium/smaller bags.  It does  really depend on personal preference.


You and me think alike, I also thought for the large bag I should go with the not so bright colours, and for the medium/smaller bags I can choose the brighter fuchsia and raspberry.

But, after I saw couple of pictures of people using I believe is the Raspberry Large Selma, I drooled over it, ugh I always have soft spot for pink bags and stuffs 

Ah, new questions, is the Raspberry / Fuchsia / Deep Pink bags easily got colour transfer?
And sorry the next question actually does not belong here I think, but with all the Pink Bag Lover gather here, I couldn't resist, is all pink colour wallet also prone of colour transfer? Is the lining of the bag not going to transfer colour to the wallet? TIA all.


----------



## MKbaglover

angelinachan said:


> Gonna check that thread, thank you again melbo
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can see one in person. There isn't any MK store in my city, so I can only buy them through online websites. But yes, totally agree with you, if the colour going to make me either love it or hate it, safe bet is to see it before purchasing because the site I placed my order, can't return the MK bags that we bought.
> 
> 
> You and me think alike, I also thought for the large bag I should go with the not so bright colours, and for the medium/smaller bags I can choose the brighter fuchsia and raspberry.
> 
> But, after I saw couple of pictures of people using I believe is the Raspberry Large Selma, I drooled over it, ugh I always have soft spot for pink bags and stuffs
> 
> Ah, new questions, is the Raspberry / Fuchsia / Deep Pink bags easily got colour transfer?
> And sorry the next question actually does not belong here I think, but with all the Pink Bag Lover gather here, I couldn't resist, is all pink colour wallet also prone of colour transfer? Is the lining of the bag not going to transfer colour to the wallet? TIA all.


The lining of all the pink bags is light (I think) so there will be no colour transfer to the wallet.  I can't say for sure about colour transfer on bag, it may still get colour transfer be not visible on darker colours.  It may be less noticeable on Deep Pink but I don't know about Fuscia or Raspberry.


----------



## DiamondsForever

original01 said:


> Thanks Norwegian Girl.  When I see the many pics online (never seen these bags IRL), the pale pink seems so 'bright', like a cotton-candy to me.  Do you think it pair with almost any kind of outfit colors?
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, you have to smile when you see and use your blush Selma daily!  I know i would.
> 
> I am quite new to Kors so I really dont know much about the brand.    I was searching here in purse forum about pale pink kors til i saw your pics and post on blush kors.  I thought it was seasonal color and that i was late getting it....but even ebay didnt have it.  So blush must be a color limited outside-of-US.    Oh well, enjoy her, DiamondsForever!





angelinachan said:


> Gonna check that thread, thank you again melbo
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can see one in person. There isn't any MK store in my city, so I can only buy them through online websites. But yes, totally agree with you, if the colour going to make me either love it or hate it, safe bet is to see it before purchasing because the site I placed my order, can't return the MK bags that we bought.
> 
> 
> You and me think alike, I also thought for the large bag I should go with the not so bright colours, and for the medium/smaller bags I can choose the brighter fuchsia and raspberry.
> 
> But, after I saw couple of pictures of people using I believe is the Raspberry Large Selma, I drooled over it, ugh I always have soft spot for pink bags and stuffs
> 
> Ah, new questions, is the Raspberry / Fuchsia / Deep Pink bags easily got colour transfer?
> And sorry the next question actually does not belong here I think, but with all the Pink Bag Lover gather here, I couldn't resist, is all pink colour wallet also prone of colour transfer? Is the lining of the bag not going to transfer colour to the wallet? TIA all.



Raspberry is gorgeous! I regret not buying it when I had the chance in New York. We don't have it in the UK at the moment, that I've seen. Go for it if you get the opportunity I say! On the subject of colour transfer on Pink bags, yes it does happen especially if you wear jeans! I say use a good protection product on purchases. I did and the colour transfer I got on Blush on Saturday wiped right off with no damage. Conversely my pale pink bag was not so lucky as I didn't treat it before I started wearing it. Opinions differ on the forum depending on personal experience I would say.


----------



## angelinachan

MKbaglover said:


> The lining of all the pink bags is light (I think) so there will be no colour transfer to the wallet.  I can't say for sure about colour transfer on bag, it may still get colour transfer be not visible on darker colours.  It may be less noticeable on Deep Pink but I don't know about Fuscia or Raspberry.


I've been thinking of buying the pink wallet to wear along with most of my bags that has a dark lining. Been eyeing the Fuchsia wallet, but just saw the Pale Pink and Rose Water one on MK website, and in love with those 2 shades too, so I'm worrying if I bought either one, my bag's lining going to transfer colour on the wallet. Again as newbie as I am to the designer handbags, I also never had a genuine leather wallet, so lack in knowledge in that area too.



DiamondsForever said:


> Raspberry is gorgeous! I regret not  buying it when I had the chance in New York. We don't have it in the UK  at the moment, that I've seen. Go for it if you get the opportunity I  say! On the subject of colour transfer on Pink bags, yes it does happen  especially if you wear jeans! I say use a good protection product on  purchases. I did and the colour transfer I got on Blush on Saturday  wiped right off with no damage. Conversely my pale pink bag was not so  lucky as I didn't treat it before I started wearing it. Opinions differ  on the forum depending on personal experience I would say.


Going to do your suggestions, and saved up and lurking for the Raspberry one from now on then 
So, should I use a protection product on the pink wallet then, is it too overprotective if I'm doing that :shame:


----------



## DiamondsForever

angelinachan said:


> I've been thinking of buying the pink wallet to wear along with most of my bags that has a dark lining. Been eyeing the Fuchsia wallet, but just saw the Pale Pink and Rose Water one on MK website, and in love with those 2 shades too, so I'm worrying if I bought either one, my bag's lining going to transfer colour on the wallet. Again as newbie as I am to the designer handbags, I also never had a genuine leather wallet, so lack in knowledge in that area too.
> 
> 
> Going to do your suggestions, and saved up and lurking for the Raspberry one from now on then
> So, should I use a protection product on the pink wallet then, is it too overprotective if I'm doing that :shame:



In my experience protection is always a good thing chick! I totally get your logic about the black lining. There is nothing more soul destroying than colour transfer on something you've saved up for. I use these leather protection clothes. I think more precise application than a spray.


----------



## angelinachan

DiamondsForever said:


> In my experience protection is always a good thing chick! I totally get your logic about the black lining. There is nothing more soul destroying than colour transfer on something you've saved up for. I use these leather protection clothes. I think more precise application than a spray.


Glad to hear that is not overprotective of me if I'm doing that.
Thanks DiamondsForever


----------



## MDT

I know watermelon is at the end of the pink spectrum, but figured I'd share my new watermelon Selma. I sold a fuchsia Selma that I'd had for over a year for her. Fuchsia was a tad too purple for my liking. I love coral so I'm happy MK finally came out with a coral bag. The color is kind of difficult to capture in photos, but I think this is a pretty close representation of the real thing.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> I know watermelon is at the end of the pink spectrum, but figured I'd share my new watermelon Selma. I sold a fuchsia Selma that I'd had for over a year for her. Fuchsia was a tad too purple for my liking. I love coral so I'm happy MK finally came out with a coral bag. The color is kind of difficult to capture in photos, but I think this is a pretty close representation of the real thing.



So pretty! Congrats! What sort of colours will you wear her with?


----------



## angelinachan

MDT said:


> I know watermelon is at the end of the pink spectrum, but figured I'd share my new watermelon Selma. I sold a fuchsia Selma that I'd had for over a year for her. Fuchsia was a tad too purple for my liking. I love coral so I'm happy MK finally came out with a coral bag. The color is kind of difficult to capture in photos, but I think this is a pretty close representation of the real thing.


Gorgeous bag, congrats. Is it the Large one?


----------



## MDT

angelinachan said:


> Gorgeous bag, congrats. Is it the Large one?



Thank you! It's the medium, but oddly enough, it feels slightly bigger than my older mediums.


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! Congrats! What sort of colours will you wear her with?



Black since that's what most of my wardrobe consists of  However, I don't normally choose bags based on what will go with my outfits. I just wear what I like. Hehe.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Oh so pretty!


----------



## bagsncakes

MDT said:


> I know watermelon is at the end of the pink spectrum, but figured I'd share my new watermelon Selma. I sold a fuchsia Selma that I'd had for over a year for her. Fuchsia was a tad too purple for my liking. I love coral so I'm happy MK finally came out with a coral bag. The color is kind of difficult to capture in photos, but I think this is a pretty close representation of the real thing.




Beautiful. I was after a messenger, I returned chili because I didn't like the color. I didn't consider watermelon because in some pictures, it looked like an orange bag and I hate orange. Can u tell me what's the slight difference from this picture to the actual bag? Is it more orange then it looks here or more pink?


----------



## MDT

Mariamshah said:


> Beautiful. I was after a messenger, I returned chili because I didn't like the color. I didn't consider watermelon because in some pictures, it looked like an orange bag and I hate orange. Can u tell me what's the slight difference from this picture to the actual bag? Is it more orange then it looks here or more pink?



I think it looks slightly darker in my photo. The actual color in the photo is pretty accurate though. Watermelon sits right between pink and orange. If you don't like orange bags, I'd suggest seeing it in person before deciding if it's right for you. With that said, I still wouldn't consider it an orange bag. Hope that helps!


----------



## angelinachan

Just saw this, now I'm confused, should I sell my Black Sutton that just arrive that I haven't even use and completely unwrapped it, and bought one of this :
The 1st one is Sutton Medium Watermelon, 2nd is Sutton Small Watermelon-Pale Pink, 3rd is Selma Medium Watermelon-PalePink-Chilli


----------



## angelinachan

MDT said:


> Thank you! It's the medium, but oddly enough, it feels slightly bigger than my older mediums.


It really gorgeous, congrats.
And I just saw on the website I placed my order before, today they got lots of Watermelon, make me sooo confused now


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> I know watermelon is at the end of the pink spectrum, but figured I'd share my new watermelon Selma. I sold a fuchsia Selma that I'd had for over a year for her. Fuchsia was a tad too purple for my liking. I love coral so I'm happy MK finally came out with a coral bag. The color is kind of difficult to capture in photos, but I think this is a pretty close representation of the real thing.


Beautiful colour and pretty close to what it looks like in real life!


----------



## MKbaglover

angelinachan said:


> Just saw this, now I'm confused, should I sell my Black Sutton that just arrive that I haven't even use and completely unwrapped it, and bought one of this :
> The 1st one is Sutton Medium Watermelon, 2nd is Sutton Small Watermelon-Pale Pink, 3rd is Selma Medium Watermelon-PalePink-Chilli


This an ongoing problem, more and more beautiful bags keep getting released after a purchase!  Your black Sutton will last you a long time and is a good bag to have.  These 3 bags are beautiful but not as versatile, so maybe save up and get one at a later point....but if you really want a pink bag and have other black bags then selling the Sutton is an option but I think you may possibly loose some money on it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I know watermelon is at the end of the pink spectrum, but figured I'd share my new watermelon Selma. I sold a fuchsia Selma that I'd had for over a year for her. Fuchsia was a tad too purple for my liking. I love coral so I'm happy MK finally came out with a coral bag. The color is kind of difficult to capture in photos, but I think this is a pretty close representation of the real thing.


I LOVE this color!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

angelinachan said:


> Just saw this, now I'm confused, should I sell my Black Sutton that just arrive that I haven't even use and completely unwrapped it, and bought one of this :
> The 1st one is Sutton Medium Watermelon, 2nd is Sutton Small Watermelon-Pale Pink, 3rd is Selma Medium Watermelon-PalePink-Chilli




>.< the Sutton is such a beauty!!! Ahhh but I don't like how the sutton aren't as sturdy as the selma. The selma Colorblock is nice too!!!!


----------



## angelinachan

MKbaglover said:


> This an ongoing problem, more and more beautiful bags keep getting released after a purchase!  Your black Sutton will last you a long time and is a good bag to have.  These 3 bags are beautiful but not as versatile, so maybe save up and get one at a later point....but if you really want a pink bag and have other black bags then selling the Sutton is an option but I think you may possibly loose some money on it.


You are right. I don't have any black bag at the moment, that's why I choose the black Sutton, I think is a safer choice for my 1st designer bags, while I'm also trying to get used how to wear it to avoid the color transfer (now that I think about it, how can I learn to prevent color transfer if my bag is black :shame: oh well). But after I receive the bag, I think I'm not really comfortable to use it as an everyday bag yet, so when I saw all that pretty pink bags got sidetracked by them and thinking why not using a pop color bag if I'm gonna used it only for the weekend? But yes you are right, I think I should just keep the black one because it's more versatile and save up and get one of the pink later. Thank you for your input.



ilysukixD said:


> >.< the Sutton is such a beauty!!! Ahhh  but I don't like how the sutton aren't as sturdy as the selma. The selma  Colorblock is nice too!!!!


Lucky you, you just like the Selma but not to fond of the Sutton, whileas me, I like both of them almost equally, so when I saw both of them in the color that I like, it took a longgg time for me to have to choose just one, well I hope I can buy both of them at once in the future


----------



## bagsncakes

MDT said:


> I think it looks slightly darker in my photo. The actual color in the photo is pretty accurate though. Watermelon sits right between pink and orange. If you don't like orange bags, I'd suggest seeing it in person before deciding if it's right for you. With that said, I still wouldn't consider it an orange bag. Hope that helps!




U won't believe what happened! I ordered a MK wallet. It said pink color so I bought it. And guess what! I received it today it's watermelon! And now I'm all over the place for a selma messenger in watermelon [emoji33]


----------



## angelinachan

Mariamshah said:


> U won't believe what happened! I ordered a MK wallet. It said pink color so I bought it. And guess what! I received it today it's watermelon! And now I'm all over the place for a selma messenger in watermelon [emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 2979258
> View attachment 2979259


http://www.reebonz.com.sg/ got Selma Medium Messenger in Watermelon


----------



## Tullaghbrow

Omg beautiful!


----------



## ley2

I just ordered medium messenger in Chili. Hopefully I like them. Was contemplating to get either Chili or Watermelon.  Difficult choice!


----------



## luzpenne

angelinachan said:


> Just saw this, now I'm confused, should I sell my Black Sutton that just arrive that I haven't even use and completely unwrapped it, and bought one of this :
> The 1st one is Sutton Medium Watermelon, 2nd is Sutton Small Watermelon-Pale Pink, 3rd is Selma Medium Watermelon-PalePink-Chilli




Where did you find the pink-toned colorblock? So gorgeous!


----------



## carrie_monroe

I have a weird love-hate relationship with pink handbags I LOVE the way they look on pictures but when I have one and have to carry it, I get mixed feelings. I currently have Michael Kors Large Jet Set in Zinnia and I like the way it looks, but I've had it for a long, long time and I've used it maybe 3-4 times.  Its a real shame, because I think pink bags are just adorable and I cant stop wanting a little pink bag for that pop of colour. But since I dont ever use my Jet Set, maybe I should give up pink handbags altogether? Does anybody else have that problem?


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> I have a weird love-hate relationship with pink handbags I LOVE the way they look on pictures but when I have one and have to carry it, I get mixed feelings. I currently have Michael Kors Large Jet Set in Zinnia and I like the way it looks, but I've had it for a long, long time and I've used it maybe 3-4 times.  Its a real shame, because I think pink bags are just adorable and I cant stop wanting a little pink bag for that pop of colour. But since I dont ever use my Jet Set, maybe I should give up pink handbags altogether? Does anybody else have that problem?



This happens to me when it comes to blue. I love the way bags look, but when it comes down to it I can't make myself buy it. I'm really not sure why. I would buy a small crossbody though.. I can deal with that &#128522;


----------



## carrie_monroe

melbo said:


> This happens to me when it comes to blue. I love the way bags look, but when it comes down to it I can't make myself buy it. I'm really not sure why. I would buy a small crossbody though.. I can deal with that &#128522;



Yeah, I think with small crossbodies it might be easier. There is some colour, but there is not THAT MUCH of it so it's easier to make it work with an outfit.


----------



## DiamondsForever

carrie_monroe said:


> I have a weird love-hate relationship with pink handbags I LOVE the way they look on pictures but when I have one and have to carry it, I get mixed feelings. I currently have Michael Kors Large Jet Set in Zinnia and I like the way it looks, but I've had it for a long, long time and I've used it maybe 3-4 times.  Its a real shame, because I think pink bags are just adorable and I cant stop wanting a little pink bag for that pop of colour. But since I dont ever use my Jet Set, maybe I should give up pink handbags altogether? Does anybody else have that problem?



Maybe you've not found the right shade for you yet? Something like Blush is classic champagne pink / nude. More understated?


----------



## melbo

diamondsforever said:


> maybe you've not found the right shade for you yet? Something like blush is classic champagne pink / nude. More understated?



+1!


----------



## carrie_monroe

DiamondsForever said:


> Maybe you've not found the right shade for you yet? Something like Blush is classic champagne pink / nude. More understated?



You're right, I can totally picture using a shade like that and I think it would go with a lot more of my outfits Maybe just bright pink shades like Zinnia aren't made for me. I think I'll sell that bag soon, but I won't give up on all pink bags.


----------



## ubo22

carrie_monroe said:


> You're right, I can totally picture using a shade like that and I think it would go with a lot more of my outfits&#8230; Maybe just bright pink shades like Zinnia aren't made for me. I think I'll sell that bag soon, but I won't give up on all pink bags.


Have you looked at blossom pink / rose water (cool tone) or pale pink (warm tone)?  Just two other lighter, paler shades of pink that may appeal to you, as well.


----------



## DiamondsForever

carrie_monroe said:


> You're right, I can totally picture using a shade like that and I think it would go with a lot more of my outfits Maybe just bright pink shades like Zinnia aren't made for me. I think I'll sell that bag soon, but I won't give up on all pink bags.



Blush, blossom, rosewater and pale pink are all gorgeous and go with so much. Hope you find a shade which suits. Heres my little pink family, 2 bags in Blush and 1 in pale pink. HTH


----------



## carrie_monroe

ubo22 said:


> Have you looked at blossom pink / rose water (cool tone) or pale pink (warm tone)?  Just two other lighter, paler shades of pink that may appeal to you, as well.



I looked at bags in both shades and I just LOVE the blossom pink! It's such a gorgeous colour, I think it would be just perfect for me. Thanks for this suggestion!


----------



## ubo22

carrie_monroe said:


> I looked at bags in both shades and I just LOVE the blossom pink! It's such a gorgeous colour, I think it would be just perfect for me. Thanks for this suggestion!


  There are so many lovely shades of pink to choose from that you should be able to find one that works for you eventually.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush, blossom, rosewater and pale pink are all gorgeous and go with so much. Hope you find a shade which suits. Heres my little pink family, 2 bags in Blush and 1 in pale pink. HTH


Your picture is right side up this time!    Nice pink collection!


----------



## carrie_monroe

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush, blossom, rosewater and pale pink are all gorgeous and go with so much. Hope you find a shade which suits. Heres my little pink family, 2 bags in Blush and 1 in pale pink. HTH



You have a gorgeous collection! And thanks, I've checked out all shades. I like the blush shade and now I can't decide between blush and blossom pink... And Ive promised myself not to buy another Michael Kors handbag this year!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Your picture is right side up this time!    Nice pink collection!



 he he! Thanks hon. This one was taken with my phone which is now working again. Phew!


----------



## DiamondsForever

carrie_monroe said:


> You have a gorgeous collection! And thanks, I've checked out all shades. I like the blush shade and now I can't decide between blush and blossom pink... And Ive promised myself not to buy another Michael Kors handbag this year!



Thanks hon. Those are both great colour choices. Which styles do you like? IKWYM about resolving to be good. I've brought all 4 bags since Jan 2015! They're addictive... so many lovely ones to choose from.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush, blossom, rosewater and pale pink are all gorgeous and go with so much. Hope you find a shade which suits. Heres my little pink family, 2 bags in Blush and 1 in pale pink. HTH



I love this shot!!! I wish the jet set crossbody came in a slightly smaller size. I would def get pale pink if so!

It looks like you are missing a blossom! (and of course DD but you are already getting that)


----------



## bagsncakes

carrie_monroe said:


> I have a weird love-hate relationship with pink handbags I LOVE the way they look on pictures but when I have one and have to carry it, I get mixed feelings. I currently have Michael Kors Large Jet Set in Zinnia and I like the way it looks, but I've had it for a long, long time and I've used it maybe 3-4 times.  Its a real shame, because I think pink bags are just adorable and I cant stop wanting a little pink bag for that pop of colour. But since I dont ever use my Jet Set, maybe I should give up pink handbags altogether? Does anybody else have that problem?




I too think that size is the problem. I am a neutral Color person and I have a fuchsia messenger which I love so much that I went out and bought the medium satchel in the same color, and guess what, I don't like it, it's too much fuchsia..so I am selling that. However with the smaller bag, it doesn't feel like it's too bright and I've had compliments on the messenger.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this shot!!! I wish the jet set crossbody came in a slightly smaller size. I would def get pale pink if so!
> 
> It looks like you are missing a blossom! (and of course DD but you are already getting that)



Ahh thanks P! I think you're right, my little fam needs Blossom and Dark Dune and maybe Raspberry?! So far the only DD I have is the Mani I have for the current long weekend in the UK..! the jet set crossbody isn't very deep, it sits pretty flat when you wear it crossbody. Great for travelling light and nights out  gets lots of compliments.



Mariamshah said:


> I too think that size is the problem. I am a neutral Color person and I have a fuchsia messenger which I love so much that I went out and bought the medium satchel in the same color, and guess what, I don't like it, it's too much fuchsia..so I am selling that. However with the smaller bag, it doesn't feel like it's too bright and I've had compliments on the messenger.



I agree with you 100% on this. Been eyeing up Raspberry for about 6 months so excited its available with SHW! However, I'm going to wait for a medium selma messenger to appear. The large Selma is available but I think it could be too much pink.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> I too think that size is the problem. I am a neutral Color person and I have a fuchsia messenger which I love so much that I went out and bought the medium satchel in the same color, and guess what, I don't like it, it's too much fuchsia..so I am selling that. However with the smaller bag, it doesn't feel like it's too bright and I've had compliments on the messenger.



I agree. I preordered the medium fuchsia Selma at the killer price of $178 when it went on sale at Neiman's. Total score. However, I went to Macy's to see it in real life and didn't like it at all. It was too much pink for me. I immediately called and cancelled the order.  Fast forward to now. I have a messenger in fuchsia and it's been my go to bag since I got it. I love it....


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> I agree. I preordered the medium fuchsia Selma at the killer price of $178 when it went on sale at Neiman's. Total score. However, I went to Macy's to see it in real life and didn't like it at all. It was too much pink for me. I immediately called and cancelled the order.  Fast forward to now. I have a messenger in fuchsia and it's been my go to bag since I got it. I love it....




What messenger have u got? Is it a selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> What messenger have u got? Is it a selma?




I have the Cindy messenger....[emoji3]


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> I have the Cindy messenger....[emoji3]




Ooh, so you've got the cindy in both sizes?


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Ooh, so you've got the cindy in both sizes?



I returned the large version. I didn't like how the handles poked out when worn on the shoulder.....


----------



## bagsncakes

Isn't the handles same on the messenger version as well? I thought they were exactly the same except the sizes. And u loved the watermelon on cindy, how come u purchased the fuchsia? Can I please see the mod shot of your messenger. Sorry for too many questions, as I'm debating between a cindy and a selma messenger, can't decide.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Haha same thing happened to me with pale pink. I thought the pale pink messenger was too small and so I got the medium selma satchel but it was too much!! I am now thinking I would want a pale pink or blossom in something small. 

I had no idea blossom was made in a mini studded version with GHW. so pretty.


http://www.avenuek.com/product/mich...-pink/139668?gclid=CPH74NCDp8UCFcqVfgodzr0Avg


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Isn't the handles same on the messenger version as well? I thought they were exactly the same except the sizes. And u loved the watermelon on cindy, how come u purchased the fuchsia? Can I please see the mod shot of your messenger. Sorry for too many questions, as I'm debating between a cindy and a selma messenger, can't decide.




It's ok. I don't mind questions....[emoji3]
The Cindy messenger doesn't have handles. I do love watermelon but consider it a seasonal color. I've always loved fuchsia so I got it instead. I would definitely wear this color year-round. Here's a modeling pic....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> It's ok. I don't mind questions....[emoji3]
> The Cindy messenger doesn't have handles. I do love watermelon but consider it a seasonal color. I've always loved fuchsia so I got it instead. I would definitely wear this color year-round. Here's a modeling pic....
> View attachment 2983716



I just love your Cindy messenger on you! I would love a cindy messenger in blossom or pale pink...did it ever come in PP?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I just love your Cindy messenger on you! I would love a cindy messenger in blossom or pale pink...did it ever come in PP?




Thank you!!! [emoji3] Unfortunately, I haven't seen it in pale pink...


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> It's ok. I don't mind questions....[emoji3]
> The Cindy messenger doesn't have handles. I do love watermelon but consider it a seasonal color. I've always loved fuchsia so I got it instead. I would definitely wear this color year-round. Here's a modeling pic....
> View attachment 2983716




Beautiful. Now I get it I thought u were talking about the medium cindy. That is a messenger too. So how do u compare this messenger of yours to the medium cindy and the mini selma size wise?


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Beautiful. Now I get it I thought u were talking about the medium cindy. That is a messenger too. So how do u compare this messenger of yours to the medium cindy and the mini selma size wise?




Thank you. The mini Selma is very small. I've never seen the medium Cindy but have been dying to see modeling pics from someone. The large Cindy messenger is comparable to the medium Selma messenger but probably hold less because of it's shape....


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. The mini Selma is very small. I've never seen the medium Cindy but have been dying to see modeling pics from someone. The large Cindy messenger is comparable to the medium Selma messenger but probably hold less because of it's shape....




Thank you, How much can u fit into your cindy messener?


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you, How much can u fit into your cindy messener?




I can fit all my essentials. It can't hold a full size wallet so I did buy a smaller one. Right now, I have my iPhone, wallet, eos lip moisturizer, two lipgloss, keys, headphones, 2 packages of gum and some misc papers. It's only about half full....[emoji6]


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> I can fit all my essentials. It can't hold a full size wallet so I did buy a smaller one. Right now, I have my iPhone, wallet, eos lip moisturizer, two lipgloss, keys, headphones, 2 packages of gum and some misc papers. It's only about half full....[emoji6]




Thanx. Sounds like something I can consider


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> I can fit all my essentials. It can't hold a full size wallet so I did buy a smaller one. Right now, I have my iPhone, wallet, eos lip moisturizer, two lipgloss, keys, headphones, 2 packages of gum and some misc papers. It's only about half full....[emoji6]




Last question  what small wallet did u purchase? I bought the mk medium jet set wallet which is still too large..


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Last question  what small wallet did u purchase? I bought the mk medium jet set wallet which is still too large..




I got this one and I love it....[emoji7]
http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-flap-card-holder?ID=1740012


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> I got this one and I love it....[emoji7]
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-flap-card-holder?ID=1740012




Does it have a coin compartment? I wanted a small one with a few card slots and a coin compartment so I got this and it hardly fits in my mini selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> Does it have a coin compartment? I wanted a small one with a few card slots and a coin compartment so I got this and it hardly fits in my mini selma.
> 
> View attachment 2983942
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983943




No, it doesn't. I just keep my change in on of the bags side pockets. The mini Selma is really small. I tried it and it just didn't seem functional. Can you exchange your mini for the medium messenger?


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> No, it doesn't. I just keep my change in on of the bags side pockets. The mini Selma is really small. I tried it and it just didn't seem functional. Can you exchange your mini for the medium messenger?




Actually I got the mini on purpose. I already have two medium selma messengers, a fuchsia and a coffee grommet. Bought the mini only for when I am going to the post office, groceries or anything like that, where I only need my wallet, keys, phone and a Chapstick. The mini works ok for these things, I don't feel like I have a bag on, but closing and opening it with this wallet is a little bit struggle.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mariamshah said:


> Does it have a coin compartment? I wanted a small one with a few card slots and a coin compartment so I got this and it hardly fits in my mini selma.
> 
> View attachment 2983942
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983943



I love your wallet hon! Gorgeous colour. Is it watermelon or Raspberry?


----------



## TnC

Mariamshah said:


> Does it have a coin compartment? I wanted a small one with a few card slots and a coin compartment so I got this and it hardly fits in my mini selma.
> 
> View attachment 2983942
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983943


 
where did you get your wallet? I love the style and color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Actually I got the mini on purpose. I already have two medium selma messengers, a fuchsia and a coffee grommet. Bought the mini only for when I am going to the post office, groceries or anything like that, where I only need my wallet, keys, phone and a Chapstick. The mini works ok for these things, I don't feel like I have a bag on, but closing and opening it with this wallet is a little bit struggle.



I was looking at the mini selma in blossom with microstuds. It's just so cute. I tried on a mini several times and it is def too small for anything more than a cell phone and some tiny items. It seems like you wouldn't use a wallet for the mini since it has some card slots in there. 

But funny enough, I use my jet set tote to go to the post office cuz I usually lug around huge packaging tape and a bunch of packages in my tote! I am not sure I'll ever need a mini but it's too cute to not have one!!


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> I love your wallet hon! Gorgeous colour. Is it watermelon or Raspberry?




Thank you it's watermelon


----------



## bagsncakes

TnC said:


> where did you get your wallet? I love the style and color!




Thanx, I got it from net-a porter.com. They ship express worldwide and it's still available in two colors. This and pale blue.


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> Thanx, I got it from net-a porter.com. They ship express worldwide and it's still available in two colors. This and pale blue.




I tried to find it but couldn't


----------



## bagsncakes

paula3boys said:


> I tried to find it but couldn't




Here you go

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...l_Kors/jet-set-travel-textured-leather-wallet


----------



## TnC

Mariamshah said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...l_Kors/jet-set-travel-textured-leather-wallet


 
Found it by changing the country to Austria. Mines was automatically set to U.S


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...l_Kors/jet-set-travel-textured-leather-wallet







TnC said:


> Found it by changing the country to Austria. Mines was automatically set to U.S




I'm in the U.S and looked at US link but the wallet isn't there. If I changed to Austria I'd find it hard to imagine I can buy it with free shipping to me?


----------



## bagsncakes

paula3boys said:


> I'm in the U.S and looked at US link but the wallet isn't there. If I changed to Austria I'd find it hard to imagine I can buy it with free shipping to me?




I don't know, shipping was $10 to me, it wasn't free. U can try and see what happens when u change the country


----------



## karlita27

Which do you prefer selma or sutton in terms of durability, style and comfort? I cannot decide. I already have selma in large size. I am planning to buy a medium size but I am torn between sutton and selma.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I have to wear black and white all the time for work so I like my purse to be my pop of color. Its funny because I use to only buy black bags out of fear that something would happen to them. I can't wait to get my raspberry Sutton it will look great with my black and white attire.


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Which do you prefer selma or sutton in terms of durability, style and comfort? I cannot decide. I already have selma in large size. I am planning to buy a medium size but I am torn between sutton and selma.


Selma, but since you already have one, I'd go with the Sutton.  It's nice to have different style bags to choose from.


----------



## Pinkalicious

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I have to wear black and white all the time for work so I like my purse to be my pop of color. Its funny because I use to only buy black bags out of fear that something would happen to them. I can't wait to get my raspberry Sutton it will look great with my black and white attire.



You chose a raspberry sutton? Yay!! I'm the same. I used to only want black bags, and I'm slowly creeping out of my comfort zone with lighter colors. Finally pulled the trigger on a raspberry too. Did you get sutton with silver hardware???


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Selma, but since you already have one, I'd go with the Sutton.  It's nice to have different style bags to choose from.



I agree...you can't go wrong with a sutton or selma but since you have selma you should get a sutton. They both have top handles and detachable shoulder straps, and same material. Sutton just has 2 zippered openings with an open middle, so it should add some variety to your collection. What color are you thinking?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Pinkalicious said:


> You chose a raspberry sutton? Yay!! I'm the same. I used to only want black bags, and I'm slowly creeping out of my comfort zone with lighter colors. Finally pulled the trigger on a raspberry too. Did you get sutton with silver hardware???



Yes, that is the one I want but I keep going back and fourth from the Sutton to the Zip Top Tote both come in raspberry with silver hardware. HELP!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Yes, that is the one I want but I keep going back and fourth from the Sutton to the Zip Top Tote both come in raspberry with silver hardware. HELP!!!!!


If you carry a lot, I'd go with the jet set top zip tote.


----------



## tdungey

I just purchased a Cindy bag in blossom! I am excited for when it comes in! I went a little crazy at the Macy sale! I even bought my MIL a MK bag! Her first one!


----------



## bellevie0891

tdungey said:


> I just purchased a Cindy bag in blossom! I am excited for when it comes in! I went a little crazy at the Macy sale! I even bought my MIL a MK bag! Her first one!




Congrats!!


----------



## tdungey

bellevie0891 said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## luzpenne

Just bought my medium selma in pale pink. I've never used it yet. And this gorgeous color-block came out. What should i do??


----------



## BeachBagGal

tdungey said:


> I just purchased a Cindy bag in blossom! I am excited for when it comes in! I went a little crazy at the Macy sale! I even bought my MIL a MK bag! Her first one!


Ooo fun!! Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## melbo

luzpenne said:


> Just bought my medium selma in pale pink. I've never used it yet. And this gorgeous color-block came out. What should i do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999454



Get the color - block! Omg the combo is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> get the color - block! Omg the combo is gorgeous!


+2 !!


----------



## smileydimples

luzpenne said:


> Just bought my medium selma in pale pink. I've never used it yet. And this gorgeous color-block came out. What should i do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999454



Love this combo


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> +2 !!



+3!


----------



## DiamondsForever

luzpenne said:


> Just bought my medium selma in pale pink. I've never used it yet. And this gorgeous color-block came out. What should i do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999454



If you prefer the colour block maybe exchange as there hasn't been a Selma in Blush or Blossom in the US yet?


----------



## luzpenne

melbo said:


> Get the color - block! Omg the combo is gorgeous!




Thank you. I wanted to but returning the pale pink is not my option since it's been imported. Still considering between waiting for the end of season sale or just grapping the color-block now (and keep both). Do you think there will be a chance that the color-block will be cheaper than that in 25 off sale?


----------



## luzpenne

DiamondsForever said:


> If you prefer the colour block maybe exchange as there hasn't been a Selma in Blush or Blossom in the US yet?




Thank you. I dont live in the US so I cant exchange. Do you think buying both is a stupid idea? :'(


----------



## luzpenne

DiamondsForever said:


> If you prefer the colour block maybe exchange as there hasn't been a Selma in Blush or Blossom in the US yet?




Medium selma in blossom is available now at Macy's! I'm sooo in love.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

All those blossom sel assay back ordered 49 days though ladies not sherif you noticed that or not. I was tempted also my that color block until I saw that.


----------



## Pinkalicious

luzpenne said:


> Medium selma in blossom is available now at Macy's! I'm sooo in love.
> View attachment 2999698



oh so pretty!! if you are going to keep pale pink i say get the colorblock!!! it's totally different and unique, perfect combo of colors imo. blossom is truly a gorgeous pink though and if that's the original pink you wanted instead of pale pink i would get blossom and try to sell the pale pink  

i orig had pale pink as well but got a blossom bag instead and i'm 1000000% satisfied, it's whatever pink calls to you...but if you keep both, they are totally diff pinks so it's ok to keep both


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> oh so pretty!! if you are going to keep pale pink i say get the colorblock!!! it's totally different and unique, perfect combo of colors imo. blossom is truly a gorgeous pink though and if that's the original pink you wanted instead of pale pink i would get blossom and try to sell the pale pink
> 
> i orig had pale pink as well but got a blossom bag instead and i'm 1000000% satisfied, it's whatever pink calls to you...but if you keep both, they are totally diff pinks so it's ok to keep both



100% +1!


----------



## DiamondsForever

luzpenne said:


> Just bought my medium selma in pale pink. I've never used it yet. And this gorgeous color-block came out. What should i do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999454



Which site did you see this on hon? I was just looking on my lunch break and couldn't find it anywhere. Keep looking at this its gorgeous! If this had SHW I would be tempted.


----------



## MKbaglover

luzpenne said:


> Just bought my medium selma in pale pink. I've never used it yet. And this gorgeous color-block came out. What should i do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999454


This is a stunning bag but it is very different to your pale pink so having both wouldn't be an issue in that sense.  If it was me and I was in your position I wouldn't find it easy to decide, especially if I didn't have a lot of spare cash!  It seems you want Blossom but bought Pale pink thinking it was similar because there were no Blossom bags but now there are two styles and you are regretting the Pale Pink. Personally I think the Blossom is beautiful (I have a Blossom wallet) and I think the colourblock is a perfect balance of pinks and white.  I think Pale Pink is also lovely in the Selma and you have a beautifu bag so whatever you decide you still have a great bag- if you can afford it I would have both


----------



## luzpenne

Pinkalicious said:


> oh so pretty!! if you are going to keep pale pink i say get the colorblock!!! it's totally different and unique, perfect combo of colors imo. blossom is truly a gorgeous pink though and if that's the original pink you wanted instead of pale pink i would get blossom and try to sell the pale pink
> 
> i orig had pale pink as well but got a blossom bag instead and i'm 1000000% satisfied, it's whatever pink calls to you...but if you keep both, they are totally diff pinks so it's ok to keep both




Thank you so much! Thats very helpful. But the ICONS sale was over so i'll have to wait. Maybe the large color-block selma will come in this combo too and i'll be no regret buying it since its different in size to my medium one.


----------



## luzpenne

DiamondsForever said:


> Which site did you see this on hon? I was just looking on my lunch break and couldn't find it anywhere. Keep looking at this its gorgeous! If this had SHW I would be tempted.




I saw it at Macy's! But it has GHW, still gorgeous though.


----------



## luzpenne

MKbaglover said:


> This is a stunning bag but it is very different to your pale pink so having both wouldn't be an issue in that sense.  If it was me and I was in your position I wouldn't find it easy to decide, especially if I didn't have a lot of spare cash!  It seems you want Blossom but bought Pale pink thinking it was similar because there were no Blossom bags but now there are two styles and you are regretting the Pale Pink. Personally I think the Blossom is beautiful (I have a Blossom wallet) and I think the colourblock is a perfect balance of pinks and white.  I think Pale Pink is also lovely in the Selma and you have a beautifu bag so whatever you decide you still have a great bag- if you can afford it I would have both




Thank you so much! You were right i was looking for the light pink colored selma. Seeing the lighter-pink version coming out made my heart break lol. The cash is my issue too since there are so many great bags i wanna own (and kate spade just does a surprise sale again!) so i think i'll wait for the better deal. Wonder if it would be 50 off in the future for this combo.


----------



## MKbaglover

luzpenne said:


> Thank you so much! You were right i was looking for the light pink colored selma. Seeing the lighter-pink version coming out made my heart break lol. The cash is my issue too since there are so many great bags i wanna own (and kate spade just does a surprise sale again!) so i think i'll wait for the better deal. Wonder if it would be 50 off in the future for this combo.


I am new to MK (got my first bag for Christmas last year) and I am quickly realising that he keeps bringing new colours and they just keep getting prettier! I would be bankrupt if I kept getting the next new one.  I keep saying I need this one, my husband says no you've just bought one- there have been 5 or 6 bags that I had to get but didn't and now this colourblock is here!!!  The problem is that if you wait then some colours sell out, I'm not sure about if this colourblock will sell out or end up on sale but I think the nude/ peanut one that only came out a few months ago was on sale in Macys recently- I'm not sure though as I'm in the UK and the are very few sales here, the other ladies from the US will  know about sales. Enjoy your Pale Pink bag in the meantime,


----------



## DiamondsForever

luzpenne said:


> I saw it at Macy's! But it has GHW, still gorgeous though.



Oo did you see it IRL? 

I love my Blush medium selma so probably wouldn't go for this too... Might be tempted in a messenger though! Looks like Macy's ships to the UK now... That could be dangerous for me


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo did you see it IRL?
> 
> I love my Blush medium selma so probably wouldn't go for this too... Might be tempted in a messenger though! Looks like Macy's ships to the UK now... That could be dangerous for me


I just noticed that too- before it showed nothing but a few belts when you selected UK now it's everything!    Definitely dangerous when they have a sale, although I would be concerned about how they might ship the bags.  Some ladies on here have shown how badly packaged they can be and I don't want to deal with returns when taxes and duties are involved.


----------



## luzpenne

MKbaglover said:


> I am new to MK (got my first bag for Christmas last year) and I am quickly realising that he keeps bringing new colours and they just keep getting prettier! I would be bankrupt if I kept getting the next new one.  I keep saying I need this one, my husband says no you've just bought one- there have been 5 or 6 bags that I had to get but didn't and now this colourblock is here!!!  The problem is that if you wait then some colours sell out, I'm not sure about if this colourblock will sell out or end up on sale but I think the nude/ peanut one that only came out a few months ago was on sale in Macys recently- I'm not sure though as I'm in the UK and the are very few sales here, the other ladies from the US will  know about sales. Enjoy your Pale Pink bag in the meantime,




Thank you. [emoji8] i'm a mk newbie too and pale pink selma was my first! I purchased it last month and the other 4 are making their ways to me now. [emoji23] I bought the pale pink in 20 off sale. Never knew there would be 25 off a week later (and more of prettier colors just like you said). But that was a lesson to learn lol.


----------



## luzpenne

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo did you see it IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Blush medium selma so probably wouldn't go for this too... Might be tempted in a messenger though! Looks like Macy's ships to the UK now... That could be dangerous for me




No i didnt. Just imagined you got temped even with GHW lol. Your blush medium is absolutely GORGEOUS, a true beauty! I got inspired a lot from your neutral-pink collection. [emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I just noticed that too- before it showed nothing but a few belts when you selected UK now it's everything!    Definitely dangerous when they have a sale, although I would be concerned about how they might ship the bags.  Some ladies on here have shown how badly packaged they can be and I don't want to deal with returns when taxes and duties are involved.



I just tried adding a medium Selma to basket to see how much the taxes and duties were and it adds on about an extra £40!  very good point about how they package the bags as well. Hmm might not get carried away just yet unless they have some serious bargains...!


----------



## DiamondsForever

luzpenne said:


> No i didnt. Just imagined you got temped even with GHW lol. Your blush medium is absolutely GORGEOUS, a true beauty! I got inspired a lot from your neutral-pink collection. [emoji7]



:drink up:
Ah thanks hon! Always happy to help enable a purchase 

I am fairly bag content for now, enjoying seeing everyone else's purchases for a bit! 

I would keep an eye on that Pink colour block. The nude one was amazing. I was so close to buying it but then I found Blush. If the Pink is half as gorgeous as the nude I'm sure you'd get loads of wear out of it.


----------



## paula3boys

luzpenne said:


> Medium selma in blossom is available now at Macy's! I'm sooo in love.
> View attachment 2999698



I feel like this is not the true color of blossom after seeing someone's picture not long ago. Hopefully I am wrong though? Blossom looked a lot lighter/paler than this picture.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I prefer pale pink to blossom. I like that it's darker.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I feel like this is not the true color of blossom after seeing someone's picture not long ago. Hopefully I am wrong though? Blossom looked a lot lighter/paler than this picture.



i agree
my blossom cindy is more "milky" pink. i love it! (see my avatar)


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> i agree
> 
> my blossom cindy is more "milky" pink. i love it! (see my avatar)




It's pretty, but just didn't think the picture online posted above was accurate. If it looked like that I'd get it. Looks too light for me in real life though


----------



## paula3boys

My brand new raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware arrived from Belk! $223.50 no shipping or taxes. I love raspberry over fuchsia. This is more of a true bright pink to me!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> My brand new raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware arrived from Belk! $223.50 no shipping or taxes. I love raspberry over fuchsia. This is more of a true bright pink to me!
> View attachment 3000304




I love raspberry too!! So much more than fuchsia!!! Congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I love raspberry too!! So much more than fuchsia!!! Congrats!




Thanks! I want all the raspberry lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Thanks! I want all the raspberry lol



it's the best bright pink i've seen! i tried kate spade and rebecca minkoff and MK's raspberry is my absolute fave. my other fave pink is blossom but that is my favorite baby pink. pink is the best!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> My brand new raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware arrived from Belk! $223.50 no shipping or taxes. I love raspberry over fuchsia. This is more of a true bright pink to me!
> View attachment 3000304



This is such a lovely bag!!  Congratulations!
Raspberry looks fab with so much and the SHW is perfect. So jealous!


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> This is such a lovely bag!!  Congratulations!
> 
> Raspberry looks fab with so much and the SHW is perfect. So jealous!




Thank you. You should get one!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I just tried adding a medium Selma to basket to see how much the taxes and duties were and it adds on about an extra £40!  very good point about how they package the bags as well. Hmm might not get carried away just yet unless they have some serious bargains...!


I have got some of my bags from Neiman Marcus, they do have less choice and less sales but they offer free express shipping if you spend over $175.  I got my large red croc Dillon for £200, it costs £400 in Harrods.  The shipping is great, I got my bags within 3 days once-it is with DHL and I always pay tax up front.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

paula3boys said:


> My brand new raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware arrived from Belk! $223.50 no shipping or taxes. I love raspberry over fuchsia. This is more of a true bright pink to me!
> View attachment 3000304




So so so pretty I can't wait to get my raspberry/silver Jet Set Zip Top Tote. I agree the raspberry is so much better than fuchsia. Fuchsia is really kind of a dark pink.


----------



## luzpenne

paula3boys said:


> My brand new raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware arrived from Belk! $223.50 no shipping or taxes. I love raspberry over fuchsia. This is more of a true bright pink to me!
> View attachment 3000304




Beautiful! Such a vibrant color. Now i'm glad that my fuschia hamilton order had been cancelled. [emoji13]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just posted this in the raspberry SHW thread and realized I never posted it here. 
I was just thinking of doing another photoshoot with this baby so I'll be posting more soon haha

Raspberry small ava


----------



## myluvofbags

Ack, one of my SA just sent me this notice that new styles in blossom finally came in, my self ban might have to be postponed!  Also found the beautiful studded hamilton in blossom and many others!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, one of my SA just sent me this notice that new styles in blossom finally came in, my self ban might have to be postponed!  Also found the beautiful studded hamilton in blossom and many others!



looove blossom!!

What are you going to get??? I think blossom is worth breaking a ban for...heck I did it for blossom Cindy hehehe

So many choices, so little time!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> looove blossom!!
> 
> What are you going to get??? I think blossom is worth breaking a ban for...heck I did it for blossom Cindy hehehe
> 
> So many choices, so little time!



I'm not sure yet.  I just picked up a RM light pink bag,  I'll have to decide which I like better,  ugh...   Funny how all the pictures look different.   I like the coloring in the first pic my SA sent.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> I'm not sure yet.  I just picked up a RM light pink bag,  I'll have to decide which I like better,  ugh...   Funny how all the pictures look different.   I like the coloring in the first pic my SA sent.



I am staring at my blossom cindy and trying to compare it to each of those pictures, and I would say it resembles the color of the sutton the most, but without any salmon tones to it. The first pic has more purple undertones, but I agree..that's a lovely color! Blossom is what I would call baby pink, it's adorable!

I want to see your RM!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I don't think I posted any pics of blossom Cindy in this thread yet, here are some for reference! Just love this pink!


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3005418
> 
> View attachment 3005419
> 
> View attachment 3005420
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted any pics of blossom Cindy in this thread yet, here are some for reference! Just love this pink!




Gorgeous! I just can't figure out if it's medium or large..


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3005418
> 
> View attachment 3005419
> 
> View attachment 3005420
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted any pics of blossom Cindy in this thread yet, here are some for reference! Just love this pink!



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3005418
> 
> View attachment 3005419
> 
> View attachment 3005420
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted any pics of blossom Cindy in this thread yet, here are some for reference! Just love this pink!



Yes, this is a beauty!   The color is a true baby pink.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> I am staring at my blossom cindy and trying to compare it to each of those pictures, and I would say it resembles the color of the sutton the most, but without any salmon tones to it. The first pic has more purple undertones, but I agree..that's a lovely color! Blossom is what I would call baby pink, it's adorable!
> 
> I want to see your RM!!



Yes, from the picture,  it looks like it has slight purple undertones.   That's actually the color I'm hunting for.  A light purple bag.  Lol.  I posted some pics in the "other bags besides MK" thread the other day with the RM bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Gorgeous! I just can't figure out if it's medium or large..




Haha it's a medium but I'm only 5'3" 
It's a perfect size for me!


----------



## smileydimples

Im offically Grounded from Pink!!! 2 Raspberry purses Sutton and Greenwhich (took silver raspberry one back since it was to close to what I have), 2 Fuschia bags (studded selma Medium and now Large Riley), and a Blossom Cindy.......I really want Blush so maybe I should be smart and take Cindy Blossom back for one when Macys receives them. Or maybe not, good grief Im a pink whore :lolots::tispy::girlwhack::busted

Maybe Hubby wont notice ..... they are the same  color .. what honey what are you talking about its the same bag I carried before it just keeps growing and shrinking


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Im offically Grounded from Pink!!! 2 Raspberry purses Sutton and Greenwhich (took silver raspberry one back since it was to close to what I have), 2 Fuschia bags (studded selma Medium and now Large Riley), and a Blossom Cindy.......I really want Blush so maybe I should be smart and take Cindy Blossom back for one when Macys receives them. Or maybe not, good grief Im a pink whore :lolots::tispy::girlwhack::busted
> 
> Maybe Hubby wont notice ..... they are the same  color .. what honey what are you talking about its the same bag I carried before it just keeps growing and shrinking



Hahaha and I thought I was bad with pink! I was thinking blush ava, blossom cindy, and raspberry ava were too much..was trying hard to justify returning raspberry ava but I just can't get myself to do it 

I love blossom Cindy but if you aren't using her then you should take her back! But I will tell you..blush is TOTALLY different and not really PINK PINK  So I wouldn't put it in your pink family hehehe but I agree, you NEED A BLUSH. Nordies has blush sutton!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahaha and I thought I was bad with pink! I was thinking blush ava, blossom cindy, and raspberry ava were too much..was trying hard to justify returning raspberry ava but I just can't get myself to do it
> 
> I love blossom Cindy but if you aren't using her then you should take her back! But I will tell you..blush is TOTALLY different and not really PINK PINK  So I wouldn't put it in your pink family hehehe but I agree, you NEED A BLUSH. Nordies has blush sutton!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



no I am extra bad!!! I say keep yours or maybe get a different style in raspberry. all your pinks are differnt. since you got 25 percent off the girls are usually good about giving you 25 percent off your exchange

I love blossom but with so many pink bags I am trying to be good, and if blush is different then thats good I can justify the color and purchase and wear my blossom wallet with my pink bags and blush when I get one .. i need a sale though i hate full price


----------



## Sarah03

I love that there are other pink bag lovers on this forum. 3 of my 4 MK bags are pink, & I have 6 pink coach bags. You can never have too many!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> no I am extra bad!!! I say keep yours or maybe get a different style in raspberry. all your pinks are differnt. since you got 25 percent off the girls are usually good about giving you 25 percent off your exchange
> 
> I love blossom but with so many pink bags I am trying to be good, and if blush is different then thats good I can justify the color and purchase and wear my blossom wallet with my pink bags and blush when I get one .. i need a sale though i hate full price



Small ava in raspberry SHW is just SO cute though! I never wanted 2 of the same style, not even my medium selma satchel which I love to pieces. But I somehow made an exception for raspberry ava...so there it is I guess I am not returning her, lol

I promise blush will be worth the wait though. It's a freaking gorgey color.



Sarah03 said:


> I love that there are other pink bag lovers on this forum. 3 of my 4 MK bags are pink, & I have 6 pink coach bags. You can never have too many!



Lol i think you should have my username!
Let's see a pic of all your pink bags !!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

Not exactly a bag, but I got my pale pink iPhone 5s case from the nordies half yearly sale. I was so excited and it turned out to be completely used. Some red mark on the side, stretched out card holders, and signs of use on the side. So gross, and I've already packaged it back up to send it back.

Hopefully nordies doesn't think I used it. I just got it today and I'm shipping it out tomorrow!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Not exactly a bag, but I got my pale pink iPhone 5s case from the nordies half yearly sale. I was so excited and it turned out to be completely used. Some red mark on the side, stretched out card holders, and signs of use on the side. So gross, and I've already packaged it back up to send it back.
> 
> Hopefully nordies doesn't think I used it. I just got it today and I'm shipping it out tomorrow!


I worry about that too, if something arrives worn/ used will they suspect me!!  I also wonder who accepts it as a return. I hate returning things to some stores as they inspect every detail, some barely look at it.
Sorry about your disappointment and the hassle of returning.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I worry about that too, if something arrives worn/ used will they suspect me!!  I also wonder who accepts it as a return. I hate returning things to some stores as they inspect every detail, some barely look at it.
> Sorry about your disappointment and the hassle of returning.



I might try to chat with live chat to let them know just in case they suspect it's me. I can't believe someone got away with sending back a used case, so gross! I'll just have to get another accessory in pale pink one day.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I might try to chat with live chat to let them know just in case they suspect it's me. I can't believe someone got away with sending back a used case, so gross! I'll just have to get another accessory in pale pink one day.



Thats so gross yes I would do chat to e safe


----------



## MKbaglover

My new Raspberry coin purse! It is designed perfectly, it even has an ID card window on the back.  Perfect fit for my mini bags and such a beautiful colour in person!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> My new Raspberry coin purse! It is designed perfectly, it even has an ID card window on the back.  Perfect fit for my mini bags and such a beautiful colour in person!!
> View attachment 3015725
> View attachment 3015726




Adorable! I love raspberry shw anything and tiny wallets.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> My new Raspberry coin purse! It is designed perfectly, it even has an ID card window on the back.  Perfect fit for my mini bags and such a beautiful colour in person!!
> View attachment 3015725
> View attachment 3015726



Oo congrats hon! This is really lovely and looks so useful. Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Adorable! I love raspberry shw anything and tiny wallets.


I hadn't realised how well they were designed with a zipper section and quite a few card slots and potentially a place for keys- I love them! I'm also waiting on a furball....my last treats for a long while, I'm on a self imposed ban now.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo congrats hon! This is really lovely and looks so useful. Can I ask where you got it?


Thank you, As I mentioned in the above reply, this purse packs a whole lot- I love it!  I got in House of Fraser for £50, I just fell in love with it when I saw it-both the size and colour!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, As I mentioned in the above reply, this purse packs a whole lot- I love it!  I got in House of Fraser for £50, I just fell in love with it when I saw it-both the size and colour!



Oo thanks for the details. I could do with one of those for use with smaller MK bags like you said. So pretty with Raspberry and SHW. Isn't the weather rubbish today! Doesn't feel like summer yet :rain:


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo thanks for the details. I could do with one of those for use with smaller MK bags like you said. So pretty with Raspberry and SHW. Isn't the weather rubbish today! Doesn't feel like summer yet :rain:


No problem!  It has been miserable all of May, it feels like February....they say it will be nice by the end of the week......if you believe the forecast!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, As I mentioned in the above reply, this purse packs a whole lot- I love it!  I got in House of Fraser for £50, I just fell in love with it when I saw it-both the size and colour!





MKbaglover said:


> No problem!  It has been miserable all of May, it feels like February....they say it will be nice by the end of the week......if you believe the forecast!



Haha, I nearly put the heating on tonight! Fingers crossed the forecast is right. Going to do my toe nails in anticipation of sandals this weekend #wishfulthinking


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Adding my new sweetheart to the pink club! Raspberry small Sutton!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.




Absolutely love the wallet and bag combo!!!! I love blossom!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.


Pretty, girly bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Such lovely shades of pink!  Bright and light!


----------



## MKbaglover

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.


They look beautiful together, I love the subtle pink of Blossom!


----------



## MDT

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.



Oh, this is cuuuuuute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Adding my new sweetheart to the pink club! Raspberry small Sutton!!!
> View attachment 3016309


Congrats!!  Bag cousins - I have the medium and just love this color. 



DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.


So pretty!  Such a soft and feminine color, and the wallet is perfect with the soft pink. Congrats!


----------



## DiamondsForever

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.



So pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new med grayson in blossom PInk and my jet set MK wallet.  Love ..love..pink bags.



Such a pretty set!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

bellevie0891 said:


> Such a pretty set!




Thank you I hope they bring out a tote in this color too.


----------



## MrsS5991

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Fucshia EW Hamilton
> I love the pop of color.  I wear it all year round.


I love this! Beautiful


----------



## smileydimples

Just arrived today and a steal of a deal 173.50 
Medium Blush Selma definitely a keeper such a unique color. It's great when you buy something and not second guess your purchase because you just love it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Just arrived today and a steal of a deal 173.50
> Medium Blush Selma definitely a keeper such a unique color. It's great when you buy something and not second guess your purchase because you just love it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027309
> View attachment 3027310
> View attachment 3027311
> View attachment 3027312



So pretty! Congrats


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Just arrived today and a steal of a deal 173.50
> Medium Blush Selma definitely a keeper such a unique color. It's great when you buy something and not second guess your purchase because you just love it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027309
> View attachment 3027310
> View attachment 3027311
> View attachment 3027312


Gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

bellevie0891 said:


> So pretty! Congrats





ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you I cant believe how much I love her .... on my lunch in my car I pulled her out and looked at her again


----------



## melissatrv

I will add my studded Blush Selma for reference


----------



## michelleliang

It looks amazing! Where you get that good price?


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Just arrived today and a steal of a deal 173.50
> Medium Blush Selma definitely a keeper such a unique color. It's great when you buy something and not second guess your purchase because you just love it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027309
> View attachment 3027310
> View attachment 3027311
> View attachment 3027312



I paid double that for mine in Germany and that was still £80 cheaper than UK price. Wow you've got such a great deal, definitely keep her at that price, what a steal!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> I will add my studded Blush Selma for reference



Love this picture. Have you had any more thoughts on what you're going to keep?


----------



## melissatrv

DiamondsForever said:


> Love this picture. Have you had any more thoughts on what you're going to keep?


 
I actually have a ton of angst over this.  Not a super great pic of the two compared as it is cloudy here today and the light is not good.  Definitely a difference in color in these two bags.  I have to return the Blush non-studded or exchange it regardless as there is a black dot on the front, won't see it in these pics though.  On one hand, the non-studded would probably go with more, but on the other I am more drawn to the studded.  Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> I actually have a ton of angst over this.  Not a super great pic of the two compared as it is cloudy here today and the light is not good.  Definitely a difference in color in these two bags.  I have to return the Blush non-studded or exchange it regardless as there is a black dot on the front, won't see it in these pics though.  On one hand, the non-studded would probably go with more, but on the other I am more drawn to the studded.  Decisions, decisions!!!



Oo that is a really hard decision. Are you able to post a comparison picture of Blush studded and non studded together? Defo should exchange or return non studded if there is a defect. I'm sure all us TPF girls agree on that! How do you feel about DD? Are you more drawn to studded or non studded? (I hate saying plain because the non studded versions are anything but!) Maybe you should keep both the studded bags?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Just arrived today and a steal of a deal 173.50
> Medium Blush Selma definitely a keeper such a unique color. It's great when you buy something and not second guess your purchase because you just love it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027309
> View attachment 3027310
> View attachment 3027311
> View attachment 3027312


 
So pretty!  Congrats on the deal, too!  Gotta love a good deal.


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Just arrived today and a steal of a deal 173.50
> Medium Blush Selma definitely a keeper such a unique color. It's great when you buy something and not second guess your purchase because you just love it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027309
> View attachment 3027310
> View attachment 3027311
> View attachment 3027312



Awesome deal and the color is to die for! Love at first sight &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I actually have a ton of angst over this.  Not a super great pic of the two compared as it is cloudy here today and the light is not good.  Definitely a difference in color in these two bags.  I have to return the Blush non-studded or exchange it regardless as there is a black dot on the front, won't see it in these pics though.  On one hand, the non-studded would probably go with more, but on the other I am more drawn to the studded.  Decisions, decisions!!!



These are both blush bags? They look like 2 different colors. Is there a big difference ?


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Awesome deal and the color is to die for! Love at first sight &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Congrats on the deal, too!  Gotta love a good deal.





DiamondsForever said:


> I paid double that for mine in Germany and that was still £80 cheaper than UK price. Wow you've got such a great deal, definitely keep her at that price, what a steal!



Wish you were here to have gotten the steal &#55357;&#56841;

Thank you ... She makes me want to get the studded messenger because the color is so pretty. I love the medium studded too 
I can see why people have multiple blush bags love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Wish you were here to have gotten the steal &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thank you ... She makes me want to get the studded messenger because the color is so pretty. I love the medium studded too
> I can see why people have multiple blush bags love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Ah thanks hon! I will be visiting the US in the autumn so hopeful for some bargains then. Are you any closer to deciding which Blush bags to keep? I think I saw a plain medium messenger in Blush online over the weekend. So many lovely options!


----------



## melissatrv

Yes they are different shades.  I think I might keep the non-studded and then get the dark dune studded.  Glad you are loving your blush bag






smileydimples said:


> Wish you were here to have gotten the steal &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thank you ... She makes me want to get the studded messenger because the color is so pretty. I love the medium studded too
> I can see why people have multiple blush bags love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melissatrv said:


> Yes they are different shades.  I think I might keep the non-studded and then get the dark dune studded.  Glad you are loving your blush bag



Wait really? The blush nonstudded selma is a different shade than the blush studded selma? That's interesting!!! It's already so hard to capture the blush color in pictures, I wonder how the 2 differ in real life!


----------



## melissatrv

Pinkalicious said:


> Wait really? The blush nonstudded selma is a different shade than the blush studded selma? That's interesting!!! It's already so hard to capture the blush color in pictures, I wonder how the 2 differ in real life!




Slightly different.  I am out of town now but when I get back I will see if I can take an outdoor pic for comparison


----------



## smileydimples

Got my last item in the mail can't believe they shipped it in a bag ... And this was the warehouse.. Um never mind I believe it!! 

Blossom studded Hamilton


----------



## BaggyChick

Halo, im still looking for the different between fuschia and raspberry. Is that only the hardware? (Raspberry silver, fuschia gold) thanks


----------



## Pinkalicious

melissatrv said:


> Slightly different.  I am out of town now but when I get back I will see if I can take an outdoor pic for comparison



Thank you, that would be much appreciated! I am curious as to whether it is only the studded vs nonstudded blushes or whether it just varies per bag. Some pics are lighter than what mine seems to look like but it's also such a hard color to photograph



smileydimples said:


> Got my last item in the mail can't believe they shipped it in a bag ... And this was the warehouse.. Um never mind I believe it!!
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035230
> View attachment 3035231
> View attachment 3035232
> View attachment 3035233



Looking good! I don't see anything wrong with it luckily! Please tell me you're keeping her, she's a beautiful addition to your collection!!



BaggyChick said:


> Halo, im still looking for the different between fuschia and raspberry. Is that only the hardware? (Raspberry silver, fuschia gold) thanks



I believe they both came in gold and silver hardware but fuschia vs raspberry saffiano leather is different in color. Fuschia has more of a purple hint to it than raspberry does.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Got my last item in the mail can't believe they shipped it in a bag ... And this was the warehouse.. Um never mind I believe it!!
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035230
> View attachment 3035231
> View attachment 3035232
> View attachment 3035233



Too gorgeous for words!  &#128156; it!


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Got my last item in the mail can't believe they shipped it in a bag ... And this was the warehouse.. Um never mind I believe it!!
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035230
> View attachment 3035231
> View attachment 3035232
> View attachment 3035233




Were bag twins!!  so happy for you!


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Got my last item in the mail can't believe they shipped it in a bag ... And this was the warehouse.. Um never mind I believe it!!
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035230
> View attachment 3035231
> View attachment 3035232
> View attachment 3035233



Very pretty! The studs go perfect with the lock


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> Were bag twins!!  so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035363



Yes we are  I remember when you got yours I wanted one so bad!! Great thing with it not being a cross body or long strap I don't have to worry about denim transfer on it 



TnC said:


> Very pretty! The studs go perfect with the lock



Thank you....I just love the silver hardware on her


----------



## Pinkalicious

I finally found a small blush sutton!!! It was from zappos. I have 365 days to think about returning her lol but I'm leaning towards keeping her and selling blush Ava. I prefer her over blush Ava since I already have raspberry Ava. 

Do you all think that blossom Cindy is too similar to blush sutton though? Blossom Cindy was the bag I wanted for a long time but blush seems to go with more things. I got blossom on sale too so I don't mind keeping her.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> I finally found a small blush sutton!!! It was from zappos. I have 365 days to think about returning her lol but I'm leaning towards keeping her and selling blush Ava. I prefer her over blush Ava since I already have raspberry Ava.
> 
> Do you all think that blossom Cindy is too similar to blush sutton though? Blossom Cindy was the bag I wanted for a long time but blush seems to go with more things. I got blossom on sale too so I don't mind keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 3035505
> 
> View attachment 3035506



Sell your blush ava and keep these two!   They are both so pretty and totally different from each other in color and style.  Love the key chain too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Sell your blush ava and keep these two!   They are both so pretty and totally different from each other in color and style.  Love the key chain too!



Okay thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!! LOL! Just wanted some validation that I'm not crazy. I know if I asked my friends or my mom they would just say "these are too alike!!" so I needed some REAL advice if you know what I mean


----------



## Sarah03

BaggyChick said:


> Halo, im still looking for the different between fuschia and raspberry. Is that only the hardware? (Raspberry silver, fuschia gold) thanks




They have both been sold with silver & gold hardware. The raspberry is brighter than the fuchsia. Here's a pic of my raspberry Hamilton & fuchsia Selma messenger:
View attachment 3035547


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I finally found a small blush sutton!!! It was from zappos. I have 365 days to think about returning her lol but I'm leaning towards keeping her and selling blush Ava. I prefer her over blush Ava since I already have raspberry Ava.
> 
> Do you all think that blossom Cindy is too similar to blush sutton though? Blossom Cindy was the bag I wanted for a long time but blush seems to go with more things. I got blossom on sale too so I don't mind keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 3035505
> 
> View attachment 3035506



OMG I love it! Small sutton is my favorite bag! Ugh, now I'm torn LOL. I like Ava too but the fraying on the strap bothers me and it seems like it's a common thing on the Ava's. I really think blush is the best neutral color. Would love mod shots please


----------



## B_girl_

My newest purchase [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## TnC

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035550
> View attachment 3035551
> View attachment 3035552
> 
> 
> My newest purchase [emoji4][emoji4]



Beautiful! I love the kors keychain too!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!! LOL! Just wanted some validation that I'm not crazy. I know if I asked my friends or my mom they would just say "these are too alike!!" so I needed some REAL advice if you know what I mean



I'm sure everyone here understands.   My family is the same.   They are like,  don't you already have "something" like that?   I'm like,  are you blind?!  Lol!  Really though, not just enabling,  they are very different.     I would definitely state my opinion if they were too similar as I would want all your honest opinions also.


----------



## CocoChannel

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035550
> View attachment 3035551
> View attachment 3035552
> 
> 
> My newest purchase [emoji4][emoji4]



Love this!! Is this the color raspberry mandarin?


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I finally found a small blush sutton!!! It was from zappos. I have 365 days to think about returning her lol but I'm leaning towards keeping her and selling blush Ava. I prefer her over blush Ava since I already have raspberry Ava.
> 
> Do you all think that blossom Cindy is too similar to blush sutton though? Blossom Cindy was the bag I wanted for a long time but blush seems to go with more things. I got blossom on sale too so I don't mind keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 3035505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> View attachment 3035506



Yeah I'm so glad it came in I love it super cute the perfect size also !! They are very different in color so you have to keep it and sell the Ava&#128522;&#128522; i know how much you really wanted this bag and it's a bag you don't have


----------



## B_girl_

CocoChannel said:


> Love this!! Is this the color raspberry mandarin?




Thank you! Its watermelon


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Sell your blush ava and keep these two!   They are both so pretty and totally different from each other in color and style.  Love the key chain too!



I agree. You've wanted a Sutton for a while now. Sell the blush Ava......


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!! LOL! Just wanted some validation that I'm not crazy. I know if I asked my friends or my mom they would just say "these are too alike!!" so I needed some REAL advice if you know what I mean



Boy I know what you mean more than ever!!! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035550
> View attachment 3035551
> View attachment 3035552
> 
> 
> My newest purchase [emoji4][emoji4]



Super cute!! Love the keychain and another one of my favorites Greenwich &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> OMG I love it! Small sutton is my favorite bag! Ugh, now I'm torn LOL. I like Ava too but the fraying on the strap bothers me and it seems like it's a common thing on the Ava's. I really think blush is the best neutral color. Would love mod shots please



yes of course! i want to wear it tomorrow so i'll post some tmrw..that's a huge difference since i still have the tag on my blush ava and i got it months ago! 

and if i had major fraying on mine i wouldnt be happy about it either, i've had a lot of issues with defects and i tried to get over them but ended up exchanging or returning. blush is so classy in sutton, at first i didnt like it in the medium size but it was just that i needed a small size



B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035550
> View attachment 3035551
> View attachment 3035552
> 
> 
> My newest purchase [emoji4][emoji4]



all of these greenwiches popping up are so cute, i especially love it in bright colors!! your watermelon looks lovely



myluvofbags said:


> I'm sure everyone here understands.   My family is the same.   They are like,  don't you already have "something" like that?   I'm like,  are you blind?!  Lol!  Really though, not just enabling,  they are very different.     I would definitely state my opinion if they were too similar as I would want all your honest opinions also.





smileydimples said:


> Yeah I'm so glad it came in I love it super cute the perfect size also !! They are very different in color so you have to keep it and sell the Ava&#128522;&#128522; i know how much you really wanted this bag and it's a bag you don't have





keishapie1973 said:


> I agree. You've wanted a Sutton for a while now. Sell the blush Ava......



Thanks ladies, I appreciate that! Poor blush ava's just been sitting on my closet (w/ tags on), so up on ebay she goes. I really tried the other day to consider keeping her as I kept her next to me all day and took pics, etc. Decided I needed to try blush sutton to see if it was the style or color that was holding me back from carrying her..now i know! i will lose some money on ebay fees but that's the price i pay when i keep changing my mind ugh lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I finally found a small blush sutton!!! It was from zappos. I have 365 days to think about returning her lol but I'm leaning towards keeping her and selling blush Ava. I prefer her over blush Ava since I already have raspberry Ava.
> 
> Do you all think that blossom Cindy is too similar to blush sutton though? Blossom Cindy was the bag I wanted for a long time but blush seems to go with more things. I got blossom on sale too so I don't mind keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 3035505
> 
> View attachment 3035506



Oh hello Miss Blush Sutton! 

She's a beauty! I think you'll get on better with her because weren't you finding the magnetic flap closure on the Ava a bit awkward?

How does she compare in size with your medium Selma?

She's a totally different bag in shape size and colour to Cindy!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh hello Miss Blush Sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty! I think you'll get on better with her because weren't you finding the magnetic flap closure on the Ava a bit awkward?
> 
> 
> 
> How does she compare in size with your medium Selma?
> 
> 
> 
> She's a totally different bag in shape size and colour to Cindy!




Isn't she lovely!? I had to reorder another one though because this one has weird dark marks all over the back and bottom and the sides are all creased. I wonder if the sutton leather is just thinner? Luckily zappos has free 1 day shipping and free returns so I hope the next one doesn't have the same defects. this baby was not on sale so I want it to be perfect. Sucks that I can't find one in store anywhere!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Isn't she lovely!? I had to reorder another one though because this one has weird dark marks all over the back and bottom and the sides are all creased. I wonder if the sutton leather is just thinner? Luckily zappos has free 1 day shipping and free returns so I hope the next one doesn't have the same defects. this baby was not on sale so I want it to be perfect. Sucks that I can't find one in store anywhere!



The Sutton leather is definitely thinner. It's the only bag that Macy's has shipped to me in a bag. I was mortified when I received it but after stuffing it, everything was fine. The leather also softens over time. I actually like this because it's easier to travel with. I'm always a little paranoid about getting dents in my Selma's. You don't have to worry about that with the Sutton....


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> I finally found a small blush sutton!!! It was from zappos. I have 365 days to think about returning her lol but I'm leaning towards keeping her and selling blush Ava. I prefer her over blush Ava since I already have raspberry Ava.
> 
> Do you all think that blossom Cindy is too similar to blush sutton though? Blossom Cindy was the bag I wanted for a long time but blush seems to go with more things. I got blossom on sale too so I don't mind keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 3035505
> 
> View attachment 3035506



Small blush ava looks very pretty. I think you should keep these 2 since you already have small raspberry ava. This way you have 1 of each style. 

When are you posting a picture of your MK family?


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Isn't she lovely!? I had to reorder another one though because this one has weird dark marks all over the back and bottom and the sides are all creased. I wonder if the sutton leather is just thinner? Luckily zappos has free 1 day shipping and free returns so I hope the next one doesn't have the same defects. this baby was not on sale so I want it to be perfect. Sucks that I can't find one in store anywhere!


 


keishapie1973 said:


> The Sutton leather is definitely thinner. It's the only bag that Macy's has shipped to me in a bag. I was mortified when I received it but after stuffing it, everything was fine. The leather also softens over time. I actually like this because it's easier to travel with. I'm always a little paranoid about getting dents in my Selma's. You don't have to worry about that with the Sutton....


+1
The Sutton has thinner leather than other MK bags, but that makes it more flexible for when you need to stuff it. The leather is very similar to that on my n/s Hamilton, which does soften over time, which I like.  It'll end up being a structured, flexible bag.  I love your small in blush.  Very pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> The Sutton leather is definitely thinner. It's the only bag that Macy's has shipped to me in a bag. I was mortified when I received it but after stuffing it, everything was fine. The leather also softens over time. I actually like this because it's easier to travel with. I'm always a little paranoid about getting dents in my Selma's. You don't have to worry about that with the Sutton....





ubo22 said:


> +1
> The Sutton has thinner leather than other MK bags, but that makes it more flexible for when you need to stuff it. The leather is very similar to that on my n/s Hamilton, which does soften over time, which I like.  It'll end up being a structured, flexible bag.  I love your small in blush.  Very pretty!



Good to know, thanks for the info! I was worried about the dents but thankfully I don't have to stress about that. It seems like someone manhandled this bag before shipping it to me, like they removed all of the packaging in a rush and put it in the plastic bag before shipping to me. I wish they would just send it with the factory packaging and in a bigger box but they said there is nothing they could do about it since their orders go straight to their warehouse. Crossing my fingers the next one doesn't have black marks all over it!



2 stars said:


> Small blush ava looks very pretty. I think you should keep these 2 since you already have small raspberry ava. This way you have 1 of each style.
> 
> When are you posting a picture of your MK family?



I was actually thinking about doing that soon, once I get the replacement blush sutton. My collection grew rather quickly and I think I'm at a good stopping point lol.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info! I was worried about the dents but thankfully I don't have to stress about that. It seems like someone manhandled this bag before shipping it to me, like they removed all of the packaging in a rush and put it in the plastic bag before shipping to me. I wish they would just send it with the factory packaging and in a bigger box but they said there is nothing they could do about it since their orders go straight to their warehouse. Crossing my fingers the next one doesn't have black marks all over it!
> 
> 
> It might be glue I had a few pieces on mine I was able to get it right off


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

How's this for a pink bag?!? Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote. 40% off at Belk. Lunchtime power shopping! 
View attachment 3036347

View attachment 3036350


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> How's this for a pink bag?!? Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote. 40% off at Belk. Lunchtime power shopping!
> View attachment 3036347
> 
> View attachment 3036350



Super cute, Love it!! congrats love the silver hardware on it 
gotta love lunchtime shopping


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> It might be glue I had a few pieces on mine I was able to get it right off




What did you use to remove it? My bag has it all over! I have apple leather cleaner but I didn't want to ruin the whole thing cuz I tried it on a tiny spot and it wouldn't come off



NutsAboutCoach said:


> How's this for a pink bag?!? Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote. 40% off at Belk. Lunchtime power shopping!
> View attachment 3036347
> 
> View attachment 3036350




Love love love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Super cute, Love it!! congrats love the silver hardware on it
> gotta love lunchtime shopping


Thanks!  Lunchtime shopping is fun!  



Pinkalicious said:


> What did you use to remove it? My bag has it all over! I have apple leather cleaner but I didn't want to ruin the whole thing cuz I tried it on a tiny spot and it wouldn't come off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love love love!*


 Me too!  Thanks!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info! I was worried about the dents but thankfully I don't have to stress about that. It seems like someone manhandled this bag before shipping it to me, like they removed all of the packaging in a rush and put it in the plastic bag before shipping to me. I wish they would just send it with the factory packaging and in a bigger box but they said there is nothing they could do about it since their orders go straight to their warehouse. Crossing my fingers the next one doesn't have black marks all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about doing that soon, once I get the replacement blush sutton. My collection grew rather quickly and I think I'm at a good stopping point lol.



Would love to see an up to date family picture lovely! I've lost track a bit of what you're keeping... 
Would really love to see comparison of small sutton and medium Selma.:okay:


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Would love to see an up to date family picture lovely! I've lost track a bit of what you're keeping...
> 
> Would really love to see comparison of small sutton and medium Selma.:okay:




Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.










Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.
> 
> View attachment 3036603
> 
> View attachment 3036605
> 
> View attachment 3036608
> 
> View attachment 3036610
> 
> 
> Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!


 
Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Pinkalicious said:


> Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.
> 
> View attachment 3036603
> 
> View attachment 3036605
> 
> View attachment 3036608
> 
> View attachment 3036610
> 
> 
> Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!



I've been so curious how these 2 styles compare!! I have medium selma in tile blue but like the sutton style better. I've been hoping Macy's would get medium Sutton in tile blue but so far only have small sutton. I might exchange my medium selma for small sutton now.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.
> 
> View attachment 3036603
> 
> View attachment 3036605
> 
> View attachment 3036608
> 
> View attachment 3036610
> 
> 
> Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!



Great pictures!!! I adore both of these....


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.
> 
> View attachment 3036603
> 
> View attachment 3036605
> 
> View attachment 3036608
> 
> View attachment 3036610
> 
> 
> Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!


Great bags!  I love the dark dune Selma AND the blush Sutton!


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.
> 
> View attachment 3036603
> 
> View attachment 3036605
> 
> View attachment 3036608
> 
> View attachment 3036610
> 
> 
> Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!



Whenever you have time could you do a comparison shot with blush sutton and raspberry Ava? Wondering about the size difference. To me the small sutton is the perfect size.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Whenever you have time could you do a comparison shot with blush sutton and raspberry Ava? Wondering about the size difference. To me the small sutton is the perfect size.




Sure I can try to take some detailed shots tonight, but here's a pic I took of my raspberry Ava with electric blue small sutton


----------



## _jssaa

Pinkalicious said:


> Sure I can try to take some detailed shots tonight, but here's a pic I took of my raspberry Ava with electric blue small sutton
> View attachment 3036888



If you could also add a pic of the medium selma strap compared to your ava strap it'll mean a lot! Really would love to know if it's the same (even better for me if it's longer than selma's!) TIA


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Small sutton and medium Selma seem to be very similar in size, no wonder I love small sutton! The wings on the Selma just go out a bit wider than the width of sutton.
> 
> View attachment 3036603
> 
> View attachment 3036605
> 
> View attachment 3036608
> 
> View attachment 3036610
> 
> 
> Lol and yes I've lost track of my collection too. So far I am keeping everything except blush Ava, she's on eBay. I have dd Selma, blossom Cindy, raspberry Ava, blush sutton, EB Hamilton, black jet set tote, peanut messenger and peanut Riley. And that's a wrap!



Wow Blush Sutton is really beautiful! 
Lovely pictures, you've captured the pink in Blush so well. I would defo keep small sutton.

You've got a fab collection there. A perfect variety of styles and colours!


----------



## Pinkalicious

_jssaa said:


> If you could also add a pic of the medium selma strap compared to your ava strap it'll mean a lot! Really would love to know if it's the same (even better for me if it's longer than selma's!) TIA



I'll try to get a pic up tmrw as I'm in bed but I am pretty sure selma strap is longer than the ava strap because I have to put ava on the longest setting for crossbody and for selma I put it on the shortest or maybe 2nd to shortest option and it's still longer than the ava strap at the shortest setting. I believe ava is meant to be a shoulder bag but it works crossbody for me perfectly at 5'3". So if you are on the shorter side ava can fit no problem crossbody! Medium ava and small ava straps are the same length, I measured them both.



DiamondsForever said:


> Wow Blush Sutton is really beautiful!
> Lovely pictures, you've captured the pink in Blush so well. I would defo keep small sutton.
> 
> You've got a fab collection there. A perfect variety of styles and colours!



Thank you! I am getting the replacement blush sutton tomorrow, I'm so excited. I am definitely keeping this one. I decided not to sell my blush ava and instead use my bank's return protection. That way I won't lose money by selling it and I can get back the full amount I paid. I always use my Chase Sapphire Preferred card because it covers things like this..if you made the purchase within 90 days and the seller won't accept the return they will reimburse you if you send in the item and receipt. I have no idea where the stuff they receive goes but it's pretty cool that I can get my money back!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## _jssaa

Pinkalicious said:


> I'll try to get a pic up tmrw as I'm in bed but I am pretty sure selma strap is longer than the ava strap because I have to put ava on the longest setting for crossbody and for selma I put it on the shortest or maybe 2nd to shortest option and it's still longer than the ava strap at the shortest setting. I believe ava is meant to be a shoulder bag but it works crossbody for me perfectly at 5'3". So if you are on the shorter side ava can fit no problem crossbody! Medium ava and small ava straps are the same length, I measured them both.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you for responding. That's disappointing to hear (for me) as I prefer longer strap. I thought the selma satchel straps were too short and prefer the messenger strap length. I can't wear selma satchel strap cross body as it sits way above my hips so I'm a bit worried that using an ava on one shoulder would sit too high as well.


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you! I am getting the replacement blush sutton tomorrow, I'm so excited. I am definitely keeping this one. I decided not to sell my blush ava and instead use my bank's return protection. That way I won't lose money by selling it and I can get back the full amount I paid. I always use my Chase Sapphire Preferred card because it covers things like this..if you made the purchase within 90 days and the seller won't accept the return they will reimburse you if you send in the item and receipt. I have no idea where the stuff they receive goes but it's pretty cool that I can get my money back!



Oh really? I also have chase and did not know that. That's awesome!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Oh really? I also have chase and did not know that. That's awesome!



Yeah also if a store advertises a lower price within a certain number of days there is also purchase protection where they reimburse you the difference, and I believe also if you lost something by theft or fraud. There are so many benefits to their credit cards, also travel protection, etc. American Express has similar policies that I've heard about


----------



## ubo22

_jssaa said:


> Thank you for responding. That's disappointing to hear (for me) as I prefer longer strap. I thought the selma satchel straps were too short and prefer the messenger strap length. I can't wear selma satchel strap cross body as it sits way above my hips so I'm a bit worried that using an ava on one shoulder would sit too high as well.


I finally received my leather hole punch and added two holes to each of my Selma shoulder straps and my Sutton shoulder strap  (as well as all of my belts) to make the straps longer (and my belts tighter).   I have large Selmas so don't expect to wear them crossbody, but having the longer length definitely helps.  I noticed that my Selmas and Sutton sit much better on my hip while on the shoulder now, and I do have the option (in an emergency) to wear them crossbody because the shoulder straps are finally long enough to do so.  I'm 5'11" tall, so this is a true feat for me with handbags.  I don't usually even use the shoulder strap with my Sutton, but am glad I have the option now to carry it crossbody when necessary.


----------



## TnC

ubo22 said:


> I finally received my leather hole punch and added two holes to each of my Selma shoulder straps and my Sutton shoulder strap  (as well as all of my belts) to make the straps longer (and my belts tighter).   I have large Selmas so don't expect to wear them crossbody, but having the longer length definitely helps.  I noticed that my Selmas and Sutton sit much better on my hip while on the shoulder now, and I do have the option (in an emergency) to wear them crossbody because the shoulder straps are finally long enough to do so.  I'm 5'11" tall, so this is a true feat for me with handbags.  I don't usually even use the shoulder strap with my Sutton, but am glad I have the option now to carry it crossbody when necessary.



Where did you get yours at? I was thinking of getting one as well.


----------



## ubo22

TnC said:


> Where did you get yours at? I was thinking of getting one as well.


I got my leather hole punch on eBay...so cheap, but it really works.  The holes look professionally punched and match the original holes perfectly.  Instead of the standard 5 holes, I now have 7 on each strap.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I got my leather hole punch on eBay...so cheap, but it really works.  The holes look professionally punched and match the original holes perfectly.  Instead of the standard 5 holes, I now have 7 on each strap.



Were you able to punch thru the leather yourself or had someone else do it?


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I finally received my leather hole punch and added two holes to each of my Selma shoulder straps and my Sutton shoulder strap  (as well as all of my belts) to make the straps longer (and my belts tighter).   I have large Selmas so don't expect to wear them crossbody, but having the longer length definitely helps.  I noticed that my Selmas and Sutton sit much better on my hip while on the shoulder now, and I do have the option (in an emergency) to wear them crossbody because the shoulder straps are finally long enough to do so.  I'm 5'11" tall, so this is a true feat for me with handbags.  I don't usually even use the shoulder strap with my Sutton, but am glad I have the option now to carry it crossbody when necessary.



Nice! Please upload the link! I need one for my purses and belts!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Were you able to punch thru the leather yourself or had someone else do it?


 
Yes.  I actually did it all myself.  At first it took some time figuring how to work the thing.  I got one with 6 different hole punch sizes so you can adjust it to fit the size hole you want.  It looks like a pair of pliers with a rotating hole punch mechanism.  You have to carefully measure the distance between the holes, mark the exact spot you want to punch, punch through both the front and back sides of the leather to get it to go through cleanly, and then carefully remove the excess fraying inside the hole.  I do this by re-punching carefully front and back until the excess leather comes out.  I discovered its works best on stiffer leather like my saffiano leather shoulder straps and more expensive leather belts.



melbo said:


> Nice! Please upload the link! I need one for my purses and belts!


 
This is similar to the one I bought.  They start around $6 and go up from there.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arrow-6-Siz...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51a4ba9b

Here's a picture of my luggage saffiano leather shoulder strap with the additional 2 holes.  It's at the newer longest setting.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Yes.  I actually did it all myself.  At first it took some time figuring how to work the thing.  I got one with 6 different hole punch sizes so you can adjust it to fit the size hole you want.  It looks like a pair of pliers with a rotating hole punch mechanism.  You have to carefully measure the distance between the holes, mark the exact spot you want to punch, punch through both the front and back sides of the leather to get it to go through cleanly, and then carefully remove the excess fraying inside the hole.  I do this by re-punching carefully front and back until the excess leather comes out.  I discovered its works best on stiffer leather like my saffiano leather shoulder straps and more expensive leather belts.
> 
> 
> 
> This is similar to the one I bought.  They start around $6 and go up from there.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arrow-6-Siz...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51a4ba9b
> 
> Here's a picture of my luggage saffiano leather shoulder strap with the additional 2 holes.  It's at the newer longest setting.



Thanks, very helpful and good to know we can adjust and do this ourselves.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Yes.  I actually did it all myself.  At first it took some time figuring how to work the thing.  I got one with 6 different hole punch sizes so you can adjust it to fit the size hole you want.  It looks like a pair of pliers with a rotating hole punch mechanism.  You have to carefully measure the distance between the holes, mark the exact spot you want to punch, punch through both the front and back sides of the leather to get it to go through cleanly, and then carefully remove the excess fraying inside the hole.  I do this by re-punching carefully front and back until the excess leather comes out.  I discovered its works best on stiffer leather like my saffiano leather shoulder straps and more expensive leather belts.
> 
> 
> 
> This is similar to the one I bought.  They start around $6 and go up from there.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arrow-6-Siz...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51a4ba9b
> 
> Here's a picture of my luggage saffiano leather shoulder strap with the additional 2 holes.  It's at the newer longest setting.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, very helpful and good to know we can adjust and do this ourselves.


 
I really enjoy it when I can fix things like this myself.  Saves time and money.  



melbo said:


> Thank you so much!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm having trouble deciding between blush Ava and blush small sutton. I tried them both on and the Ava just looks so cute on. Small sutton is also cute but it looks better on the crook of the elbow rather than with the shoulder strap or crossbody. 

My only gripe with Ava is the snap closure, it's a hassle for me to constantly make sure it's closed. So conflicted!!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm having trouble deciding between blush Ava and blush small sutton. I tried them both on and the Ava just looks so cute on. Small sutton is also cute but it looks better on the crook of the elbow rather than with the shoulder strap or crossbody.
> 
> My only gripe with Ava is the snap closure, it's a hassle for me to constantly make sure it's closed. So conflicted!!


The Sutton does look much better carried on the arm or handheld.  The Ava looks cute cross-body or on the shoulder.  Good luck with your choice.


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm having trouble deciding between blush Ava and blush small sutton. I tried them both on and the Ava just looks so cute on. Small sutton is also cute but it looks better on the crook of the elbow rather than with the shoulder strap or crossbody.
> 
> My only gripe with Ava is the snap closure, it's a hassle for me to constantly make sure it's closed. So conflicted!!


 
I think you should keep blush Sutton since you already have an ava. I personally think the Sutton looks great when using the long straps. I use mine as a crossbody often especially chasing after my toddler boys. I do like Ava but I love Sutton more


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I think you should keep blush Sutton since you already have an ava. I personally think the Sutton looks great when using the long straps. I use mine as a crossbody often especially chasing after my toddler boys. I do like Ava but I love Sutton more




Thanks so much for the input!!! I was thinking the same thing. Do you have a small or medium sutton?


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks so much for the input!!! I was thinking the same thing. Do you have a small or medium sutton?



I have the small sutton. It's a perfect size for me. It was my very first MK.


----------



## keishapie1973

TnC said:


> I think you should keep blush Sutton since you already have an ava. I personally think the Sutton looks great when using the long straps. I use mine as a crossbody often especially chasing after my toddler boys. I do like Ava but I love Sutton more




+1 [emoji3]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I stiller love it to bits!



Pretty in Pink and perfect for the occasion! So much beauty in this picture &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Pretty in Pink and perfect for the occasion! So much beauty in this picture &#128151;&#128151;


Thank you! It's  my house and garden in the background.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!


*waves to Norway*  That's a breathtaking tote! Love the photo - really impressed by it.

Enjoy your new MK!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!



love everything about this picture! The bag, flowers, scenery..lovely


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> love everything about this picture! The bag, flowers, scenery..lovely



Thank you&#128516;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

TotallyTaupe said:


> *waves to Norway*  That's a breathtaking tote! Love the photo - really impressed by it.
> 
> Enjoy your new MK!



Thank you&#128516;! This is actually my first MK, bought it last year and have about nine MK bags now.  Still, this is the bag that makes my heart skip a beat. Love it so much!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you&#128516;! This is actually my first MK, bought it last year and have about nine MK bags now.  Still, this is the bag that makes my heart skip a beat. Love it so much!



uh oh, don't let PP messenger hear that... Are you still using her a lot?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!


So pretty...and so are the flowers!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> uh oh, don't let PP messenger hear that... Are you still using her a lot?



Hehe...oh yes, but for different occasions&#128516;. Still love her as well! Used her only last week with my white summerdress, short jeans jacket, Fulton shoes and holzweiler scarf in pink and brown.  Perfect!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty...and so are the flowers!



Thank you&#128522;! My whole garden has flowers in white, pink, and purple only. I love these delicate colors.


----------



## MrsS5991

how do i post a pic?


----------



## MrsS5991

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!


what a beautiful picture


----------



## MDT

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!



Everything about this picture is gorgeous! The pink! The flowers! OMG!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MDT said:


> Everything about this picture is gorgeous! The pink! The flowers! OMG!



Thank you so much&#128516;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MrsS5991 said:


> what a beautiful picture



You're so kind&#128516;, Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia out for a spin today! It's Midsummers Eve here in Norway today, so I had to get some fresh flowers!  This was my very first MK bag, and I still love her to bits!


How did I miss this gorgeous picture of your summer flowers, jet set, and beautiful home in the background?  Lovely!


----------



## prettywoman36

Hi , any one have any deep pink bags ?? Can I see some pics , thanks


----------



## MKbaglover

prettywoman36 said:


> Hi , any one have any deep pink bags ?? Can I see some pics , thanks




Here is my deep pink large Selma, lighting wasn't great, I will take one tomorrow too and post if it looks better.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Do you girls think that Blush is a seasonal colour or will it still be around for autumn?  I know I'm a bit obsessed but keep thinking I'd like another style in this colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Do you girls think that Blush is a seasonal colour or will it still be around for autumn?  I know I'm a bit obsessed but keep thinking I'd like another style in this colour!




I think it's a seasonal color. I'm expecting some really good deals on this color in a couple months.....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Do you girls think that Blush is a seasonal colour or will it still be around for autumn?  I know I'm a bit obsessed but keep thinking I'd like another style in this colour!


Definitely seasonal.  MK only made a few, smaller bags in this color for the spring/summer.


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> I think it's a seasonal color. I'm expecting some really good deals on this color in a couple months.....[emoji3]





ubo22 said:


> Definitely seasonal.  MK only made a few, smaller bags in this color for the spring/summer.



Probably now or never for more Blush! Keishapie, are you planning a purchase too?  I am keen on a jet set tote or jet set crossbody...


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Probably now or never for more Blush! Keishapie, are you planning a purchase too?  I am keen on a jet set tote or jet set crossbody...



I am completely bag content, until Fall.  However, if some great deals pop up for blush, I will be seriously tempted. I love the color.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_e25zSVWRRI

Blossom Selma Review on YouTube that I found this morning


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_e25zSVWRRI
> 
> 
> 
> Blossom Selma Review on YouTube that I found this morning




Thanks!!! I stalk YouTube so I saw this a couple days ago. It is really pretty.....[emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_e25zSVWRRI
> 
> Blossom Selma Review on YouTube that I found this morning


Blossom is such a pretty shade of pink.  Great YouTube video find!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

I just bought a large Sutton in blossom and I'm in love! But can I carry it in the fall/winter? Is it strictly a spring/summer color? I think the combo of the blossom and gold hardware is stunning! Help me ladies!


----------



## ubo22

J3nnif3r8 said:


> I just bought a large Sutton in blossom and I'm in love! But can I carry it in the fall/winter? Is it strictly a spring/summer color? I think the combo of the blossom and gold hardware is stunning! Help me ladies!


Yes, you can wear blossom in the fall/winter.  It would look great with all greys (especially lighter greys like pearl grey), creams, beiges, and taupes.  It would also be a nice pop of color against black and lighter or medium toned blues (especially powder blue which has some grey in it).  And I've always loved pink and green (lighter or medium toned greens) together...that could be a nice combination, too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Yes, you can wear blossom in the fall/winter.  It would look great with all greys (especially lighter greys like pearl grey), creams, beiges, and taupes.  It would also be a nice pop of color against black and lighter or medium toned blues (especially powder blue which has some grey in it).  And I've always loved pink and green (lighter or medium toned greens) together...that could be a nice combination, too.



Ubo hon, I love the idea of all these combos!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Ubo hon, I love the idea of all these combos!


Blossom is such a pretty baby pink that would look awesome in the winter if your wardrobe veers toward the lighter color shades.  I envy people who stick with lighter color shades in the winter.  It's so refreshing as opposed to wearing all black all the time.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Blossom is such a pretty baby pink that would look awesome in the winter if your wardrobe veers toward the lighter color shades.  I envy people who stick with lighter color shades in the winter.  It's so refreshing as opposed to wearing all black all the time.



I have Blossom coloured hat, leather gloves and scarf. Totally my favs, brighten up my black coats. I know what you mean!


----------



## inlovewbags

Just got this baby today!  medium Grayson in blossom.. I am in love!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

DiamondsForever said:


> I have Blossom coloured hat, leather gloves and scarf. Totally my favs, brighten up my black coats. I know what you mean!


 
Thank you ladies! I'm glad you agree, especially since I bought matching accessories at the outlet store yesterday: cosmetic bag, wallet, card holder... I'm excited! I'll post pics!


----------



## tflowers921

inlovewbags said:


> Just got this baby today!  medium Grayson in blossom.. I am in love!




This is awesome!!! Where did you get it??? I've never seen it!


----------



## inlovewbags

tflowers921 said:


> This is awesome!!! Where did you get it??? I've never seen it!



They are currently in the outlets.. I had not seen this bag either!.. wasn't planning on purchasing anything but I couldnt come home without it!  they have many colors in the leather..oh! and I also just saw one on eBay for $219 ! Its the last one!


----------



## tflowers921

inlovewbags said:


> They are currently in the outlets.. I had not seen this bag either!.. wasn't planning on purchasing anything but I couldnt come home without it!  they have many colors in the leather..oh! and I also just saw one on eBay for $219 ! Its the last one!




I'll check it out! Thanks & congrats!


----------



## Heyjade__

MKbaglover said:


> Here is my deep pink large Selma, lighting wasn't great, I will take one tomorrow too and post if it looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046457




I have the same one! I just got it and I love it [emoji1]


----------



## MKbaglover

Heyjade__ said:


> I have the same one! I just got it and I love it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057156


Congratulations!!
This colour is beautiful in the sun, it is a great bag that works all year round!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Blush Ava, Blossom and Pale Pink WOC


----------



## ubo22

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 3057279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057281
> 
> 
> Blush Ava, Blossom and Pale Pink WOC


This is the best picture of these three colors together I've seen so far!  Gorgeous!


----------



## sunblock

Dusty rose medium selma this pic is actually more true of the colour


----------



## Heyjade__

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 3057279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057281
> 
> 
> Blush Ava, Blossom and Pale Pink WOC




OMG they are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Heyjade__

sunblock said:


> Dusty rose medium selma this pic is actually more true of the colour




I love the color, it's definitely on my wish list!


----------



## DiamondsForever

J3nnif3r8 said:


> I just bought a large Sutton in blossom and I'm in love! But can I carry it in the fall/winter? Is it strictly a spring/summer color? I think the combo of the blossom and gold hardware is stunning! Help me ladies!





loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 3057279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057281
> 
> 
> Blush Ava, Blossom and Pale Pink WOC



Omg did these all come today?  fabulous! Love them all.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

sunblock said:


> Dusty rose medium selma this pic is actually more true of the colour


 Where did you find this? I'm dying over the color!


----------



## sunblock

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Where did you find this? I'm dying over the color!



Its from selfridges website.... www.selfridges.com


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Thanks ladies although I haven't really had the chance to use the Ava and pale pink WOC (the blossom WOC is a bday gift for my sister). The first pic is the closest representation of the colour blush IMO. Hopefully this will help some of the ladies make up their minds about which colour to get &#128515;


----------



## MeandMK4ever

loveatfirstshop said:


> View attachment 3057279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057281
> 
> 
> Blush Ava, Blossom and Pale Pink WOC


What kind of wallets are these ? Thanks


----------



## loveatfirstshop

sunblock said:


> Dusty rose medium selma this pic is actually more true of the colour



What a beauty! Is this colour new for fall?


----------



## loveatfirstshop

It's the Jet Set Travel LG Phone  crossbody according to the tag. HTH


----------



## loveatfirstshop

MeandMK4ever said:


> What kind of wallets are these ? Thanks



According to the tag it's the Jet Set Travel LG Phone Crossbody, aka wallet on chain. It has 5 card slots, a zippered pocket, a compartment for your phone (iphone6 fits perfect) and a back pocket.


----------



## cny1941

sunblock said:


> Dusty rose medium selma this pic is actually more true of the colour




So pretty. Can't wait to see this color irl.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Yey finally my first pink bag, large Selma in deep pink with shw. So pleased to finally be in the pink club.


----------



## melissatrv

trefusisgirl said:


> Yey finally my first pink bag, large Selma in deep pink with shw. So pleased to finally be in the pink club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067700




Welcome to the club.  Deep pink is such an awesome color, I have a Sutton in this and absolutely love it


----------



## classypeach

Love this thread! Inspired me to order these two beauties! Can't wait for their arrival! [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Voodoo

trefusisgirl said:


> Yey finally my first pink bag, large Selma in deep pink with shw. So pleased to finally be in the pink club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067700



Beautiful!!! And they look so pretty together, too!


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Yey finally my first pink bag, large Selma in deep pink with shw. So pleased to finally be in the pink club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067700



Both of your Selma's are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

classypeach said:


> Love this thread! Inspired me to order these two beauties! Can't wait for their arrival! [emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071335
> View attachment 3071336



Beautiful!!!! I love fuschia......


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Yey finally my first pink bag, large Selma in deep pink with shw. So pleased to finally be in the pink club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067700



Wow the deep pink looks so nice in saffiano selma!   I have the quilted deep pink and the shades look so different.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Wow the deep pink looks so nice in saffiano selma!   I have the quilted deep pink and the shades look so different.




It's amazing how there are so many different shades of pink there are as well and how different they are.  It's same with blue i have a sapphire laptop sleeve and an electric blue selma and the sapphire has black undertones so it is almost same shade but different.

I guess it is the different leathers that make our deep pinks look different. Proves u could easily have same bag same shade in a collection but with different leathers.


----------



## melissatrv

Here is my Dusty Rose Sutton modeled by the MK Sales Assoc


----------



## B_girl_

Finally got my pink book bag! In love  it's a Macy's exclusive


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3081409
> 
> 
> Finally got my pink book bag! In love  it's a Macy's exclusive



This is hot!!!


----------



## Jess2003

I adore softer pinks, not neon or bright pinks. The blush pinks and dusty roses or even pink champagne colored ones. I wear soft pinks year round but I don't know how I would style bright pinks! Definitely cute, just not my thing


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Here is my Dusty Rose Sutton modeled by the MK Sales Assoc



Saw this purse this evening such a pretty color


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Saw this purse this evening such a pretty color


 

Yes it is!  I meant to say Dusty Rose Dillon not Sutton.   Saw the studded Selma in Dusty Rose too.  Ended up buying the Tulip Selma.  I love my pinks.  Though I will be kicking myself when Macys or Lord and Taylor has them on sale in a month!


----------



## melissatrv

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3081409
> 
> 
> Finally got my pink book bag! In love  it's a Macy's exclusive




Oooh me likey!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Medium Selma in Tulip


----------



## neonbright

I got this one last year at Hilton Head Outlet, I haven't carried it this summer, but I may for a few days.


----------



## laurelenas

TiffanyS88 said:


> I have a Fuchsia Selma that I love using in the Fall/ Winter. Such a nice pop of color with black or grey outfits. During the Summer I find that Fuchsia looks very pretty with Lime green, animal print, florals, & really anything. To me a pink bag is a must have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carry this bag a good bit, but always seem to forget to take pics.




Love it!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Blossom Susannah sitting pretty... Not sure why the pictures upload sideways on TPF sometimes.


----------



## keishapie1973

Muddzdirt said:


> Blossom Susannah sitting pretty... Not sure why the pictures upload sideways on TPF sometimes.




Pretty!!! Picture is upright on my screen....[emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

Muddzdirt said:


> Blossom Susannah sitting pretty... Not sure why the pictures upload sideways on TPF sometimes.




Love this bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Muddzdirt said:


> Blossom Susannah sitting pretty... Not sure why the pictures upload sideways on TPF sometimes.




Is this bag lamb?


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> Blossom Susannah sitting pretty... Not sure why the pictures upload sideways on TPF sometimes.



Another beauty from your collection! Love to see picts of your whole collection!


----------



## MKbaglover

Muddzdirt said:


> Blossom Susannah sitting pretty... Not sure why the pictures upload sideways on TPF sometimes.


I love this colour and it looks great in this bag- very pretty!


----------



## yenaj

sunblock said:


> Dusty rose medium selma this pic is actually more true of the colour




Omg!!!! So pretty


----------



## Bellepedia

Oo mm ggg.. This dusty rose color is killing me.. Im having issues with self control now..

Congrats for that beeaaautiful bag...


----------



## lcaddict

DiamondsForever said:


> Do you girls think that Blush is a seasonal colour or will it still be around for autumn?  I know I'm a bit obsessed but keep thinking I'd like another style in this colour!




A lot of summer colors are on sale now. But Blossom is still full-price. Do you guys think it's going to be continued into the fall/winter?


----------



## DiamondsForever

lcaddict said:


> A lot of summer colors are on sale now. But Blossom is still full-price. Do you guys think it's going to be continued into the fall/winter?



Hmm.. Not sure? I suppose it's technically still summer at the moment and Blossom came out a bit later, than say Blush or Pale Pink / Pale Blue, so maybe it will go on sale a bit later when we're actually in autumn?


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Hmm.. Not sure? I suppose it's technically still summer at the moment and Blossom came out a bit later, than say Blush or Pale Pink / Pale Blue, so maybe it will go on sale a bit later when we're actually in autumn?


+1
I think sales on blossom are coming in the early fall.


----------



## lcaddict

I'm debating between the blossom and pale pink medium Selma. The pale pink looks more like coral online. Does anyone have pics of them side by side?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pale pink isn't really coral, more like a brighter Pale pink shade. 

Blossom is more of a true baby pink.


----------



## ubo22

lcaddict said:


> I'm debating between the blossom and pale pink medium Selma. The pale pink looks more like coral online. Does anyone have pics of them side by side?


Take a look at post #948 in this thread by loveatfirstshop.  She shows blush, blossom, and pale pink right next to each other.


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Take a look at post #948 in this thread by loveatfirstshop.  She shows blush, blossom, and pale pink right next to each other.




At first I was certain I would love pale pink from seeing it online and when I saw it in the store the color didn't really win me over! I'm just not a huge fan of it, it's pretty! Just not for me I suppose. Your really need to see it in person I think to make your decision that's what I did  Blossom to this day is my favorite color from MK, I just bought another blossom the other day, I'm just addicted to it  best of luck!


----------



## B_girl_

lcaddict said:


> I'm debating between the blossom and pale pink medium Selma. The pale pink looks more like coral online. Does anyone have pics of them side by side?




I'm sorry I meant to quote you instead with my response!


----------



## B_girl_

lcaddict said:


> I'm debating between the blossom and pale pink medium Selma. The pale pink looks more like coral online. Does anyone have pics of them side by side?








My pale pink wallet vs blossom


----------



## DiamondsForever

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3093872
> 
> 
> 
> My pale pink wallet vs blossom



 fabulous photo!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Pale pink is my absolute favorite Selma I love that it's a baby pink but still a saturated color if that makes sense.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Sarah03 said:


> Is this bag lamb?



Hello there! Yes, it is. Super soft...


----------



## Sarah03

Muddzdirt said:


> Hello there! Yes, it is. Super soft...




Oh my. I was admiring the black one in Macy's yesterday. I just might need this pretty bag!


----------



## MkLover209

I'm on the hunt for a pink purse as we speak! lol All my bags are beige or black  I need color in my life asap.


----------



## melissatrv

MkLover209 said:


> I'm on the hunt for a pink purse as we speak! lol All my bags are beige or black  I need color in my life asap.



You are in luck.....in addition to pale pink and blossom which you can probably get good deals on right now, for fall MK has come out with Dusty Rose and Tulip colors


----------



## ubo22

MkLover209 said:


> I'm on the hunt for a pink purse as we speak! lol All my bags are beige or black  I need color in my life asap.


 


melissatrv said:


> You are in luck.....in addition to pale pink and blossom which you can probably get good deals on right now, for fall MK has come out with Dusty Rose and Tulip colors


And don't forget fuschia and raspberry!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MkLover209 said:


> I'm on the hunt for a pink purse as we speak! lol All my bags are beige or black  I need color in my life asap.





melissatrv said:


> You are in luck.....in addition to pale pink and blossom which you can probably get good deals on right now, for fall MK has come out with Dusty Rose and Tulip colors





ubo22 said:


> And don't forget fuschia and raspberry!



And Blush


----------



## melissatrv

ubo22 said:


> And don't forget fuschia and raspberry!


 


DiamondsForever said:


> And Blush




Yes and yes!  It is a pink lover's paradise out there for MK bags right now!


----------



## Suz82

Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware&#128150;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware&#128150;



Happy Birthday! Love Raspberry & SHW. Such a pretty combo. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

Suz82 said:


> Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware[emoji178]




Happy Birthday!  Your new wallet looks great with your Selma!  The quilted leather is so pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware&#55357;&#56470;


So pretty against the Selma! and Happy B-day!


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Suz82 said:


> Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware&#128150;



Love your wallet! Happy Bday !


----------



## fieldsinspring

Outlet Hamilton in blossom


----------



## TnC

fieldsinspring said:


> Outlet Hamilton in blossom



I love blossom! Such a pretty baby pink!


----------



## Suz82

My new pink baby came in the mail &#128525; mini colour block Selma messenger &#128150;


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> My new pink baby came in the mail &#128525; mini colour block Selma messenger &#128150;





Suz82 said:


> Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware&#128150;



Beautiful pink colours, hope you had a nice birthday!


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful pink colours, hope you had a nice birthday!




I had a brilliant day thanks x


----------



## Tasysam

You can wear pink with anything!! I love MK raspberry colour


----------



## MKbaglover

My new bargain!  My husband just came back from New York with the Bedford Messenger!  It was 25% then 30% off!  It worked out about £75, the same bag and colour is £195 in House of Fraser.  I am very happy, I wanted a soft leather crossbody for my holiday and he surprised me with this!  It is raspberry, very vibrant!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> My new bargain!  My husband just came back from New York with the Bedford Messenger!  It was 25% then 30% off!  It worked out about £75, the same bag and colour is £195 in House of Fraser.  I am very happy, I wanted a soft leather crossbody for my holiday and he surprised me with this!  It is raspberry, very vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105364




Wow that is gorgeous it looks so soft leather wise and the colour is so bright and cheerful.  Bet he has banked lots of brownie points with this one.  That is an amazing deal as well.  Congrats.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Ok so it's not a pink bag ( that's coming in the mail) but it's pink! A birthday gift to myself for tomorrow, jet set continental purse/wallet in raspberry with silver hardware[emoji178]







Suz82 said:


> My new pink baby came in the mail [emoji7] mini colour block Selma messenger [emoji178]




Lol ur collection is growing rather quickly.  Birthday wishes to you.

Where did you get that gorgeous wallet from?  The bag is so cute.  I sometimes wish that I didn't hump round so much stuff but the smallest I can go is the medium.

Wonder what ur next purchase will be, anything specific on your list?


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> My new bargain!  My husband just came back from New York with the Bedford Messenger!  It was 25% then 30% off!  It worked out about £75, the same bag and colour is £195 in House of Fraser.  I am very happy, I wanted a soft leather crossbody for my holiday and he surprised me with this!  It is raspberry, very vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105364



MKBaglover that is just lovely! Your hubby is so great, did he choose it himself? What a bargain!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol ur collection is growing rather quickly.  Birthday wishes to you.
> 
> Where did you get that gorgeous wallet from?  The bag is so cute.  I sometimes wish that I didn't hump round so much stuff but the smallest I can go is the medium.
> 
> Wonder what ur next purchase will be, anything specific on your list?




Thankyou for the birthday wishes [emoji4] 

I got the purse off a lady on eBay, by the looks of things she has recently been in the states and took advantage of Macy's sale [emoji1] worked out same price from her as it would delivered and customs paid from Macy's so I was pretty pleased. It came with Macy's tags and gift receipt which I though was good.

I think I have to sit on my hands but I can't get a vibrant blue messenger out of my mind so that's next  ssshh don't tell the hubby [emoji23]

The mini bag will be just for summer days out when I only take cash and phone, tmresr will be in the baby bag [emoji6]


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow that is gorgeous it looks so soft leather wise and the colour is so bright and cheerful.  Bet he has banked lots of brownie points with this one.  That is an amazing deal as well.  Congrats.





DiamondsForever said:


> MKBaglover that is just lovely! Your hubby is so great, did he choose it himself? What a bargain!



Thank you!  He has earned a lot of brownie points as he just given me another surprise present and he did choose this other one all by himself (I will be posting in the Riley thread when I finish this!).  As for this purchase he knew I wanted a soft leather crossbody and I had showed him a picture of this bag in electric blue before he went.  They sold out of that colour so he got this instead.  I wasn't expecting either bag but I was hopeful for a crossbody bargain!  I was not expecting my main present!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!  He has earned a lot of brownie points as he just given me another surprise present and he did choose this other one all by himself (I will be posting in the Riley thread when I finish this!).  As for this purchase he knew I wanted a soft leather crossbody and I had showed him a picture of this bag in electric blue before he went.  They sold out of that colour so he got this instead.  I wasn't expecting either bag but I was hopeful for a crossbody bargain!  I was not expecting my main present!




Wow he got you a riley as well tres tres jealous!  I want one!   Am off to look on the riley thread to drool.


----------



## laurelenas

I finally have my pink bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111957



Congratulations,  gorgeous color!


----------



## Suz82

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111957




Ah it so pretty [emoji178]


----------



## Hollywood H

That pink colour is so gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just spied large Blush Selma in Selfridges! Not that I need another Blush bag but it exists and its a beauty.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I just spied large Blush Selma in Selfridges! Not that I need another Blush bag but it exists and its a beauty.




Ooh bet it was pretty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh bet it was pretty!



It was gorgeous! I loved the soft Bedford messenger bag in Dusty Rose. And saw quilted Cindy's in DR and Black with SHW! Just gorgeous. Will post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> It was gorgeous! I loved the soft Bedford messenger bag in Dusty Rose. And saw quilted Cindy's in DR and Black with SHW! Just gorgeous. Will post some pics when I get home.




Look forward to them, hope you had a great shopping trip


----------



## melbo

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111957



Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> It was gorgeous! I loved the soft Bedford messenger bag in Dusty Rose. And saw quilted Cindy's in DR and Black with SHW! Just gorgeous. Will post some pics when I get home.




Love the sound of the pinks here, look forward to seeing the blush selma and the bedford in dusty rose.

Was it just a look only trip, or have u bought yourself anything nice?


----------



## laurelenas

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations,  gorgeous color!







Suz82 said:


> Ah it so pretty [emoji178]







melbo said:


> Very pretty, congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Love the sound of the pinks here, look forward to seeing the blush selma and the bedford in dusty rose.
> 
> Was it just a look only trip, or have u bought yourself anything nice?



Sadly it turned out to be a look only trip this time as they didn't have what I really wanted... I'm saving for my autumn trip to the US where I suspect I'll find a few things to bring back. I got one of my Tiffany bracelets cleaned for free in Selfridges which pleased me! And the theatre was very good.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Sadly it turned out to be a look only trip this time as they didn't have what I really wanted... I'm saving for my autumn trip to the US where I suspect I'll find a few things to bring back. I got one of my Tiffany bracelets cleaned for free in Selfridges which pleased me! And the theatre was very good.




Wow you have much more restraint than me, well done you.  I haven't been up to London for years as my hubby is from Edinburgh so I tend to go there where there are amazing shops and next time we go I am going to kors as I didn't even realise they had a store there!  I usually do selfridges, Jenners, John Lewis and Mulberry and could buy loads in every one of them! they also have some good secondhand designer stores.

That's good them cleaning it for free.  Almost unheard of these days!

What show did you see?

Lucky you an autumn trip to the US, all those choices much more available in more stores there.x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Sadly it turned out to be a look only trip this time as they didn't have what I really wanted... I'm saving for my autumn trip to the US where I suspect I'll find a few things to bring back. I got one of my Tiffany bracelets cleaned for free in Selfridges which pleased me! And the theatre was very good.




You did right to not buy of its not 100% love or an amazing deal you can't refuse. Lucky you off to the U.S.!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> You did right to not buy of its not 100% love or an amazing deal you can't refuse. Lucky you off to the U.S.!





trefusisgirl said:


> Wow you have much more restraint than me, well done you.  I haven't been up to London for years as my hubby is from Edinburgh so I tend to go there where there are amazing shops and next time we go I am going to kors as I didn't even realise they had a store there!  I usually do selfridges, Jenners, John Lewis and Mulberry and could buy loads in every one of them! they also have some good secondhand designer stores.
> 
> That's good them cleaning it for free.  Almost unheard of these days!
> 
> What show did you see?
> 
> Lucky you an autumn trip to the US, all those choices much more available in more stores there.x



You've got to love Tiffany for customer service! We saw Hamlet with Benedict Cumberbatch. He was excellent ( and quite fit...) :giggles:

Ooh please get some spy pics next time your in Edinburgh! Ive only been once for the festival, the shopping sounds fantastic! Have you been to TK Maxx lately? My local ones don't have any Kors, been looking!

Looking forward to hitting the shops in Miami. DH is v.good, always includes plenty of shopping time when we go to the US, although it's not really his thing.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> You've got to love Tiffany for customer service! We saw Hamlet with Benedict Cumberbatch. He was excellent ( and quite fit...) :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh please get some spy pics next time your in Edinburgh! Ive only been once for the festival, the shopping sounds fantastic! Have you been to TK Maxx lately? My local ones don't have any Kors, been looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hitting the shops in Miami. DH is v.good, always includes plenty of shopping time when we go to the US, although it's not really his thing.




Oh my I am sooooo jealous of u right now.  I so want to see hamlet with the clever Benedict.  The critics have been quite horrid about it as it is trying to modern it up.  What do they know!  They say he's excellent then slate the rest of it!  He is a fantastic actor but he would I am sure be the first to acknowledge that it takes a whole cast to make a play a success.  

Yes Edinburgh is fab for shopping and much less frantic than London, I love it when we go.  We went up for the festival last year and saw some great shows.  The atmosphere during festival time is just such a great vibe.  I'd be quite happy to move there, sadly ties keep me in
cornwall, but it is a one day aim.  So much to do and see.

Went in to TK Maxx today and got a Cynthia. They had a few new bits, been so lucky with what I have bought in there as has suz182 she got a lovely black quilted
Selma which I have never seen in our branch.

Miami, sun, sea and shopping who can ask for more.  my DH is a kors enabler.  Whilst I was looking at bags in TK earlier he was hunting through the purses.  He found some, but none I wanted to buy.  He should be discouraging me
really lol.x


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh my I am sooooo jealous of u right now.  I so want to see hamlet with the clever Benedict.  The critics have been quite horrid about it as it is trying to modern it up.  What do they know!  They say he's excellent then slate the rest of it!  He is a fantastic actor but he would I am sure be the first to acknowledge that it takes a whole cast to make a play a success.
> 
> Yes Edinburgh is fab for shopping and much less frantic than London, I love it when we go.  We went up for the festival last year and saw some great shows.  The atmosphere during festival time is just such a great vibe.  I'd be quite happy to move there, sadly ties keep me in
> cornwall, but it is a one day aim.  So much to do and see.
> 
> Went in to TK Maxx today and got a Cynthia. They had a few new bits, been so lucky with what I have bought in there as has suz182 she got a lovely black quilted
> Selma which I have never seen in our branch.
> 
> Miami, sun, sea and shopping who can ask for more.  my DH is a kors enabler.  Whilst I was looking at bags in TK earlier he was hunting through the purses.  He found some, but none I wanted to buy.  He should be discouraging me
> really lol.x




Rooting for MK with you? I'd say marry him if you hadn't ready... He's a Keeper [emoji3]

I need to stalk another tk Maxx as mine hasn't had much stock change this week, I would normally only go in once a month but since I found my Selma I have made it a point to go more! [emoji1]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Rooting for MK with you? I'd say marry him if you hadn't ready... He's a Keeper [emoji3]
> 
> I need to stalk another tk Maxx as mine hasn't had much stock change this week, I would normally only go in once a month but since I found my Selma I have made it a point to go more! [emoji1]




Married 20 years next year, I knew he was a keeper when I met him and although we have had rough times, I love him deeply and he will do anything for me, which includes rumaging in TK Maxx even though he hates going in there.  

I go in at least once a week, although I am trying not to! But if I have cause to be in town then well you just have to don't you lol.

Your lucky to have the option, we only really have one big branch in Cornwall, there is a really small store in the town where my work is based but I never go in there as hubby did and said they just have one row of bags so it isn't worth it.

Off to Dorset in October and they have a huge shop in either Weymouth or Poole so I may stop by and see what offerings they have.  When I say "may," I mean "I will," let's be honest there is no may about it.  We are going with my bestie and her family and she fails to understand my addiction so that can be the day they take their 3 year old to peppa pig world as strangly I don't want to go!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Married 20 years next year, I knew he was a keeper when I met him and although we have had rough times, I love him deeply and he will do anything for me, which includes rumaging in TK Maxx even though he hates going in there.
> 
> I go in at least once a week, although I am trying not to! But if I have cause to be in town then well you just have to don't you lol.
> 
> Your lucky to have the option, we only really have one big branch in Cornwall, there is a really small store in the town where my work is based but I never go in there as hubby did and said they just have one row of bags so it isn't worth it.
> 
> Off to Dorset in October and they have a huge shop in either Weymouth or Poole so I may stop by and see what offerings they have.  When I say "may," I mean "I will," let's be honest there is no may about it.  We are going with my bestie and her family and she fails to understand my addiction so that can be the day they take their 3 year old to peppa pig world as strangly I don't want to go!




Oh that is a shame, there's one in my town on a retail park so it's even more tempting as I don't have the hassle of town parking and it really is only 5 minutes drive in the car [emoji15] the next city has two! Again one on a retail park and one in the center. Hopefully you will get lucky when you go, if it's meant to be it will be. I went to Manchester the week before and they had a gorgeous medium sized black quilted purse, would have matched my bag gorgeous but having just bought the pink jet set I put it back, kicking myself now though but there wasn't a bag to be had! X


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> I  pink handbags! Like think they are so cute on the shelves! Adore them in photos!
> 
> But I do not own one... don't think I ever have. I've always worried about their versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink bag owners how do you match with outfits?
> 
> What colors do you think look best with that big of a pop of color?
> 
> Do you wear your bright pink all year round?
> 
> I'd LOVE to see pics or your pink bags in action!



Hey bellevie0891, just noticed you haven't been on the MK forum for a while. I'm missing your MK family photos. What are you up to lately?


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Hey bellevie0891, just noticed you haven't been on the MK forum for a while. I'm missing your MK family photos. What are you up to lately?




Been working my butt off &#128579;&#128578;&#128579; 

thanks for checking in on me. Hope your new year is going well!!

I need to post new pics soon! I've gotten a couple new items and I'm in the process of selling a couple to make room for something new [emoji41]


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> Been working my butt off &#128579;&#128578;&#128579;
> 
> thanks for checking in on me. Hope your new year is going well!!
> 
> I need to post new pics soon! I've gotten a couple new items and I'm in the process of selling a couple to make room for something new [emoji41]



Glad to see you back on the forum. Please post your new items....


----------



## Apelila

Pink Bags...I only have 3 Michael Kors Sutton, Kate Spade, Prada they all in pastel pink&#128091;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hi All,  It has been a long time since I purchased a new MK bag.  I went to the outlet to say hi to my SA and came home with the pretty Saffiano Med. MK Studded satchel in fuschia  pink.  I can't resist a PINK bag.  I keep trying to wear black bags and I keep coming back to my pink ones.   DianaP


----------



## ubo22

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi All,  It has been a long time since I purchased a new MK bag.  I went to the outlet to say hi to my SA and came home with the pretty Saffiano Med. MK Studded satchel in fuschia  pink.  I can't resist a PINK bag.  I keep trying to wear black bags and I keep coming back to my pink ones.   DianaP


Pretty in pink!  I love the other bags in the background, too.  Great collection!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ubo22 said:


> Pretty in pink!  I love the other bags in the background, too.  Great collection!


    Thank you


----------



## andral5

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi All,  It has been a long time since I purchased a new MK bag.  I went to the outlet to say hi to my SA and came home with the pretty Saffiano Med. MK Studded satchel in fuschia  pink.  I can't resist a PINK bag.  I keep trying to wear black bags and I keep coming back to my pink ones.   DianaP



You and Lisa Vanderpump 
I don't like wearing pink a lot by I must admit I love the look of aome of them. Your display is also awesome.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi All,  It has been a long time since I purchased a new MK bag.  I went to the outlet to say hi to my SA and came home with the pretty Saffiano Med. MK Studded satchel in fuschia  pink.  I can't resist a PINK bag.  I keep trying to wear black bags and I keep coming back to my pink ones.   DianaP



Gorgeous bag
I love all the pink accents in the background! What pink bag is in the background on the right? It's a lovely shade of pink!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous bag
> I love all the pink accents in the background! What pink bag is in the background on the right? It's a lovely shade of pink!


 
Hi, The satchel on the right is a Dooney and Bourke Florentine violet small satchel.   Thank you for asking.


----------



## lvlouis

Mini bag! Love it!!


----------



## MissLaRose

Girls, do anybody know where I can find the Small Sutton in Ballet Pink Metallic?


----------



## Ness7386

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi All,  It has been a long time since I purchased a new MK bag.  I went to the outlet to say hi to my SA and came home with the pretty Saffiano Med. MK Studded satchel in fuschia  pink.  I can't resist a PINK bag.  I keep trying to wear black bags and I keep coming back to my pink ones.   DianaP


I went to the outlet this weekend and came home with the same bag!  Don't you just love Pink!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm out shopping with my mum, just spotted a large Selma in Ballet with SHW! 

Also pink coin purses everywhere. Can't decide between normal or Sparkly ballet.. !


----------



## bellevie0891

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm out shopping with my mum, just spotted a large Selma in Ballet with SHW!
> 
> Also pink coin purses everywhere. Can't decide between normal or Sparkly ballet.. !



Sparkly! I think it really gives something extra


----------



## DiamondsForever

bellevie0891 said:


> Sparkly! I think it really gives something extra



100% agree. Went back to get the sparkly ballet purse but they only had the display one which had a mark on  search continues. Contented myself with a sparkly pink Dior nail varnish from their SS 16 collection!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> 100% agree. Went back to get the sparkly ballet purse but they only had the display one which had a mark on  search continues. Contented myself with a sparkly pink Dior nail varnish from their SS 16 collection!




How gutting they didn't have any for you [emoji30] x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> How gutting they didn't have any for you [emoji30] x



I know Suz! Its just what I'm looking for, such a cute little purse. There is a definite rose gold look to the sparkly ballet. I thought of you as they had a whole display of coral bags! Selma, Ava, Jet Set.... I couldn't get away with taking a picture but I wanted to. Think the shop is called Choice? Saw the normal ballet purse in John Lewis as well x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I know Suz! Its just what I'm looking for, such a cute little purse. There is a definite rose gold look to the sparkly ballet. I thought of you as they had a whole display of coral bags! Selma, Ava, Jet Set.... I couldn't get away with taking a picture but I wanted to. Think the shop is called Choice? Saw the normal ballet purse in John Lewis as well x




Oh heck I would have been drooling! I'd love to see sparkly ballet in person.  I'm currently obsessing over getting myself a Sutton, love that style of bag but want one that I can sling on the pram and use often so don't know if black, PG or DD would be best long term &#129300; X


----------



## LoverofAll

I just purchased my Hamilton Traveler in Blossum! I'm so in love with this color! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## janiesea3

LoverofAll said:


> I just purchased my Hamilton Traveler in Blossum! I'm so in love with this color! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



LOVE this one!! Did you find it at an outlet?


----------



## LoverofAll

janiesea3 said:


> LOVE this one!! Did you find it at an outlet?



Yes, I did! I found it at the Michael Kors outlet in Charleston! &#128522;


----------



## melbo

LoverofAll said:


> I just purchased my Hamilton Traveler in Blossum! I'm so in love with this color! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


In love with blossom! Even after all this time my heart slips a beat when I see that color and in a traveler?! Double siigh&#128525;. Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm out shopping with my mum, just spotted a large Selma in Ballet with SHW!
> 
> 
> 
> Also pink coin purses everywhere. Can't decide between normal or Sparkly ballet.. !




Ballet really is TDF! I know you will love it[emoji7]
I'm really liking my Selma but goodness she is heavy. I don't know if I somehow carry more now than I used to or if the medium Selma got heavier! Or maybe I'm just weaker haha



LoverofAll said:


> I just purchased my Hamilton Traveler in Blossum! I'm so in love with this color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Beautiful!! I adore this combo.


----------



## LoverofAll

melbo said:


> In love with blossom! Even after all this time my heart slips a beat when I see that color and in a traveler?! Double siigh&#128525;. Congrats!



Thank you so much Melbo! &#128522;


----------



## LoverofAll

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet really is TDF! I know you will love it[emoji7]
> I'm really liking my Selma but goodness she is heavy. I don't know if I somehow carry more now than I used to or if the medium Selma got heavier! Or maybe I'm just weaker haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! I adore this combo.


 
Thank you so much Pinkalicious! &#128522;


----------



## lucydee

Here is my lovely Ballet Pink MK Lge Camille Satchel.  I am in love with not only the color but the softness of this beautiful leather bag, its so soft.
Bought it today at the MK Store at the mall for 184.80, MK store has one shelf of bags that are 30% off today and Camille is one of the bags I have been eyeing for a while.  Certainly worth the wait at this price.


----------



## janiesea3

lucydee said:


> Here is my lovely Ballet Pink MK Lge Camille Satchel.  I am in love with not only the color but the softness of this beautiful leather bag, its so soft.
> Bought it today at the MK Store at the mall for 184.80, MK store has one shelf of bags that are 30% off today and Camille is one of the bags I have been eyeing for a while.  Certainly worth the wait at this price.




Wow!! That's a great deal!! Def worth the wait!! Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## lucydee

janiesea3 said:


> Wow!! That's a great deal!! Def worth the wait!! Beautiful!! Congrats!!


 
Thank you janiesea!


----------



## bagsncakes

My pink bags: fuchsia Selma and tulip Sutton


----------



## cny1941

bagsncakes said:


> My pink bags: fuchsia Selma and tulip Sutton
> 
> View attachment 3307683




All beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> My pink bags: fuchsia Selma and tulip Sutton
> 
> View attachment 3307683



Pretty in pink!


----------



## myluvofbags

bagsncakes said:


> My pink bags: fuchsia Selma and tulip Sutton
> 
> View attachment 3307683


They are all so pretty, especially like the Selma.


----------



## bagsncakes

cny1941 said:


> All beautiful!







BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty in pink!




Thank you[emoji5]&#65039;


myluvofbags said:


> They are all so pretty, especially like the Selma.




Thanx, it was. My first MK. Since then, I have bought may be 20 or so. Have 9 at the moment. Addictive!


----------



## Suz82

thought it appropriate to pink my picture here.... Seem to have acquired quite a lot of pink...

Medium Selma in deep pink 
Medium Selma black, gold studs
Mini Selma in coral
Bedford flap messenger in watermelon
Jersey coin purse in coral
Jet set continental wallet in raspberry 
Card wallet in deep pink


----------



## fieldsinspring

My new blossom Hamilton Traveler


----------



## lucydee

fieldsinspring said:


> My new blossom Hamilton Traveler




Beautiful Hamilton!  I just love the lighter pink colored bags, they are so neutral and go with everything.
Enjoy!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you so much!! I agree. I love this color. I think it's prettier in person also. 



lucydee said:


> Beautiful Hamilton!  I just love the lighter pink colored bags, they are so neutral and go with everything.
> Enjoy!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Blossom Hamilton [emoji76]


----------



## bellevie0891

fieldsinspring said:


> My new blossom Hamilton Traveler




Pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Blossom Hamilton [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311373




Very pretty!!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought it appropriate to pink my picture here.... Seem to have acquired quite a lot of pink...
> 
> Medium Selma in deep pink
> Medium Selma black, gold studs
> Mini Selma in coral
> Bedford flap messenger in watermelon
> Jersey coin purse in coral
> Jet set continental wallet in raspberry
> Card wallet in deep pink







fieldsinspring said:


> My new blossom Hamilton Traveler







zakksmommy1984 said:


> Blossom Hamilton [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311373




So happy visiting this thread [emoji177] love all variety shades of pinks [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## janiesea3

I caved and ordered a Large Selby in Ballet from the MK website sale for $149. I have a grey Selby now & LOVE the style. I'll post pics when I receive it! [emoji39]


----------



## Suz82

janiesea3 said:


> I caved and ordered a Large Selby in Ballet from the MK website sale for $149. I have a grey Selby now & LOVE the style. I'll post pics when I receive it! [emoji39]




I was looking at a Selby ballet online, looks so elegant in that colour.


----------



## janiesea3

She's here and she's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Nan246

janiesea3 said:


> She's here and she's BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314876



Love it! Ballet is so classy! Enjoy!


----------



## Nan246

Blossom top zip tote. I love blossom color.


----------



## DiamondsForever

janiesea3 said:


> She's here and she's BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314876





Nan246 said:


> Blossom top zip tote. I love blossom color.



Loving the new pink bags ladies! You're both ready for Spring/Summer. These are fab! :okay:


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Loving the new pink bags ladies! You're both ready for Spring/Summer. These are fab! :okay:



Thanks!!


----------



## Uthra11

My tulip Selma messenger


----------



## BeachBagGal

Uthra11 said:


> My tulip Selma messenger
> 
> View attachment 3315959




Cute! Love the messenger!


----------



## Suz82

Uthra11 said:


> My tulip Selma messenger
> 
> View attachment 3315959




Looks cute with the Pom Pom, I love Selma messengers [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, all your pink bags are so fresh looking!  Perfect for Spring & Summer!!!  I'm just loving the variety of these bags!


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, all your pink bags are so fresh looking!  Perfect for Spring & Summer!!!  I'm just loving the variety of these bags!



Me too! I'm so in love with pink right now.


----------



## Shoebaglady

I ordered the small rhea in ballet..... Waiting for this gorgeous bag to arrive!!!!


----------



## Suz82

Shoebaglady said:


> I ordered the small rhea in ballet..... Waiting for this gorgeous bag to arrive!!!!




That's going to be so girly in ballet, love the look of it [emoji7]


----------



## Shoebaglady

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought it appropriate to pink my picture here.... Seem to have acquired quite a lot of pink...
> 
> Medium Selma in deep pink
> Medium Selma black, gold studs
> Mini Selma in coral
> Bedford flap messenger in watermelon
> Jersey coin purse in coral
> Jet set continental wallet in raspberry
> Card wallet in deep pink




I want EVERYTHING in this photo.  That is all.


----------



## Suz82

Shoebaglady said:


> I want EVERYTHING in this photo.  That is all.




Oh lol! Thankyou, there's a couple currently possibly going on to new homes to make way for a couple of Suttons.... I couldn't resist a coral Sutton [emoji38]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Shoebaglady said:


> I ordered the small rhea in ballet..... Waiting for this gorgeous bag to arrive!!!!



That's so pretty, love the blush pink color.


----------



## nicol3mii

i finally got myself a pale pink color bag! does anyone has any color transfer issue with this light color?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Selma messenger in Blush Pink.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Selma messenger in Blush Pink.



This is very pretty....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> This is very pretty....




Thanks hon, this colour gets me in the mood for spring / summer!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Selma messenger in Blush Pink.




Lovely and elegant [emoji175]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Lovely and elegant [emoji175]



 that's me chick! Lol.

Wish Blush would be released with SHW!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> that's me chick! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish Blush would be released with SHW!




I never doubted it


----------



## Shoebaglady

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That's so pretty, love the blush pink color.


Thank you!!! It arrived and it's even better in person. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sandra.AT

I hope I can join soon with a pink Ava large saffiano.. I love the magenta colour. I hope it is also so pink as on the photos


----------



## Stephg

Blossom suntan sutton


----------



## melbo

Stephg said:


> Blossom suntan sutton
> 
> View attachment 3333563


Pretty and love your fur ball!


----------



## Pinkalicious

nicol3mii said:


> i finally got myself a pale pink color bag! does anyone has any color transfer issue with this light color?




I think DiamondsForever did on her jet set crossbody. Try to be careful with dark denim!



Shoebaglady said:


> Thank you!!! It arrived and it's even better in person. [emoji173]&#65039;




Post pics!!



Stephg said:


> Blossom suntan sutton
> 
> View attachment 3333563




Love it with the white furball! You're making me want to pull out your ballet Selma [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pink is right I did! Be careful of dark denim people!


----------



## Suz82

Well I used my coral Sutton today and was fretting as I had yet again dark blue jeans on. Tired to just be mindful and she's ok today. Had her sat on my lap in the car (hubby was driving) and was thinking please don't rub lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Well I used my coral Sutton today and was fretting as I had yet again dark blue jeans on. Tired to just be mindful and she's ok today. Had her sat on my lap in the car (hubby was driving) and was thinking please don't rub lol



I'd use some sort of leather protector on her, just to avoid any worry. I protected my new purse last night.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I'd use some sort of leather protector on her, just to avoid any worry. I protected my new purse last night.




I think I will have to get something


----------



## Sandra.AT

DiamondsForever said:


> Pink is right I did! Be careful of dark denim people!



does the rasberry colour saffiano bags get also colour transfer? they seem to be not soo light coulour.. I have also a creme-beige saffiano sutton and I got only once a colour transfer because I wore a black leather jeans.. but I could clean it up ... You could barley see the transfer and now you don´t see anything.

I think the saffiano leather doesn´t get so easily a colour transfer. I wore my creme beige bag with dark jeans and nothing happend just this one time because it was leather jeans..


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sandra.AT said:


> does the rasberry colour saffiano bags get also colour transfer? they seem to be not soo light coulour.. I have also a creme-beige saffiano sutton and I got only once a colour transfer because I wore a black leather jeans.. but I could clean it up ... You could barley see the transfer and now you don´t see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the saffiano leather doesn´t get so easily a colour transfer. I wore my creme beige bag with dark jeans and nothing happend just this one time because it was leather jeans..




Leather jeans sound fab! I had raspberry Ava before and I don't think you have to worry about color transfer. It's not light, it's very saturated hot pink. The perfect hot pink imo!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Pinkalicious said:


> Leather jeans sound fab! I had raspberry Ava before and I don't think you have to worry about color transfer. It's not light, it's very saturated hot pink. The perfect hot pink imo!


perfect this is the bag which i have ordered now hahaha it will come on saturday or monday  i´m so excited. i order the last one.. it has already beenn discounted on monday but it came back on the website today. ( maybe a return bag) i hope she will look good


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I think I will have to get something



I would, won't do any harm.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just made an enquiry to MK customer service to see if they still have any jet set crossbody bags in Blush!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Just made an enquiry to MK customer service to see if they still have any jet set crossbody bags in Blush!




Ooh exciting [emoji16] what jet set do you have now? I can't remember sorry [emoji5]&#65039; x


----------



## luvcoach2

Sandra.AT said:


> perfect this is the bag which i have ordered now hahaha it will come on saturday or monday  i´m so excited. i order the last one.. it has already beenn discounted on monday but it came back on the website today. ( maybe a return bag) i hope she will look good



I hope you enjoy your raspberry bag. IMO it is a perfect pink. I was so excited when I walked into TJ Maxx and spotted a large Selma sitting on the rounder table last weekend. Couldn't check out quick enough. LOL


----------



## Shoebaglady

Pinkalicious said:


> I think DiamondsForever did on her jet set crossbody. Try to be careful with dark denim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it with the white furball! You're making me want to pull out your ballet Selma [emoji5]&#65039;



My two rhea's.  Python & ballet. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh exciting [emoji16] what jet set do you have now? I can't remember sorry [emoji5]&#65039; x



Pale pink and Dark Dune. The Blush one looks really classy. Wish I'd brought one last year. Probably wishful thinking on my part but you never know if they have any stock left x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Pale pink and Dark Dune. The Blush one looks really classy. Wish I'd brought one last year. Probably wishful thinking on my part but you never know if they have any stock left x




I hope they do have one [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I hope they do have one [emoji5]&#65039;



No luck, I figured it was a long shot..  Oh well.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> No luck, I figured it was a long shot..  Oh well.




Oh no, are you going to stalk eBay for one? X


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> No luck, I figured it was a long shot..  Oh well.




What about this Hun.....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Harvey nics £155 x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> What about this Hun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335894
> 
> 
> Harvey nics £155 x



Great minds think alike hon! 
I'm torn between this or ordering the Ted Baker dress I saw last weekend! Ekk might have to get ebaying on the weekend.... Which would you pick? I'd love a jet set crossbody with SHW, but might have occasion to wear the dress in the summer! So torn. My Ted Baker purse is like a little oil painting, I love it! xx


----------



## Suz82

Ah it's so difficult, it depends which one you want the most really as either of them may go and not return etc. Go with what makes your heart beat the most [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Great minds think alike hon!
> 
> I'm torn between this or ordering the Ted Baker dress I saw last weekend! Ekk might have to get ebaying on the weekend.... Which would you pick? I'd love a jet set crossbody with SHW, but might have occasion to wear the dress in the summer! So torn. My Ted Baker purse is like a little oil painting, I love it! xx




What does the dress look like?


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> What does the dress look like?



http://www.tedbaker.com/us/Womens/Clothing/Dresses/DREMAA-Dreamscape-bodycon-dress-Lilac/p/128241-69-LILAC


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> http://www.tedbaker.com/us/Womens/Clothing/Dresses/DREMAA-Dreamscape-bodycon-dress-Lilac/p/128241-69-LILAC



Pretty! I like the zipper detail.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! I like the zipper detail.



The zipper is rose gold, really love that detail too! So many pretty things and not enough spare cash....!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> http://www.tedbaker.com/us/Womens/Clothing/Dresses/DREMAA-Dreamscape-bodycon-dress-Lilac/p/128241-69-LILAC





DiamondsForever said:


> The zipper is rose gold, really love that detail too! So many pretty things and not enough spare cash....!



Rose gold? How unique and pretty! Yeah too many pretty things out there lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Great minds think alike hon!
> I'm torn between this or ordering the Ted Baker dress I saw last weekend! Ekk might have to get ebaying on the weekend.... Which would you pick? I'd love a jet set crossbody with SHW, but might have occasion to wear the dress in the summer! So torn. My Ted Baker purse is like a little oil painting, I love it! xx



Have you decided yet?  Personally I would choose the bag but that is because I know I would use it more than the dress.  If you would get more use out of the dress get it, there will always be a new pretty shade of pink from MK but the dress will not be around long.


----------



## Flummy28

Hello girls,
Does anybody have a comparison picture of tulip & fuschia/raspberry?


----------



## bagsncakes

Tulip Sutton and fuchsia Selma messenger




Fuchsia on the left and raspberry on the right. Sorry I sold the raspberry jets set crossbody, so I can take a picture next to the tulip Sutton.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Have you decided yet?  Personally I would choose the bag but that is because I know I would use it more than the dress.  If you would get more use out of the dress get it, there will always be a new pretty shade of pink from MK but the dress will not be around long.



No further to making up my mind :giggles: been a busy weekend as DH and I are putting our house on the market in next couple of weeks so been cleaning likr a crazy woman before the agents come to take the photos  and we've booked a week in the Balearic's for July so I'm super excited about that! I feel like I need to sell a bag before buying more....! Wish ballet was still readily available!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I can finally join with my mk ava large in raspberry.. I love this colour - same as my umbrella .. This bag is bigger than i thought so i can carry her also to work [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally join with my mk ava large in raspberry.. I love this colour - same as my umbrella .. This bag is bigger than i thought so i can carry her also to work [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338439
> View attachment 3338440
> View attachment 3338441




Can't beat a pop of bright pink [emoji178]


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally join with my mk ava large in raspberry.. I love this colour - same as my umbrella .. This bag is bigger than i thought so i can carry her also to work [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338439
> View attachment 3338440
> View attachment 3338441




Beautiful congrats! Raspberry is my fav MK pink [emoji177]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful congrats! Raspberry is my fav MK pink [emoji177]







Suz82 said:


> Can't beat a pop of bright pink [emoji178]




Thank you [emoji1]this colour makes me immediatley happy when it's raining especially with my matching pink umbrella[emoji1]


----------



## ifeelpretty

hamilton traveler in blossom. Still kind of on the fence. I bought her because I loved her but now that I have her home.....I'm not too confident in my ability to pull off pink. &#129300;


----------



## Nan246

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3365222
> 
> hamilton traveler in blossom. Still kind of on the fence. I bought her because I loved her but now that I have her home.....I'm not too confident in my ability to pull off pink. &#129300;



Love this color!!! Goes well with everything you can pull it off!


----------



## MKB0925

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3365222
> 
> hamilton traveler in blossom. Still kind of on the fence. I bought her because I loved her but now that I have her home.....I'm not too confident in my ability to pull off pink. &#129300;




I really like this...so pretty!


----------



## ifeelpretty

Nan246 said:


> Love this color!!! Goes well with everything you can pull it off!




Thanks ladies. I'll keep trying her on, and see what happens!


----------



## lucydee

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3365222
> 
> hamilton traveler in blossom. Still kind of on the fence. I bought her be caused I loved her but now that I have her home.....I'm not too confident in my ability to pull off pink. &#129300;



I think the bag looks great on you!
I love that color pink because of the softness, not too bold.


----------



## Stephg

Just ordered a dusty rose jet set crossbody. It's such a lovely colour, anyone have this colour crossbody?


----------



## doraemon33

what do you guys think about selma in Peach color? is that more a seasonal bag?


----------



## fametiara

Sandra.AT said:


> I can finally join with my mk ava large in raspberry.. I love this colour - same as my umbrella .. This bag is bigger than i thought so i can carry her also to work [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338439
> View attachment 3338440
> View attachment 3338441



raspberry is such a cute n gorgeous color!
i really want to have 1 MK bag in raspberry but i already have jet set in Zinnia pink, and i think those colors seem in one family and i think i don't need more than 1 bright pink bag in my life so maybe i would get the raspberry in a wallet


----------



## fametiara

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3365222
> 
> hamilton traveler in blossom. Still kind of on the fence. I bought her because I loved her but now that I have her home.....I'm not too confident in my ability to pull off pink. &#129300;



blossom is cute and it looks good on you..


----------



## ifeelpretty

fametiara said:


> blossom is cute and it looks good on you..




Thank you! I've started carrying her more and she is really growing on me


----------



## Honeybe123

My dusty rose Selma


----------



## ubo22

Honeybe123 said:


> My dusty rose Selma


Gorgeous!


----------



## Honeybe123

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you . I love this dusty rose colour.


----------



## Glttglam

My raspberry Sutton that was a gift


----------



## Glttglam

Sort of pinkish, my watermelon Hamilton


----------



## Glttglam

Sort of pinkish, my coral Greenwich bucket bag


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi All,  It has been a long time since I purchased a new MK bag.  I went to the outlet to say hi to my SA and came home with the pretty Saffiano Med. MK Studded satchel in fuschia  pink.  I can't resist a PINK bag.  I keep trying to wear black bags and I keep coming back to my pink ones.   DianaP



Gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;!  I feel the same way too&#128518;. I love my fuschia Jet set tote and I wear it from early spring to late summer. I have a medium studded selma in pale pink but dreaming of a bag in blossom. Just camembert across selma in blissom, ballet and blush, so I'm probably ending up with a new pink bag quite soon.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

And so I did...I went back to my high end store today and tried on the Jet Set Travel in blossom. So beautiful...and then my SA comes with a larger Jet Set Travel in blossom that is so much more roomy and looks even better! I love love love this fantastic gorgeous color!! Sooo incredibly happy with my new bag&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Hollywood H

I have 2 pink bags. The Selma is ballet and the other one is raspberry.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I have 2 pink bags. The Selma is ballet and the other one is raspberry.



Gorgeous &#128525;! Ballet and blossom are quite similar colors,  are they not?


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous &#128525;! Ballet and blossom are quite similar colors,  are they not?



I've never compared ballet and blossom but i guess they're similar. Maybe blossom has a hint more rose.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I've never compared ballet and blossom but i guess they're similar. Maybe blossom has a hint more rose.



I saw them both yesterday along side blush, and I couldn't see much difference. A lot of colors are very similar I think, like Watermelon and Pink Grapefruit, Cement and pearl grey/ heather grey, ballet and blossom . Pink Grapefruit and Peach are also very much alike except for the glossy suface that Cindy in Peach has.


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> I saw them both yesterday along side blush, and I couldn't see much difference. A lot of colors are very similar I think, like Watermelon and Pink Grapefruit, Cement and pearl grey/ heather grey, ballet and blossom . Pink Grapefruit and Peach are also very much alike except for the glossy suface that Cindy in Peach has.



That's true. Many colours have different names, but look alike.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3365222
> 
> hamilton traveler in blossom. Still kind of on the fence. I bought her because I loved her but now that I have her home.....I'm not too confident in my ability to pull off pink. &#129300;


 LOVE LOVE LOVE the blossom Hamilton!! I wish I had one, lucky you...


----------



## myluvofbags

Took my Miranda out for National Pink Day


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Miranda out for National Pink Day


Love this!  Happy National Pink Day!


----------



## crissy11

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Miranda out for National Pink Day



This is THE MOST beautiful pink bag I've ever seen and that includes a GUCCI Soho I have. WOW. Don't ever that go. I've come to look at it many times.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Love this!  Happy National Pink Day!


Thanks Ubo22!


crissy11 said:


> This is THE MOST beautiful pink bag I've ever seen and that includes a GUCCI Soho I have. WOW. Don't ever that go. I've come to look at it many times.


Thanks, I have had this a few years now and do my best to take care of it as far as keeping it clean and conditioned, don't think I'll find another pink I love as much as this one


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Took my Miranda out for National Pink Day



Wow stunning! [emoji177]


----------



## cny1941

[emoji177] fuschia top zip tote [emoji176]


----------



## Hollywood H

I bought my first MK collection bag today. The bag was 50% off so i didn't hesitate. 

This is the medium Miranda Shoulder Tote in Cameo/Cement.


----------



## smileydimples

Hollywood H said:


> I bought my first MK collection bag today. The bag was 50% off so i didn't hesitate.
> 
> This is the medium Miranda Shoulder Tote in Cameo/Cement.
> View attachment 3421210


What a great deal


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> I bought my first MK collection bag today. The bag was 50% off so i didn't hesitate.
> 
> This is the medium Miranda Shoulder Tote in Cameo/Cement.
> View attachment 3421210



Great deal love the color [emoji177]


----------



## Ness7386

Hollywood H said:


> I bought my first MK collection bag today. The bag was 50% off so i didn't hesitate.
> 
> This is the medium Miranda Shoulder Tote in Cameo/Cement.
> View attachment 3421210


Beautiful!  I love it.


----------



## Ness7386

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3420764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuschia top zip tote


I've been wanting this tote for a while, but couldn't find it for under $100.  So I settled for the Coach Ava II.  They look like cousins


cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3420764
> 
> 
> [emoji177] fuschia top zip tote [emoji176]


----------



## Stephg

Adding dusty rose to the pink bag club!


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> I've been wanting this tote for a while, but couldn't find it for under $100.  So I settled for the Coach Ava II.  They look like cousins



I've never seen one under $100. That's the steal. This style is practical and comfy to carry. Love the bright blue color, it reminds me of summer blue [emoji170]


----------



## Ness7386

cny1941 said:


> I've never seen one under $100. That's the steal. This style is practical and comfy to carry. Love the bright blue color, it reminds me of summer blue [emoji170]


It's really more of a deeper teal.  Maybe the sunlight made it look lighter. But I'm saving it for fall.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I bought my first MK collection bag today. The bag was 50% off so i didn't hesitate.
> 
> This is the medium Miranda Shoulder Tote in Cameo/Cement.
> View attachment 3421210


This is beyond gorgeous, love the colour of it.



Stephg said:


> Adding dusty rose to the pink bag club!
> 
> View attachment 3421677



Beautiful Selma and perfect in DR


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> I bought my first MK collection bag today. The bag was 50% off so i didn't hesitate.
> 
> This is the medium Miranda Shoulder Tote in Cameo/Cement.
> View attachment 3421210


This is such a delicate looking colour, really suits this lovely bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Took my deep pink quilted Selma out for the day


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My pretty pink blossom Fulton hobo


----------



## Stephg

myluvofbags said:


> Took my deep pink quilted Selma out for the day



Is this the medium or large? Came across one of these on eBay in large, love the colour and quilting! How has the leather held up from use?


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg said:


> Is this the medium or large? Came across one of these on eBay in large, love the colour and quilting! How has the leather held up from use?


This is the large, I use it only about a few days a month and have had it a few years. I feel it has held its shape and the quilting is fine. I don't use it often as I find it gets heavy once I put my stuff in, I prefer medium bags but fell in love with the color so couldn't resist


----------



## Stephg

myluvofbags said:


> This is the large, I use it only about a few days a month and have had it a few years. I feel it has held its shape and the quilting is fine. I don't use it often as I find it gets heavy once I put my stuff in, I prefer medium bags but fell in love with the color so couldn't resist



I've never seen the large selma IRL so I'm not sure on the sizing, I have 2 mediums and I can just fit what I need in it and I like the size, but this looks so beautiful lol! Too big for just daily use in your opinion?


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg said:


> I've never seen the large selma IRL so I'm not sure on the sizing, I have 2 mediums and I can just fit what I need in it and I like the size, but this looks so beautiful lol! Too big for just daily use in your opinion?


Yes, imo too big, but others like cd tracing and ubo22 would probaly say otherwise as they love the large size Selmas,lol and the outer zipper is quite  convenient


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> I've never seen the large selma IRL so I'm not sure on the sizing, I have 2 mediums and I can just fit what I need in it and I like the size, but this looks so beautiful lol! Too big for just daily use in your opinion?





myluvofbags said:


> Yes, imo too big, but others like cd tracing and ubo22 would probaly say otherwise as they love the large size Selmas,lol and the outer zipper is quite  convenient


LOL!  You know us so well.  Yes, I can only survive the day carrying a large Selma.  The medium is too small for me.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> I've never seen the large selma IRL so I'm not sure on the sizing, I have 2 mediums and I can just fit what I need in it and I like the size, but this looks so beautiful lol! Too big for just daily use in your opinion?



I love the medium but I don't think the large is too big for everyday, especially during the colder months when you might carry more. There are a lot of modeling pics in the Selma thread. Now, there's was a large n/s Selma with side pockets. That one I consider too big for everyday but it was discontinued long before the regular large....


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the medium but I don't think the large is too big for everyday, especially during the colder months when you might carry more. There are a lot of modeling pics in the Selma thread. Now, there's was a large n/s Selma with side pockets. That one I consider too big for everyday but it was discontinued long before the regular large....


Omg, yes I have one of those and used it maybe twice, that thing is huge! I would use it as a work bag but it's soooo heavy lol


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the medium but I don't think the large is too big for everyday, especially during the colder months when you might carry more. There are a lot of modeling pics in the Selma thread. *Now, there's was a large n/s Selma with side pockets. That one I consider too big for everyday but it was discontinued long before the regular large*....





myluvofbags said:


> Omg, yes I have one of those and used it maybe twice, *that thing is huge! I would use it as a work bag but it's soooo heavy* lol



Yeah, way too big.  That's the large Selma tote.  It has a side pocket on the wing and looks like a suitcase.  The large Selma satchel is more up my alley.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> I've never seen the large selma IRL so I'm not sure on the sizing, I have 2 mediums and I can just fit what I need in it and I like the size, but this looks so beautiful lol! Too big for just daily use in your opinion?


I know you didn't ask me, but I have both sizes in selma. If I need to carry more than my wallet, medicine, keys and a small make - up pouch, then I have to take the large. So much more room. Here's a comparison photo. Large pearl grey, medium ballet.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Summer pink bags


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I have both sizes in selma. If I need to carry more than my wallet, medicine, keys and a small make - up pouch, then I have to take the large. So much more room. Here's a comparison photo. Large pearl grey, medium ballet.
> View attachment 3428255
> 
> View attachment 3428257



Thanks for posting  I'd like more room but I think it will be too bulky to carry daily especially with a diaper bag! Love your collection [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3428500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer pink bags


Look at all that pretty in pink!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Thanks for posting  I'd like more room but I think it will be too bulky to carry daily especially with a diaper bag! Love your collection [emoji7]


I can see that. Thank you


----------



## Fendilove

Pale pink dillon - small! The colour is really hard to capture!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just a little pink to brighten my day! My Hermés silk scarf " Gibiers " by Henri Linares and MK Jet Set multifunctional tote in fuschia. Love them both!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just a little pink to brighten my day! My Hermés silk scarf " Gibiers " by Henri Linares and MK Jet Set multifunctional tote in fuschia. Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447935



Nice pop of color! [emoji3]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice pop of color! [emoji3]


Thank you


----------



## cny1941

I have been patiently waiting for this bag to be on sale as I always wanted something in misty rose. Love this shade of pink with matching pom [emoji177]


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for this bag to be on sale as I always wanted something in misty rose. Love this shade of pink with matching pom [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3453783


Congrats!! I love this color and love love love the pom pom..I need that to go with my misty rose bag!!


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Congrats!! I love this color and love love love the pom pom..I need that to go with my misty rose bag!!



Thank you. I love your Savannah misty rose! I agreed you definitely need the Pom for her. Savannah is on my next list, still thinking which color to go for [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I love your Savannah misty rose! I agreed you definitely need the Pom for her. Savannah is on my next list, still thinking which color to go for [emoji4]


Thank you, and yes she does. Where did you find yours at?
I had a issue when I recieved my blossom one and since they didn't have any in stock so they priced matched it and I have oyster coming my way so I am excited  There are so many colors coming out I am excited to see what you choose


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Thank you, and yes she does. Where did you find yours at?
> I had a issue when I recieved my blossom one and since they didn't have any in stock so they priced matched it and I have oyster coming my way so I am excited  There are so many colors coming out I am excited to see what you choose



Bloomingdale's has this pom with sunglasses http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...y-fob?ID=1608682&CategoryID=1002795#fn=spp=23

Macy's also has one without sunglasses http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...fur-pom-key-charm?ID=2798666&CategoryID=27726

Oh so excited for oyster, never seen one irl. Can't wait to see the picture! I'm waiting to see more fall colors. My local Macy's only has brick top zip tote showing. I don't see much of Savannah [emoji17]


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> Bloomingdale's has this pom with sunglasses http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-fuzzy-shades-fur-key-fob?ID=1608682&CategoryID=1002795#fn=spp=23
> 
> Macy's also has one without sunglasses http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...fur-pom-key-charm?ID=2798666&CategoryID=27726
> 
> Oh so excited for oyster, never seen one irl. Can't wait to see the picture! I'm waiting to see more fall colors. My local Macy's only has brick top zip tote showing. I don't see much of Savannah [emoji17]


Thank you ,I know my Macys don't have much either. She should be here hopefully this week I hope .. I'll post her for sure she is pretty


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My Henri Bendel light pink jet setter mini! She's a doll…I wear her with everything! White, brown, yellow, blue, gray…it all works to me. I'm a big lover of color, and to me, light pink is the best "neutral" color [emoji4] here's a Google picture with a better representation of her color!


----------



## Soniaa

Bumpin with my pinkie


----------

